# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] Nilrem Affliction Profile

## nilrem2004

Since the recent findings and rules I'm adjusting myself accordingly.
So since there is no trading or asking for donations in this forum section here we will have my PUBLIC profile.
It is available to everyone who clicks on the download link below , other version is in my signature link.


Link to my profile: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4n41n0sbw...ilrem%5D90.rar 
Feel free to post feedbacks here, improvement suggestions etc..etc..
I will try to maintain this profile for current patch as best as I can.

What profile profile does for now:

- Profile is being made as closest possible as the current Affliction profile on SimulationCraft
- CoE up if not applied by anyone else
- maintain DoT's on main target with only Agony interrupting channeling
- Dark soul with trinkets on Left Control button now , added a check not to cast it on bloodlust
- Doomguard on < 20% bossHP or Bloodlust
- DoT's on mouseover with prio on maintaining DoT's on target
- Haunt uptime as much as possible with reserving 3 shards for burn phases
- Haunt burn phases when detects buff on player: Dark Soul, Bloodlust, Heroism, Time Warp , it tries to have 100% haunt uptime while buffed.
- MG as filler > 20% HP, and DS < 20% HP.
- Below boss 20% HP it switches to improvised 4 ticks DS + haunt + dot refresh with SB:SS
- SB:SS cast when Dark Soul buff or Bloodlust to refresh dots so that you can squeeze in as much of MG's as you can
- SS:PET and GoSac, if you loose buff
- keep pressed Left Shift to do SB:SS on mouseover target
- focus target dotting
- optimisation of DoT refreshing for lvl 90 acording to SimC
- using racials
- uses healthstone
- creates healthstone out of combat
- Dark Intent is now being maintained on all party/raid members now in case of combat ress also
- added Mortal Coil below 65% HP
- Right Ctrl for SB:SoC on target (keep pressed untill it starts casting SoC)
- auto Extra button click on Gara'jal (thx Kinkeh)
- uses Jade Serpent Potion on Bloodlust/Heroism but only on Raid Boss.
- Right Shift now casts Seed of Corruption on current target (it's spammable ofc)
- Added Haunt 4 shards check so profile casts it if we gain 4 shards while debuff is still fresh on targets(no waste anymore)
- Kil'jaeden's Cunning is fully supported now, all spells work with passive talent, mouseclick on active ability when you need it.

Usage of profile:
- Profile is made for Affliction spec with Grimoire of Sacrifice and Mortal Coil.
- Profile supports Kil'jaeden's Cunning 
- patch 5.3 updated

Quickcheat sheet for buttons:

- Left Shift - casts SB:SS on mouseover target (keep it pressed untill it casts it)
- Left Ctrl - uses Dark Soul if bloodlust/heroism isn't active at the moment + any trinkets available
- Right Ctrl - casts SB:SoC on current target (keep pressed untill he starts to cast SoC)
- Right Shift - casts normal SoC on current target (it's spammable so you can keep it pressed and rotate targets with TAB)

Thanks to everyone for support.

P.S. If you are sending me PM then please make sure your INBOX is EMPTY so I can reply!

----------


## Techz

Let me be the first to say GLAD your Thread is Back :-D

And i look forward to abusing it :-)

The profile that is not the thread lol

----------


## nilrem2004

> Let me be the first to say GLAD your Thread is Back :-D
> 
> And i look forward to abusing it :-)
> 
> The profile that is not the thread lol


LOL  :Big Grin: 
Thank you very much for abusing my profile  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Praise the lord!

----------


## Techz

Anyone tell me which is the best pet to sacrifice for single target damage and for aoe damage or does it not matter?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Anyone tell me which is the best pet to sacrifice for single target damage and for aoe damage or does it not matter?


It doesnt matter, the only thing you gain from the pet is an ability you can use with "control demon" I believe. Shadow Bulwark for voidwalker for example (30% more health for some time).

----------


## nilrem2004

I personally use Voidwalker since Shadow bulwark is so nice when you're about to take heavy damage.

----------


## nilrem2004

Fixed a bug if Mortal Coil isn't learned from talents. You now don't have to take Mortal Coil if you prefeer something else.

----------


## jansabes

I must be missing something but i cant get your profile to work. Alt+x ad it creates healhstone but after that it does nothing, not even if dot a mob, is it required to be lvl 90? cause atm im 87.

----------


## nilrem2004

yes lvl 90  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Pzy please clear your inbox.

----------


## Techz

What is the best way to aoe with this profile m8 as im great with single target but suck balls at aoe

----------


## coiso

Post is back online  :Smile: 
After many hours of testing, i just gave up on that redot while haunt issue. i saw improvements in dps on single target but created issues on multidotting fights. ill just intervene durring boss's fights.

----------


## nilrem2004

Well it depends on fight and number of targets. I usually put SB+CoE, and I make sure I'm not higher than 2 shards. When you start getting procs you can do a couple of things.
1. if adds have high HP you can SB:SS on them to apply other dots and this prolongs your corruption on them ensuring you will proc more shards, and just keep rotating adds and SB:SS
2. if adds have to be burned asap and time is of the essence you can spam haunt since haunt benefits from itself, maybe first SB:SS on that add then haunt on haunt till you are left on 1 shard and corruption is near end, then SB:SoC again.
3. if you have many adds with moderate HP, spam SoC on other adds it will kill them fast.
4. if you have adds with low HP, then haunt one add, switch to another , haunt, switch, haunt. watch that you don't stay on 0 shards when adds die, switch to DS before last one dies.
On all of these posibilities, you can always burn 1 add down switch to DS, get shards then SB:SoC and burn another while shards are proccing.
It's all very situational and also depends on your overall raid AOE in regards how much time you have to AoE adds  :Big Grin: 
You will have to do some testing for each fight  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> Post is back online 
> After many hours of testing, i just gave up on that redot while haunt issue. i saw improvements in dps on single target but created issues on multidotting fights. ill just intervene durring boss's fights.


Yep, that's what I found out also. Thank you for confirming it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Techz

i was hoping the profile could handle some nice aoe nilrem2004 lol

----------


## nilrem2004

Affliction is not nice for AoE  :Big Grin: 
But simplified, overall best is to SB:SoC and then SB:SS adds as you're getting shards. Try to keep dot's rolling on all adds.  :Big Grin: 
Ofc I'm talking about things where you have 6+ or 7+ adds. For any lower, just SB:SS adds as much as you can and refresh dot's with mouseover after.
If you tell me any specific fight you have in mind I could help you more, it's hard to talk in general since Affliction AoE is more of a situational (adds also have to be close for SB:SoC to work).

----------


## Kinkeh

> Affliction is not nice for AoE 
> But simplified, overall best is to SB:SoC and then SB:SS adds as you're getting shards. Try to keep dot's rolling on all adds. 
> Ofc I'm talking about things where you have 6+ or 7+ adds. For any lower, just SB:SS adds as much as you can and refresh dot's with mouseover after.
> If you tell me any specific fight you have in mind I could help you more, it's hard to talk in general since Affliction AoE is more of a situational (adds also have to be close for SB:SoC to work).


Yea once you get the hang of the profiles keybinds, it's a breeze to AoE with  :Wink: .

----------


## Pzy

hei, ibox cleared up, now u can pm me....^^

----------


## eggman689

can you add in the ability to use other pet glyphs? Sometimes sacrifice isn't always the best. EX Garalon. The pet gets the buff from the legs now.

----------


## nilrem2004

I will prolly just remove auto summoning pet and using GoSac, That way everyone can prepare his pet or GoSac before the fight, although GoSac is still top on all fights since on Garalon you don't move much and you mostly dps body of the boss you benefit from GoSac, melee grp is killing legs fast anyway  :Big Grin: 
Quick fix: go to rotation editor and remove abilities "PET if SB" and "Pet+SB+Gosac if dies". Then you just prepare your desired pet and or GoSac before fight.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright! Simple enough solution to that ^^

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

I really wish there was no delay between malefic grasp casts. Also, does the script queue spells?

----------


## Kinkeh

> I really wish there was no delay between malefic grasp casts. Also, does the script queue spells?


Only reason it would delay between malefic casts is if it's renewing dots?

----------


## tinton

AMAZING Profile. Better than honorbuddy  :Big Grin: 
I got the exclusive profile and i'm loving it. Thanks. Keep up the good work

----------


## Ninjaderp

Did Gara'jal normal yesterday with my new nightly raiding-guild, outdps'ed the other lock that has 2p bonus and 8 higher ilvl than me by 10k ^^ (both affliction btw). <3

----------


## tinton

> Did Gara'jal normal yesterday with my new nightly raiding-guild, outdps'ed the other lock that has 2p bonus and 8 higher ilvl than me by 10k ^^ (both affliction btw). <3


You can't compare DPS on that fight unless you and the other lock were always in the same realm.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> You can't compare DPS on that fight unless you and the other lock were always in the same realm.


We split it up pretty even if that matters, I know you get a damage-boost from being in spirit realm :3

----------


## nilrem2004

Thanks for nice feedback guys.
Working on Wind Lord code, the spear is bugging me so I'll be now creating small framework for fights that need that kind of interventions and non dotting on focus targets or maybe I will find another solution so we keep our focus even  :Big Grin: 
Digging...digging...  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

No I mean there is a slight delay between malefic grasp casts. It doesn't go one into the other fluidly.

----------


## Bendecks

So Im running your profile here, and getting this error:




> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
> Time: 11/16/12 18:27:13
> Count: 366
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
> [C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
> [string "local Soulburn = UnitBuffID("player", 74434..."]:7: in function `?'
> ...


Im new to PQR, but Im guessing this is an PQR error, but it didnt occur on my druid. So I figured it might be profile related  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Bendecks, you sure you put the datafile in the datafolder?

----------


## Bendecks

> Bendecks, you sure you put the datafile in the datafolder?


Yup, Im sure  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Actually, Im getting it on my hunter now aswell. So I'll ask over at the PQR thread xD

----------


## nilrem2004

> No I mean there is a slight delay between malefic grasp casts. It doesn't go one into the other fluidly.


please send me more details about this, I know that sometimes it does like 0.2-0.3 sec interval between casts but since I'm using quartz I noticed that is when latency jumps over 200 or so.
Latency in wow what it shows for me is like 40-50 all time but in quartz you can see actuall response is flowing all time.
I have MG non stop clip code ready and I will look into it but I need more info. For example, your haste unbuffed, where did it happen, can you replicate it on dummy, and if you have quartz or any other addon that can show you response time of each spell I'd need values like min and max it's showing you. Also I use PQR Ability check delay on 34ms, tell me yours please also.

Question for anyone that can give correct and exact information for Ability check, what it actually do? My understanding is if it's set for example 20ms then it will check every 20ms what the next ability will be?

----------


## nilrem2004

> So Im running your profile here, and getting this error:
> 
> 
> 
> Im new to PQR, but Im guessing this is an PQR error, but it didnt occur on my druid. So I figured it might be profile related


This may sound like a generic "blizz-like" GM answer but did can you install PQR in totally new folder, put my profile in and data file in data and try running it? I sense it's not connected with my profile. Tell me if it works then. I just redownloaded my own profile and tested on new and clean PQR install and all works fine.

----------


## Bendecks

I somehow doubt that a GM would suggest installing my bot in a clean folder, but I get catch your drift  :Stick Out Tongue: 

It didnt do any good though  :Frown: 

I am getting the issue on my hunter as well. No problem on druid/deathknight...

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok I tested again on clean installation and all works fine. Tell me did you spec Grimoire of Sacrifice?

----------


## nilrem2004

Btw I started working on something new and exciting, if I get enough time it should be done within the week and will change the behavior of the profile heavy and I'm hoping it will achieve much better results. It will take me a lot of work but hey, It will pay off in long term.
On to teh code now  :Big Grin:

----------


## BallisticJoker

Excited to see what you come up with - The current public profile you have I'm a fan of

----------


## Ninjaderp

Oh nilrem you such a tease  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phishstick

Would it be possible to set up a simple toggle for Kil Jaerden Cunning (cast while moving) or detect the talent when its enabled since it wont start casting only uses the insta cast ability

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Would it be possible to set up a simple toggle for Kil Jaerden Cunning (cast while moving) or detect the talent when its enabled since it wont start casting only uses the insta cast ability


He's already working on it actually ^^

----------


## Phishstick

> He's already working on it actually ^^


Ofc he is  :Big Grin:  best profile ever!!!

----------


## nilrem2004

I just made Wind Lord automated Spear casting, fixed Wind Lord Mortal Coil issue, and optimised Haunt so we don't get wasted procs on 4 shards  :Big Grin: 
I'm implementing boss tables and starting to customise things per-boss basis where needed. Slowly building platform so I can easy add future bosses, enable/disable some abilities and reshape casting priorities  :Big Grin:  It will be interesting.
Updates should be on tomorrow during the day since I'm still testing something.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> Would it be possible to set up a simple toggle for Kil Jaerden Cunning (cast while moving) or detect the talent when its enabled since it wont start casting only uses the insta cast ability


Yes yes, not making it top prio right now but it should come with tomorrow's update, I hope. It won't be toggle but automatic detection.

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok before I make big changes regarding Kil'jaeden's Cunning, I need more info. Do we make it that spells are always casted while moving (hence having 20% movement reduction most of time) or do we want it so spells are casted while moving only on buff when we use ability? Do we use ability ourselves or you want profile to use it on CD (I guess ourselves, tho I'm running out of buttons here  :Big Grin:  ).
So. gove me more info, propositions, backed up with theory please. Examples can't hurt also.  :Big Grin: 

I'm postponing the release of Kil'jaeden's Cunnig update till we can get more info on how we want it. But will release other things shortly.

----------


## Bendecks

> Tell me did you spec Grimoire of Sacrifice?


Ha ha, fixed, works perfect when I bother to set talents xD

My bad for not reading!

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok profile updates are up, for public it received much better haunt management + casts another haunt if proc hits 4 shards so we get no wasted shards around on aoe fights or such  :Big Grin: 
As for Wind Lord spear and boss tables, it's for now in Exclusive profile in my signature.

@Bendecks great news, you got me worried there  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phishstick

as for the Movement spells i think full rotation should stay as is and let us choose when to use the freemove+normalcast ability i mean the only place i intend on using this full time is for Garalon for other fights ei stoneguard i want it to keep casting everything it normally would the few times i have to move but that's just my opinion not sure what will produce optimal dps

----------


## nilrem2004

Garalon? you move at garalon? I stand in middle of the room dpsing boss and dotting legs if needed and it gives me 100k+ dps
No need to move.

----------


## Ninjaderp

ah, I remember during DS that Method used to have class-guides for every specific encounter how to maximize dps. the possibility to top the charts are there, it just requires clever use of game mechanics ^^

----------


## Phishstick

> Garalon? you move at garalon? I stand in middle of the room dpsing boss and dotting legs if needed and it gives me 100k+ dps
> No need to move.


I am in the kite rotation lol :P

----------


## nilrem2004

> ah, I remember during DS that Method used to have class-guides for every specific encounter how to maximize dps. the possibility to top the charts are there, it just requires clever use of game mechanics ^^


Yes dps depends on individual boss tactic, also on raid leaders understanding of classes. Warlock's greatest "perk" is multidotting, if you got 3 targets it's easy to do it with profile without even dropping a single dot thx to pandemic. If you got that rest is just math  :Big Grin: 
We will see what changes in 5.1 bring us though.

----------


## nilrem2004

> I am in the kite rotation lol :P


Well that's bad, since for kiting it's best to use tanks in 10 man, as we do + 1 healer and ocasional jump in by dps if needed. Then rest of the dps can focus on burning boss. You must remember also that if you're on 10 man and you have 2 melee burning legs not to dot it too much since they will loose their uptime on legs and they need to have 90%+ uptime on legs to do great dps. Then just focus on DPS boss + that 1 shitty leg, bring it down to like 15% and leave it, then kill it when boss is going down on like 5%  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Nilrem, asking you since I use your profile and have never played some bosses as Warlock: How do you do orb-phase @ Elegon, any certain tricks or do you just target them as they come and do the normal rotation?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Nilrem, asking you since I use your profile and have never played some bosses as Warlock: How do you do orb-phase @ Elegon, any certain tricks or do you just target them as they come and do the normal rotation?


You could do the left shift mouseover SBSS onto them then target them, or get the exclusive version and it will automatically do that for you. ;p

----------


## Gabbz

> Nilrem, asking you since I use your profile and have never played some bosses as Warlock: How do you do orb-phase @ Elegon, any certain tricks or do you just target them as they come and do the normal rotation?


Orb phase? You mean the cosmic sparks in second phase? When the boss is casting and it almost ends cast SB:SEED and it will spread to all cosmic sparks, at least if you have the larger aoe talent. The first waves just dot them, when they are at 3-4 SB:SS them.

----------


## nilrem2004

Well for sparks in phase 2 it really depends on how your raid setup is and do you have each member assigned to individual spark or not. We use 1 member 1 spark system and it works great. For first 4 sparks it's enough that you SB:SS on them + MG and for last one (we go for 6 debuffs on boss) you use SoulSwap glyph to insta have 10 stacks of corruption on it. You can use SB:SEED if your raid is simply spread in 2 groups and everyone is dps'ing everything, and also rises your epeen alot since it will show you did tons of spark damage while other's are much lower, but looking at a single spark you didn't doo much  :Big Grin:  For SB:Seed use Mannonroth's fury so you make sure it spreads on all.
As I said it all depends on your raid if it's a 10 man I wouldn't recommend SB:Seed since you will prolly be assigned to a single spark, on 25 man SB:Seed is a win + epeen boost :P

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allrightie, bought the DMF-trinket yesterday and got the Shado-Pan cloak so atm my warlock is better geared than my main boomkin lol. I'll have to see when I can try elegon since my locks guild havent downed him yet as my mains guild already has, will take all in consideration whenever we do though ^^ Also we're 10man.

----------


## Gabbz

> As I said it all depends on your raid if it's a 10 man I wouldn't recommend SB:Seed since you will prolly be assigned to a single spark, on 25 man SB:Seed is a win + epeen boost :P


Im doing 25 but regardless you plant the SB:SEED before the Sparks spawn so it is pretty much free dps on them and should not interact at all with your assignments. Also not3 that you have alot of corruptions ticking which will give you alot of soulshards proccs. Soul Swap sounds like a good plan with the 10 stacks of agony tough.

----------


## Pzy

hei,

for the kiljeadens cunning question from u, its best if u put in a talentcheck, if u have kiljaeden, than all the rota is casted while moving, cause the 20% runtime decrease is only a big lol, cause its nothing.....and if u have a other talent than it normal makes rota only while not moving..... i think this will be the best solution for all bosses, cause ure not using kiljeaens on all of them.....

but we must wait what the patch says to cunning, cause it can happen all.....blizzlike.....^^

greetz

----------


## nilrem2004

Yeah, I think that's how it will be. I'm preparing the code and hopefully tomorrow will do testing and we should have support for both versions by next raid reset  :Big Grin: 
Work...work....  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok since this went fast, it's like this. All profiles as of now support Kil'jaeden's Cunning.
You just have to mouse click the ability when you wanna activate active portion. Passive works with all casting and channeling spells.
Although since we still get 50% increased casting/channeling time I can't find it beneficial. Let's hope blizz won't change patch 5.1 KJ's so we get no spell cast penalty, although they upped movement speed reduction to 15% per stack  :Frown: 
So atleast we're patch 5.1 ready now!
Everyone can update profiles, update is up already  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

It would be awesome if you could create a Soulburn: Soul Swap opener like the Nova profile does to apply all the dots instantly.

----------


## Phishstick

> It would be awesome if you could create a Soulburn: Soul Swap opener like the Nova profile does to apply all the dots instantly.


i just left click boss pop SS and wait till tank goes for the pull then apply myself does not really complicate things


BTW Thx Nilrem for the update works great

----------


## Kinkeh

> It would be awesome if you could create a Soulburn: Soul Swap opener like the Nova profile does to apply all the dots instantly.


It already does, pop dark soul off the bot along with pre-pot. :P

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

Yeah, I pop it myself too with a /cast soulburn /cast soul swap macro, but I don't think it does that. Or does it?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Yeah, I pop it myself too with a /cast soulburn /cast soul swap macro, but I don't think it does that. Or does it?


- Left Ctrl - uses Dark Soul if bloodlust/heroism isn't active at the moment + any trinkets available

So as pulling, pop it with that and make sure to pre-pot and you should be good.

----------


## nilrem2004

You can also use Soulburn 20 secs before pull, and pot 2secs before pull, that way you will start combat with 4 shards and you will get all 3 dots same time on boss. then press left ctrl to use darksoul and you got yourself a nice burn phase with 4 shards on start  :Big Grin: 
Each time you soulburn profile will automatically SS to your current target. So you can use it 20secs before pull, and shard will replenish by then basically you will start combat with "fifth" shard  :Big Grin: . If you darksoul, then it will prolong your dots to maximum also  :Big Grin:

----------


## kbrebel04

Im getting a constant LUA error when i start the profile with the most current exclusive release

----------


## Gabbz

> You can also use Soulburn 20 secs before pull, and pot 2secs before pull, that way you will start combat with 4 shards and you will get all 3 dots same time on boss. then press left ctrl to use darksoul and you got yourself a nice burn phase with 4 shards on start 
> Each time you soulburn profile will automatically SS to your current target. So you can use it 20secs before pull, and shard will replenish by then basically you will start combat with "fifth" shard . If you darksoul, then it will prolong your dots to maximum also


Not really related to script but.
Manually pop Soulburn 20-25 seconds before pull, you can also reload ui at this time since it shortens thre shard refresh with 5 seconds

I think it is better to start with Unstable Affliction and then manually apply all dots, cast haunt and then use the soulburn for refreshing all dots as soon as all of your things proccs togheter with Bloodlust.

----------


## nilrem2004

blaythe please empty your inbox if you wish me to PM you.....

----------


## nilrem2004

> Im getting a constant LUA error when i start the profile with the most current exclusive release


So you're worried you won't be able to copy more code to your profiles Soapbox?
You don't need to have 2 names registered on forum, you could just use Soapbox, I mean we all know who you are.......

----------


## nilrem2004

> Not really related to script but.
> Manually pop Soulburn 20-25 seconds before pull, you can also reload ui at this time since it shortens thre shard refresh with 5 seconds
> 
> I think it is better to start with Unstable Affliction and then manually apply all dots, cast haunt and then use the soulburn for refreshing all dots as soon as all of your things proccs togheter with Bloodlust.


Very nice, I like the idea, so then we got all dots at start up with free haunt and we prolong them to maximum and MG spam  :Big Grin:

----------


## blaythe

k. emptied. Sorry. didn't realize we had a 5 message limit O-o

----------


## Ninjaderp

Did WotE with a guild as a pug-dps, and ended up doing 48k only, with that guilds affliction-lock doing 90k. He had 483ilvl whilst I had 476 but I dont think it should make that much of a difference :O First time doing that boss as warlock though, but I really dotted up everything IMO. So what Im asking is how would you do as Affli-lock on WotE?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Did WotE with a guild as a pug-dps, and ended up doing 48k only, with that guilds affliction-lock doing 90k. He had 483ilvl whilst I had 476 but I dont think it should make that much of a difference :O First time doing that boss as warlock though, but I really dotted up everything IMO. So what Im asking is how would you do as Affli-lock on WotE?


If you want to cheese dps, stay on the bosses(target one, focus the other) and lshift SBSS onto adds. Most likely what he did.

----------


## nilrem2004

Yeah well not likely.... if you wanna do top dps on WoE, then you are bursting adds by SB:SS and spam haunts then fast regain shards with DS. rotate that with 1 boss in focus so you keep dot's up. You have plenty of adds, shards will replenish fast with DS and that gives you loads of haunts.  :Big Grin:  I did 90k there by slacking with 480 ilevel

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright, thanks for the inputs from both of y'all. I'll take that into consideration the next time ^^ Simulating my lock in simcraft atm, won a neck so Im 478 atm as well. On Elegon I beat the other lock, but he was Destro there and I ended up around 123k whilst he did 113k.

----------


## Apocalypse59

After experimenting with this profile for nearly a week, I can safely say it's easily one of the top PQR profile's without a doubt.
Absolutely top notch work Nilrem.

----------


## nilrem2004

> After experimenting with this profile for nearly a week, I can safely say it's easily one of the top PQR profile's without a doubt.
> Absolutely top notch work Nilrem.


Thank you for the kind words  :Big Grin:  I will always try to keep it that way  :Big Grin: 

@Ninja nice number at elegon!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Ah by the way, I read many use Grimoire of Supremacy + Observer for WotE since of all the multidotting, another trick I might try out ^^

----------


## nilrem2004

yeah, maybe  :Big Grin:  I mean you can try it but....you'll need to remove some abilities from rotation  :Big Grin:  I'm sure you will figure out witch ones  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> yeah, maybe  I mean you can try it but....you'll need to remove some abilities from rotation  I'm sure you will figure out witch ones


Lol yeah I tried on a dummy without editing it out, had to ctrl-alt delete ^^

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

Btw Nilrem, your dropbox seems down, I just checked and got an errorz  :Frown:

----------


## nilrem2004

> Btw Nilrem, your dropbox seems down, I just checked and got an errorz


You got PM  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phishstick

Hey Nilrem on Sha of fear boss in LFR bot stops rotation on adds that spawn switching back to boss rotation continues but on the adds it stops (terror spawns) not a big deal but just reporting bug  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Ah yeah I think I also encountered similar problems as Phishstick on that boss.

----------


## nilrem2004

Yes I know about that, will go up in next update, prolly tomorrow, I'm making some more changes also  :Big Grin: 
Anyways you don't need to dps those adds, leave it to melee and burn boss  :Big Grin:  they got shield anyways so you must run behind them to dps, like courage on WoE  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Nice to know! Didnt know that beforehand ^^

----------


## nilrem2004

So since I got a lot of PM's regarding "profile clears target in HoF, Wind Lord bug etc..etc..etc.." I will write it in detail now.
So we have 2 cases on Windlord:

Case 1 , YOU are in charge of keeping CC on add with SPEAR and you will then do the following:
1. Take spear
2. Put the target you wanna keep CC on in your FOCUS
3. A couple of seconds before pull you will MANUALLY cast first spear with your Extra Ability Button you get when you take spear.
4. You dps other adds that you're supposed to, and profile will now itself cast spear on your FOCUS 8 seconds before it expires so DON'T remove FOCUS untill your add get's freed by boss mechanics (a.k.a. you kill enough of other adds and you now burn all of them down)
5. When boss is dead, Wind Lord code "shuts-down" by itself so for other bosses you can use focus normally as you wish.

Case 2 , YOU are NOT in charge for CC-ing anything.

1. You will NOT use FOCUS on this fight (no reason to use it anyways since best is to burn 1 target and maintain SB:SoC to spread corruption and get more shards/haunts)

Cases closed  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright, I've only done that boss on LFR so far and we all know how LFR is .. ^^

----------


## nilrem2004

So, I just uploaded an update to manual aggro tables for all sorts of spawns and adds in Terrace Of Endless Springs so I'm sure now profile will dps everything you want him to  :Big Grin: 
Also exclusive got updates regarding Burst targets handling and added a few new ones from Terrace Of Endless Springs  :Big Grin: 

work....work.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Great work as usual! Updating now ^^

----------


## nilrem2004

Oh I just noticed we are popular even on HB forums  :Big Grin: 

Fpsware Warlock: Shadow Walker - Page 24

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hrhe yeah saw that too

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## nilrem2004

Yeah, too bad that one of the users of my Exclusive profile posted it in public on a certain forum.
You can thank the one who wanted to "Give something back to community".
BTW: I was about to release a Fire mage profile in couple of days, same performance as warlock. Also thanks to the one who wanted to give back to the community I'm delaying fire mage profile.
I made a request that it should be removed from that forum within 24 hours, if not /wave goodbye to exclusive edition.

----------


## nilrem2004

The sadest thing is that my profile on that forum was explicitly asked by a donator of Ownedcore. How sad and pathetic, if he'd only asked nicely...maybe...who knows.....

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thats rubbish and I hate to hear people go off and do things like that :/

----------


## nilrem2004

I go blow my steam now on my mage in BG. My god hordies shall wish they never joined that BG and instead went straight to hell. Ofc untill I go frost since then even hell will freeze over  :Big Grin:

----------


## Frissle

What, some1 posted the exclusive edition public? I just bought it yesterday :/

----------


## Ninjaderp

lol nilrem ^^ Im leveling my mage slowly, but I have a hard time playing him since he is so ugly without transmog >_>

----------


## Blade33

Sorry to hear about that Nilrem. Really hope you keep your work up, still think this is one of the more a-grade profiles out there.

p.s - i have a mage alt  :Wink:

----------


## Axercis

Ahh, that explains why the dropbox is down.  :Frown:  Sorry to hear.

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok, since the exclusive version was removed by the poster itself from other forum everything will continue as planned. I go work on fire mage profile now so we can have another "a-grade" profile as someone said  :Big Grin: 
work...work...  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> lol nilrem ^^ Im leveling my mage slowly, but I have a hard time playing him since he is so ugly without transmog >_>


do you remember the tier from Cata? the one with skull hooded head? Like burning, think it was heroic  :Big Grin:  I love that one, and it totally turns my gnome into a "wicked mean killing machine"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah that one, thats the one and only tier I would want for my mage, then I'd play him to death ^^

----------


## nilrem2004

So, with patch 5.1 hitting us, do we miss anything for it? We are "cunningly" ready, and afaik there are no other big changes apart from our DPS rising with normal corruption refreshing since they patched pandemic bug.

Please let me know if we're missing something  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinkeh

> So, with patch 5.1 hitting us, do we miss anything for it? We are "cunningly" ready, and afaik there are no other big changes apart from our DPS rising with normal corruption refreshing since they patched pandemic bug.
> 
> Please let me know if we're missing something


I think that's about it, good bye fel flame!  :Wink:

----------


## nilrem2004

Hehe, I'm just wondering if it will be worth it on heavy moving fights with that 30% movement speed reduction. Like getting wind bomb on wind lord 3 times in a row, third would be hard to escape from but we will have to test it and see I believe  :Big Grin: 

Damn this mage profile is killing me  :Big Grin:  every time I think I'm closer to finishing it I find stuff that I can improve or add  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

I'd love to help you out betatesting the mage-profile if you need as Iam questing 86-90 atm ^^

----------


## Kinkeh

Okay something I've noticed, should have it still cast fel flame if Kil'jaeden's cunning is on CD because the passive effect will be disabled while it's on CD. I definitely will be taking this talent for every fight, the movement speed won't really effect you much, will let you follow legs around on garalon and kite a lot easier on heroic stone guards/the pheromones on garalon, and on fights like zor'lok, the movement speed will hardly make a difference for dodging stuff, and you could also just save the on-use for those moments.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Might go Garalon normal tonight if hm decides to take me instead of the better geared lock *crosses fingers* Will take KJC for talent if I get lucky ^^

Awh the other lock sat one out thursday so he gets to come tonight, say they might need my dps on Blade Lord though so I cross my fingers again lol

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

This is an excellent script, and the elite version is well worth the money. If I may, I would like to make 3 suggestions to improve this already-awesome script.

- On RCtrl SBSoC Target, set cancel channel to true. It is so annoying to have to wait for it just because of MG.
- Set haunt to save only 1 soul shard, instead of 3. There is no need to jew soul shards that heavily.
- As soon as DS or bloodlust runs out, make the script immediately soulburn:SS to prolong the haste on the dots. Perhaps 2-3 seconds before the buffs run out, and allow it to cancel channeling. The haste stays on the dots even after the buffs wear off.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah I would agree on the first point there, when on orb-phase at Elegon for example a cancel-channel would be nice when you want to throw on that SB:SOC as he draws power!

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

I would also like to suggest that on an enemy less than level 92, it soulburns when target HP is greater than 50000, shards are ample and dots are not up. The current behaviour works fine for bosses.

----------


## nilrem2004

> This is an excellent script, and the elite version is well worth the money. If I may, I would like to make 3 suggestions to improve this already-awesome script.
> 
> - On RCtrl SBSoC Target, set cancel channel to true. It is so annoying to have to wait for it just because of MG.
> - Set haunt to save only 1 soul shard, instead of 3. There is no need to jew soul shards that heavily.
> - As soon as DS or bloodlust runs out, make the script immediately soulburn:SS to prolong the haste on the dots. Perhaps 2-3 seconds before the buffs run out, and allow it to cancel channeling. The haste stays on the dots even after the buffs wear off.


ok, from next update SBSoC will have cancel channel
As for shoulshards, if you make it save only 1, then you'd have problems on some other fights and you couldn't keep 100%haunt uptime during BL/Darksoul and that is prio. Shards don't get wasted anyway and it's good to have some stash for example if you're putting SB:SS on a couple of adds, you need those shards.
If we keep 100% uptime on BL/Darksoul then actually we do not have and shards available to refresh dots in last moment. And this has been proven that it's not worth refreshing since then you'd miss a haunt and possibly if you'd have to move your FelFlame would refresh dots on it's lower haste values  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> I would also like to suggest that on an enemy less than level 92, it soulburns when target HP is greater than 50000, shards are ample and dots are not up. The current behaviour works fine for bosses.


soulburns? you mean SB:SS ? I tried this, in heroic dungeons and didn't work out very well since mob tends to die sometimes too fast and you don't get to get your shards back with DS.
It's really not worth the trouble since main usage of this profile is for raiding  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Can someone who is on US servers confirm that profile works well with patch?
Also I'm looking into Kil'jaeden's Cunning potential problem that Kinkeh mentioned..... stay tuned  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok, just logged in, tested Kil'jaeden's cunning, made adjustment to FelFlame so we have it when KJ's on CD.
updates are up already, enjoy guys  :Big Grin: 

Edit: changed SB:SoC cancel channel to true, but only benefit of that I can see on Elegon fight since on other fights like windlord it's a dps loss to loose MG tick, and It's not crucial timewise to have it cast in precise moment since pandemic...bla..bla..bla....I'm writing too much  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Fire mage looks promising, with heavily outgeared competition in LFR it stays on top even with crappy 464 gear  :Big Grin: 
For now it has:

FireInMyEyes by Nilrem2004:
-toggle burn mode to use all cooldowns only on boss or on any mob
-Alter time just on raid bosses 
-Automatic Presence of Mind usage if talented
-Ice Block on demand also release from Ice Block on demand so you can block and stay in it as long as you want
-Auto mana gem usage and create
-Healthstone usage if you have it in inventory
-Evocation/RP/Ward on demand (not worth it on automatic)
-Automatic Mage Bomb management so you can choose wichever mage bomb you want for encounter, the profile will manage it properly
-Automatic buffing
-Automatic Ignite Threshold adjustment depending on your gear/party/surroundings etc..etc..
-Rotation is done like on simulationcraft but also has my touch in it

now I go do my LFR and then work...work....on the profile more to add more stuff.
profile is on beta test right now by some of the top EU mages  :Cool:

----------


## pyschoshuriken

Profile seems to be working fine, it locked up on me 2wice in HoF, but all i had to do is stop the profile and re-enable it, it was like it was getting stuck trying to cast something, but im not sure what. Sorry for not knowing more.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Profile seems to be working fine, it locked up on me 2wice in HoF, but all i had to do is stop the profile and re-enable it, it was like it was getting stuck trying to cast something, but im not sure what. Sorry for not knowing more.


If it was on garalon, most likely because you had a player focused.

----------


## nilrem2004

Yeah probably  :Big Grin:

----------


## royoneal213

Stopped up a few times today, not sure why. It was last few bosses of HoF LFR. Closing out PQR and reopening didn't help, as it still just idled. Other than that, peak of performance to date. Well worth getting Deluxe Edition. Fantastic work!

Anyway, as far as Soul Shards go, Nilrem is right. One may occasionally get wasted, but if haunt is up and you have 2 lucky near-simultaneous procs, you can always just make a stopcasting macro to reapply, since travel time will also be a factor to avoid clipping, thus maximizing uptime.

i.e.:


```
/stopcasting
/cast Haunt
```

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

Deluxe is well worth it indeed. There is something we can agree on.

----------


## pyschoshuriken

No, I didnt have anyone focused XD. It just stopped on the whirlwind boss, i can't remember his name atm lol. But other than that, Exclusive is so great lol.

----------


## nilrem2004

I ran LFR today again and cannot reproduce the problem  :Frown:  I did both parts of HoF. Did it maybe stop on bloodlust?
Also what spec were you using?

----------


## royoneal213

It wasn't during lust. Right now my Talents are Soul Leech, Mortal Coil, Dark Bargain, Unbound Will, Grimoire of Sacrifice, and KJ's Cunning. Glyphed for Shards, Soulstone, and Siphon Life. 

Is there anyway i can access some type of log anywhere? Or make a setting to have it log?

----------


## Ninjaderp

You can use PQInterface addon and see which spell it hangs up on there.

PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki

----------


## nilrem2004

> It wasn't during lust. Right now my Talents are Soul Leech, Mortal Coil, Dark Bargain, Unbound Will, Grimoire of Sacrifice, and KJ's Cunning. Glyphed for Shards, Soulstone, and Siphon Life. 
> 
> Is there anyway i can access some type of log anywhere? Or make a setting to have it log?


Try putting Soul Swap glyph instead of Soulstone, profile supports it anyway and it's a dps gain on many fights.

----------


## nilrem2004

I think I found a bug, but it doesn't happen all the time. On Amber shaper it "hangs" sometimes trying to buff Dark Intent to Tank who is morphed or a player. Weird thing is it doesn't happen always, and it didn't happen for me in LFR just in normal. Will try resolve it tomorrow tho.
Fire mage profile should be released by the end of the week, got almost everything done, just need some polishing. Manage to burst 160k+ with 468ilevel gear  :Big Grin:  Topping meters all time  :Big Grin:

----------


## Frissle

I bought the deluxe a couple of days ago, but i cant seem to push that much dps tbh, what am i doing wrong here?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Give some more info, link your anonymous armory etc. Hard to tell by just you saying.

----------


## Frissle

This is my armory:
Level 90 Blood Elf Warlock | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory

Base:
*Intellect13225
Stamina17525
Mastery56.72%*

Other:
*Spell Power18366
Haste6.67%
Hit+15.15%
Crit11.29%*

Glyphs im using atm are:

Major glyphs: (*Glyph of soul shards*) (*Glyph of everlasting affliction*) (*Glyph of siphon life*)

Minor glyphs: (*Glyph of soulwell*) (*Glyph of verdant spheres*) (*Glyph of unending breath*)

and this is my affli build atm:
*Soul Leech
Shadowfury
Dark Bargain
Blood Fear
Grimoire of Sacrifice
Kil'jaeden's Cunning*


I do 55k dps if im lucky. what am i doing wrong?

----------


## Ninjaderp

You should change out Glyph of Everlasting Affliction to Glyph of Soul-Swap, try get 15% hit and reach the soft haste-cap around 3420-ish, you should be able to reach it. 

Where are you doing 55k? What boss etc.

----------


## Kinkeh

Glyph of everlasting affliction has been proven to be a DPS loss, both in sims and theory crafting, too lazy to find the posts but it won't take you long if you try. Reach the 4198 or 4717 haste breakpoints, whichever you don't have to sacrifice mastery for, after reaching either of those breakpoints go for mastery. If you're also not maintaining CD use and keeping dots on stuff, you're not going to produce the numbers you truly can.

----------


## swijaya

@nilhem

any chance you will make other profile beside affli? like destro for pvp?

----------


## nilrem2004

maybe when I finish with fire mage

----------


## nilrem2004

> This is my armory:
> Level 90 Blood Elf Warlock | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory
> 
> Base:
> *Intellect13225
> Stamina17525
> Mastery56.72%*
> 
> Other:
> ...


OK, remove glyph of evrlasting affliction and use glyph of spul swap. Do not gem 320mastery on your gear level, that is viable somewhere past 486 ilevel. Be sure to use DarkSoul on CD if you know you won't be moving much in the next 20 seconds. Also if you have more than 1 target use focus or mouseover to multidot with glyphed SS for refreshig or initial stack. You have too much hit, go for 13% hit and reforge everything else to mastery and haste to reach 4200 haste breakpoint since DarkSoul is your mini BL  :Big Grin:

----------


## Frissle

Thank you guys for some great input. I'm at work atm, but will try this out when i get home later today. Will keep you guys updated on the results  :Smile:

----------


## blaythe

Really excited about this mage profile Nilrem. If the free one stands up to par I will be purchasing the exclusive version.

----------


## Phishstick

Hey Nirlem there is a bug on Heroic feng bot stops on adds starts again if you switch back to feng not a huge problem since i only switch to soul swap but just giving you a heads up  :Smile:  

and thx again for such a great profile

----------


## nilrem2004

> Hey Nirlem there is a bug on Heroic feng bot stops on adds starts again if you switch back to feng not a huge problem since i only switch to soul swap but just giving you a heads up  
> 
> and thx again for such a great profile


Fixed it, re-download please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinkeh

> Fixed it, re-download please


Fel flame isn't being casted when Kil'jaedens cunning is on CD btw.

----------


## daveyboyuk

where can i dl these ? dont see a link in signature

----------


## nilrem2004

> Fel flame isn't being casted when Kil'jaedens cunning is on CD btw.


Fixed it, re-download please  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> where can i dl these ? dont see a link in signature


I'm sorry for inconvenience, my small brain completely didn't pay attention to my donator status so I forgot to prolong it. I think now you will see the link in my signature + I made one on first post just in case  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

I was wondering all morning what did I **** up in my mage profile and why is it doing so low damage. So I started to debug, started to monitor what is happening, making checks on checks, all sorts of things. I even rewrote combustion since it seemd like it was "late" to cast and thus getting low ignite damage and ticking very low  :Big Grin: 
Then I found out that blizz "blessed" mages with a huge nerf, Combustion now does 50% more damage and there is a critical mass nerf also to 1.25, from 1.5 multiplier.
Great, just great :P

----------


## Phishstick

> Fixed it, re-download please


fixed so fast, you sir are awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Finally finished with fire mage profile  :Big Grin: 
Now I go relax in LFR  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

I can't get demonic circle to work. i hold down Ralt and it does nothing, even when a circle is already on the ground.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah I also had problems with that, almost forgot it!

----------


## nilrem2004

/slap myself  :Big Grin: 
It was a typo, prolly when copying from my research testing profile to exclusive  :Big Grin:  I typed spell ID wrong :P
It's fixed and uploaded aready  :Big Grin:  damn those support guys are fast  :Cool: 
I'd give you some rep for finding this but it says I have to spread it around, dunno to whom I should spread anymore, mom? dad? sis?  :Big Grin:

----------


## royoneal213

I was unaware that if you have Soul Link, sacrifice will have an added effect that will increase your health by 20%. That's insane. Especially since our self-healing is Health % based, meaning more healing on top of sustained survivability. By design, it's seemingly flawed because it's only by chance or from someone else you find out

I'm not fantastic at reading the script in ability editor, but is Soul Link, by chance, already in the sacrifice ability script? If not, I may recommend it  :Smile: 

Thanks again.

----------


## daveyboyuk

> I'm sorry for inconvenience, my small brain completely didn't pay attention to my donator status so I forgot to prolong it. I think now you will see the link in my signature + I made one on first post just in case


 hehe no worries ty  :Smile:

----------


## Kinkeh

> I was unaware that if you have Soul Link, sacrifice will have an added effect that will increase your health by 20%. That's insane. Especially since our self-healing is Health % based, meaning more healing on top of sustained survivability. By design, it's seemingly flawed because it's only by chance or from someone else you find out
> 
> I'm not fantastic at reading the script in ability editor, but is Soul Link, by chance, already in the sacrifice ability script? If not, I may recommend it 
> 
> Thanks again.


Soul link is a passive. You don't need to do anything other then sacrifice your pet with that talent selected. It's not as good as dark bargain though in most situations where you can totally null any incoming damage for X period of time versus being able to take bigger hits with soul link.

----------


## royoneal213

> Soul link is a passive. You don't need to do anything other then sacrifice your pet with that talent selected. It's not as good as dark bargain though in most situations where you can totally null any incoming damage for X period of time versus being able to take bigger hits with soul link.


Solid. I'm not sure why I got confused about having to activate it since it changed the tooltip of Sacrifice. Perhaps I have just had too much to drink already. Thanks for clearing that up. 
As for Dark Pact, I'll definately still be using it for fights with high burst damage to any or all players (Wind Lord, etc.), but for fights with a higher consistent damage, increased survivability with increased self healing should make it easier on my healers, since we 2 heal pretty much every fight.

+Rep for solid feedback.

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

For custom lag tolerance, which is better, turning it off, setting it to 400 ms, or having AutoLagTolerance automatically set it?

----------


## royoneal213

if you set it to zero, you will have gaps between your casts (and lose dps)
if you set it too high, you cant react to proccs (and lose dps)
if you set it equal to your latency, you will minimize the two sources of dps loss, mentioned above.

Try setting it SLIGHTLY higher than your average latency, if you have noticed an average. Usually letting it automatically handle it will yield decent results.

----------


## Kinkeh

> if you set it to zero, you will have gaps between your casts (and lose dps)
> if you set it too high, you cant react to proccs (and lose dps)
> if you set it equal to your latency, you will minimize the two sources of dps loss, mentioned above.
> 
> Try setting it SLIGHTLY higher than your average latency, if you have noticed an average. Usually letting it automatically handle it will yield decent results.


Yea if you're sitting at say, for example: 41, set it to 50. If you're sitting at 35, set it to 40, etc.

----------


## royoneal213

> This is my armory:
> Level 90 Blood Elf Warlock | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory
> 
> Base:
> *Intellect13225
> Stamina17525
> Mastery56.72%*
> 
> Other:
> ...


Get the addon ReforgeLite. It'll help you get into the swing of things for gearing and itemization.

First thing is first, I would set hit to cap. Sim says it's under haste and mastery, but that's on a single target zero movement fight. In reality, you honestly want to be hit capped.

After that, set haste under hit up to 4717, and set the value after 4717 to zero. Under haste, mastery. And under mastery, crit.

IF you are unable to reach 4717 Haste (More valueable if you have 2p for affliction), then change it to Hit > Mastery > Haste > Crit.

This should help you quite a bit.
If you are still having trouble, inbox me and i'll help you figure it out.

----------


## freaki

check pms nilrem!

----------


## nilrem2004

> check pms nilrem!


checked! not having pms, I'm still a man :P

----------


## royoneal213

> checked! not having pms, I'm still a man :P


This. I lol'd.

----------


## mmmmbakes

Nilrem, please check PM please! Thank you.

----------


## nilrem2004

Usually I check PM's every hour on the hour when I'm home, so please no need to post it in thread, I will check if I'm home....

Btw: working on improving affliction rotation far beyond simulationcraft. Results will be up in matter of days.

----------


## Ninjaderp

damn, Im already ahead of the more geared affli-lock in our guild, I like the sounds of this ^^

----------


## freaki

aye..its an amazing profile nilrem,cant wait to see it getting even better..

----------


## nilrem2004

Initial results are here. We will soon be far beyond simulationcraft. I'm incorporating highly advanced calculations in the profile, stuff that simcraft cannot tell you or sim it  :Big Grin: 
Not gonna tell you all but will give some small tease. What if the profile can calculate the true value of each current DoT on target against value of applying a NEW DoT in regards of all the buffs/debuffs, procs(haste,mastery,crit,intellect,spellpower) for EACH DoT and for ALL targets that have ANY of your dot's up, and then based on all those calculations including if the NEW dot will then benefit from FULL Pandemic or just HALF decide the true value of the new DoT. To semi-quote one popular book writer: "To DoT, or not to DoT, that is the question"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinkeh

> Initial results are here. We will soon be far beyond simulationcraft. I'm incorporating highly advanced calculations in the profile, stuff that simcraft cannot tell you or sim it 
> Not gonna tell you all but will give some small tease. What if the profile can calculate the true value of each current DoT on target against value of applying a NEW DoT in regards of all the buffs/debuffs, procs(haste,mastery,crit,intellect,spellpower) for EACH DoT and for ALL targets that have ANY of your dot's up, and then based on all those calculations including if the NEW dot will then benefit from FULL Pandemic or just HALF decide the true value of the new DoT. To semi-quote one popular book writer: "To DoT, or not to DoT, that is the question"


Sounds great, definitely something SimC has yet to add  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Captncrunch

Sick ....... :Cool:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hey nilrem, I was gonna try use grimoire of supremacy for WotE and summon fel imp, but when I did that the rotation didnt resume as I entered combat for some reason.

----------


## royoneal213

> Initial results are here. We will soon be far beyond simulationcraft. I'm incorporating highly advanced calculations in the profile, stuff that simcraft cannot tell you or sim it 
> Not gonna tell you all but will give some small tease. What if the profile can calculate the true value of each current DoT on target against value of applying a NEW DoT in regards of all the buffs/debuffs, procs(haste,mastery,crit,intellect,spellpower) for EACH DoT and for ALL targets that have ANY of your dot's up, and then based on all those calculations including if the NEW dot will then benefit from FULL Pandemic or just HALF decide the true value of the new DoT. To semi-quote one popular book writer: "To DoT, or not to DoT, that is the question"


I was actually about to recommend this after reading that I was mistaken about dot mechanics. They've changed a few times, and MoP is my first time maining lock since Ulduar. This will be FANTASTIC increase. Also, I have 2 short concerns.

1 - Is it possible to change Doom Guard to not be popped during lust? It's 17 ticks with or without haste. Blue posts have yet to confirm if it's intended or broken, but either way it's the most beneficial to use it at 2 points, depending on situation, sub 20% (obviously), or at pull, since dg benefits from our stats (i.e. prepot's up, trinket icd's, etc.)

2 - Sometimes, while holding right ctrl for burn seed, I notice that it will use soulburn again while soulburn is up, sometimes 3 burns total before a cast. I'm not sure why. Perhapts I need to quit being paranoid and just hold it until cast, but the way it's well written does every other as a burn so that both seeds can be up, assuring maximum aoe dmg (well done on that, by the way). 

Anyway, just some things. You seem very solid and knowledgeable at lock, and that's not something many people can say. If you ever are curious about something, I do my best to stay absolutely on top of pushing limits of damage. Using PQR is really a lazy way for me to raid during farm, but if you make the tick value tweak you are saying, i may be using it for progression as well. I need to learn how to write profiles so I can be more useful, haha. Solid work as always, mate. Keep it up.

----------


## Pzy

> Initial results are here. We will soon be far beyond simulationcraft. I'm incorporating highly advanced calculations in the profile, stuff that simcraft cannot tell you or sim it 
> Not gonna tell you all but will give some small tease. What if the profile can calculate the true value of each current DoT on target against value of applying a NEW DoT in regards of all the buffs/debuffs, procs(haste,mastery,crit,intellect,spellpower) for EACH DoT and for ALL targets that have ANY of your dot's up, and then based on all those calculations including if the NEW dot will then benefit from FULL Pandemic or just HALF decide the true value of the new DoT. To semi-quote one popular book writer: "To DoT, or not to DoT, that is the question"


omg......im excited......that sounds....hmmmm.....yummy.....^^ atm im under the 20 best geared locks EU, hitting away this fcking mages in WoL, and i like it, but if u do THIS, than i gonna hit right throu Blizzards Doors to own Ghostcrawler.....^^

looking into the future and the rly nice updates u wanna make......^^

greetz

----------


## Pzy

but one question to u, wheres ur contributor status......i didnt see u anymore with this white nameplate......^^

----------


## Kinkeh

> but one question to u, wheres ur contributor status......i didnt see u anymore with this white nameplate......^^


He needs just 5 more rep  :Wink:

----------


## nilrem2004

> He needs just 5 more rep


Really? didn't know that  :Big Grin: 

@Ninjaderp, Since there are situations and fights where it's better to use Pet and on other fights it is better to use GoSac I will remove automatic GoSac and with that actually allow everyone to use whichever pet they seem good for the fight. GoSaC lasts long enough that it can be casted manually before the fight, Pets are permanent so I will abandon autosummoning and GoSaC also since for 1 fight Observer can be better and for other you might wanna go with Imp.

@royoneal Doomguard during BL or sub 20% is most beneficial since it speeds up the casting of his shadowbolt and profile uses Jade Potion on BL, and since DG updates stats dynamically it's ok. Now DG is set to be used at below 20% or at BL. Best benefit is if you have BL at 20% ofc  :Big Grin: . But I will take a closer look at DG after I finish with DoT mechanics.
As for Right Ctrl, you hold it untill profile starts to cast SoC, then release. Use RShift to cast SoC only without SB  :Big Grin:  . I never seen that bug with spending more than one SB on SB:SoC but it's possible you released too early so profile actually refreshed your dots on target with SS? I'll check it out anyways  :Big Grin: 

Ok now let's get serious. I have also rewrote Haunt completely so I'm in process of testing it. It's done in a way that we will be using haunt only on major procs. But I'll share details later. must test stuff first. 

P.S. Can someone do a quich research if Haunt refreshes DoT's "int" , does it updates dot's spellpower also with haste?

----------


## Gabbz

> Initial results are here. We will soon be far beyond simulationcraft. I'm incorporating highly advanced calculations in the profile, stuff that simcraft cannot tell you or sim it 
> Not gonna tell you all but will give some small tease. What if the profile can calculate the true value of each current DoT on target against value of applying a NEW DoT in regards of all the buffs/debuffs, procs(haste,mastery,crit,intellect,spellpower) for EACH DoT and for ALL targets that have ANY of your dot's up, and then based on all those calculations including if the NEW dot will then benefit from FULL Pandemic or just HALF decide the true value of the new DoT. To semi-quote one popular book writer: "To DoT, or not to DoT, that is the question"


I have done a similiar thing for my affliction but it did not have great impact. Perhaps cause that Pandemic was bugged in 5.0 or something. Are you calculating a spelldamage cofficient based on simcrafts of all values(int, spellpower, crit, haste, mastery)? I did add my scale values from Simcraft to get it as good as possible.

Also my work was kind of bugged since it did not really take in account the end of the proccs but just checked againt the spelldamage cofficient when the old dot was cast.

----------


## blaythe

I am absurdly excited about this.

----------


## Pzy

hei, could it be that the profile is bugged on garajal hc, cause when i go down in the ghostworld i need to manually dot the adds/use all cds to get full life cause im alone down there...?

im using the exclusive, and i hope this will be fixed....^^
also it would be nice that there is a priority in executing the adds in ghostworld with soulleech, cause i usw the glyph for the 20% heal when i kill a add.....

greetz

----------


## nilrem2004

> I have done a similiar thing for my affliction but it did not have great impact. Perhaps cause that Pandemic was bugged in 5.0 or something. Are you calculating a spelldamage cofficient based on simcrafts of all values(int, spellpower, crit, haste, mastery)? I did add my scale values from Simcraft to get it as good as possible.
> 
> Also my work was kind of bugged since it did not really take in account the end of the proccs but just checked againt the spelldamage cofficient when the old dot was cast.


I'm calculating average spell damage the dot will do based on all combat ratings currently available and comparing it to existing dot.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> hei, could it be that the profile is bugged on garajal hc, cause when i go down in the ghostworld i need to manually dot the adds/use all cds to get full life cause im alone down there...?
> 
> im using the exclusive, and i hope this will be fixed....^^
> also it would be nice that there is a priority in executing the adds in ghostworld with soulleech, cause i usw the glyph for the 20% heal when i kill a add.....
> 
> greetz


Gimme some more info , like profile stops when you go down? add names? etc...

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I'm calculating average spell damage the dot will do based on all combat ratings currently available and comparing it to existing dot.


When I read this I imagined nilrem2004 like this http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/...n_1859209b.jpg ^^

----------


## nilrem2004

> When I read this I imagined nilrem2004 like this http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/...n_1859209b.jpg ^^


ahahahahahahaha my god I laughed my ass off now , it totally woke me up this morning  :Big Grin:  THANK YOU !!

----------


## nilrem2004

> hei, could it be that the profile is bugged on garajal hc, cause when i go down in the ghostworld i need to manually dot the adds/use all cds to get full life cause im alone down there...?
> 
> im using the exclusive, and i hope this will be fixed....^^
> also it would be nice that there is a priority in executing the adds in ghostworld with soulleech, cause i usw the glyph for the 20% heal when i kill a add.....
> 
> greetz


I made an update. Added HC add in list so it will now properly attack it. Added different behaviour for targets that are below 100k HP so now it won't go and refresh dots if target is below 100k HP but will continue to Drain Soul it so you are sure that you get shards and health back. There is a check before when target drops below 20% profile will break cast/channel and switch to Drain Soul instant.

Please let me know if it works, changes are uploaded already and don't forget to update DATA file also  :Big Grin: 
Thank you for informations btw  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Laughing is healthy m8, hows the ">Simcraft" code going by the way?

----------


## nilrem2004

> Laughing is healthy m8, hows the ">Simcraft" code going by the way?


Well to be hones I'm trying to optimize it more. Since I made changes to Haunt and we are casting only "boosted" haunts now there isn't much difference in if we update dot's dynamically based on relative combat values or not. But since there is still small difference I'm pushing to find the right combination.
I can't seem to find any data on what combat ratings Haunt actually updates on dot's, haste/crit/sp/mastery?

And I need to test it in raid. Target dummy simply isn't a measure anymore.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I hope you find the data needed, I guess you've been all over theorycrafting-sites and forums such as EJ forum MMO-C-forum already? No findings in using Simcraft?

----------


## nilrem2004

Well what I'm now interested in is: let's say we got a target and target has 3 dots on it, Agony,Corruption and UA. Pandemic thresholds are Agony 12, Corruption 9 and UA 7 seconds approx.
So we want to benefit from that Pandemic right? When you think about DoT's, their power, and duration you get to have these following situations. I will refeer to combat values haste,sp,crit,mastery as "power" since I'm anyways calculating it in "index" values.

1. Your current power is higher and if you refresh your DoT now you will benefit fully from Pandemic - obviously we want to cast our dot here.
2. Your power is higher but if you refresh now it is too early and you will get powerfull dot but won't benefit from pandemic.If you wait for pandemic you might loose power - here is the trick, do we want to refresh or not?
3. Your power is weaker and you will benefit fully from pandemic - here I think we should let the dot tick till last couple of ticks and then refresh so we get the benefit from the dot before that was more powerfull.
4. Your power is weaker and you won't benefit from pandemic - same, wait till dot comes to an end

Also there is a Haunt issue since Haunt also updates some of combat values like Haste so things get even more complicated. What is your haste is lower atm then it was when you casted dots but your int is higher and it would greatly benefit haunt? Do we cast haunt to get more dmg with it but lower haste on dots? If haunt would update dot's SP values then this question would be already answered but I still didn't find anything about it. All I found is that Haunt updates haste.

The more deeper I go into this the more questions pop out  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinkeh

> Well what I'm now interested in is: let's say we got a target and target has 3 dots on it, Agony,Corruption and UA. Pandemic thresholds are Agony 12, Corruption 9 and UA 7 seconds approx.
> So we want to benefit from that Pandemic right? When you think about DoT's, their power, and duration you get to have these following situations. I will refeer to combat values haste,sp,crit,mastery as "power" since I'm anyways calculating it in "index" values.
> 
> 1. Your current power is higher and if you refresh your DoT now you will benefit fully from Pandemic - obviously we want to cast our dot here.
> 2. Your power is higher but if you refresh now it is too early and you will get powerfull dot but won't benefit from pandemic.If you wait for pandemic you might loose power - here is the trick, do we want to refresh or not?
> 3. Your power is weaker and you will benefit fully from pandemic - here I think we should let the dot tick till last couple of ticks and then refresh so we get the benefit from the dot before that was more powerfull.
> 4. Your power is weaker and you won't benefit from pandemic - same, wait till dot comes to an end
> 
> Also there is a Haunt issue since Haunt also updates some of combat values like Haste so things get even more complicated. What is your haste is lower atm then it was when you casted dots but your int is higher and it would greatly benefit haunt? Do we cast haunt to get more dmg with it but lower haste on dots? If haunt would update dot's SP values then this question would be already answered but I still didn't find anything about it. All I found is that Haunt updates haste.
> ...


I don't know anything about the haunt question, but to the "power" question, definitely take a look at this addon:
AffDots - Class - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

Maybe look at its lua code and get an idea? it tracks power and color sorts them depending on situations, like these:
* Green: your current stats are better, recasting will have a full benefit of Pandemic
* Blue: your current stats are better, recasting will not have a full benefit of Pandemic
* Yellow: your current stats are worse, recasting will have a full benefit of Pandemic
* Red: your current stats are worse, recasting will not have a full benefit of Pandemic

I definitely see what you're taking on to be a challenge ;p, but I don't think anyones in a rush since the current one is working fine, so take your time!  :Smile: .

----------


## Arria88

I absolutely love this profile. There is only one weird problem I am having. I use this profile to pvp as well, and for some reason it doesn't use a rotation on Shamans in arena ><. Every time I switch to a Shaman it does absolutely nothing lol.

----------


## Pzy

> I made an update. Added HC add in list so it will now properly attack it. Added different behaviour for targets that are below 100k HP so now it won't go and refresh dots if target is below 100k HP but will continue to Drain Soul it so you are sure that you get shards and health back. There is a check before when target drops below 20% profile will break cast/channel and switch to Drain Soul instant.
> 
> Please let me know if it works, changes are uploaded already and don't forget to update DATA file also 
> Thank you for informations btw


thx, i will test it tonight when i have raid and need again to go down, will answer after kill if it was ok or if there is anything more wrong, but this is the only prob ive fount ATM in HC^^

greetz

----------


## Tekret

> I absolutely love this profile. There is only one weird problem I am having. I use this profile to pvp as well, and for some reason it doesn't use a rotation on Shamans in arena ><. Every time I switch to a Shaman it does absolutely nothing lol.


I've had this same issue.

----------


## Kinkeh

Also nilrem your newest update is no longer casting dots with the changes you made to non-boss targets, works fine on bosses but on anything else it just haunts and malefic grasps.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Kinkeh I havent noticed any of that in my raid atm, on what mobs and where does it just haunt and mg? I've done MSV and in HoF at the moment.

----------


## Axercis

Ninja, try it on a non-boss target dummy, you should see similar behavior. Non-boss, just Haunt and MG...Boss, and rotation works fine. For now, you can comment out the "if dotrefresh" line on Agony, UA, and Corruption talents in the Ability Editor to restore old functionality.

----------


## nilrem2004

> I absolutely love this profile. There is only one weird problem I am having. I use this profile to pvp as well, and for some reason it doesn't use a rotation on Shamans in arena ><. Every time I switch to a Shaman it does absolutely nothing lol.





> I've had this same issue.


Well I'm having the same issue  :Big Grin:  Just didn't have time to look at it and yes it happens only with Shamans. I'll take a look when I finish with dotting thingie. It annoys me too since I play a bit of arena for fun myself so I do manual rotation then...you know like we're supposed to do with pressing keys actually :P it suxx I know  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> Ninja, try it on a non-boss target dummy, you should see similar behavior. Non-boss, just Haunt and MG...Boss, and rotation works fine. For now, you can comment out the "if dotrefresh" line on Agony, UA, and Corruption talents in the Ability Editor to restore old functionality.


I'm taking a look at this now.....brb

----------


## nilrem2004

> I don't know anything about the haunt question, but to the "power" question, definitely take a look at this addon:
> AffDots - Class - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse
> 
> Maybe look at its lua code and get an idea? it tracks power and color sorts them depending on situations, like these:
> * Green: your current stats are better, recasting will have a full benefit of Pandemic
> * Blue: your current stats are better, recasting will not have a full benefit of Pandemic
> * Yellow: your current stats are worse, recasting will have a full benefit of Pandemic
> * Red: your current stats are worse, recasting will not have a full benefit of Pandemic
> 
> I definitely see what you're taking on to be a challenge ;p, but I don't think anyones in a rush since the current one is working fine, so take your time! .


The part with dot refreshing thing I have done already. Now I'm creating a database of known units you dotted around you to keep track of all dots.
The Haunt part I'm still researching and it seems it will take me some time. thanks for the info btw  :Big Grin: 

damn I still need to share some rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinky

@nilrem: About your little challenge -- And I'm asking just because I'm intrigued , are you taking into account spellpower/trinket/(Hasye/Mastery/Crit) procs and such before you determine if it's feasible to re-apply your dot(s) with Pandemic? As you say, there's a few scenarios where you have a choice to refresh dots while being "empowered" through procs, trinkets and whatnot even if you won't get the full effect time of Pandemic. This is true for any caster that really care about their sustainable damage/DPS. (Mostly affects DoT classes though.)

What I did to counter this problem was to create a table with my most important procs and effects, then time them towards when I want to refresh my dots. You should be well capable of doing something similar with Warlocks through Pandemic.

IE. consider the following:
Trinkets procced and have 2 seconds left while you have 10 seconds left on Corruption. Refreshing Corruption now will not benefit you a full Pandemic as you're one second away. Forcing a refresh now for example would give you a stronger than usual Corruption.

Is this hitting the nail on the head or did I miss by a longshot? :P I'm just interested in the way you think about this/it!

----------


## nilrem2004

Well I have done before all the trinket procs and incorporated in Haunt so we cast Haunt only on INT procs but since I decided to do better job with DoTs I figured I won't release Haunt in that way untill I manage dot's properly. I'm parsing all effects from combat log now, as in all Haste,Crit,Int,Mastery and making calculation of the strength that DoT will have if you would apply it now, compared to already existing dot on target. It doesn't include just trinkets but everything like Skull Banner,Lightweave,Windsong, all known enchants, temporary boss/encounter buffs you might get, I mean absolutely everything that modifies your dot values. And now I'm working on making database of all the targets you applied dot's to so we can also get same effect on Focus and Mouseover targets. There will also be a temp buff checks timers as for trinkets/lightweave etc in regards to pandemic  :Big Grin:  
It's just so big and the more I get into it more stuff pops out  :Big Grin: 
I'm hoping to make it even more desirable for progress fights  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok, I fixed issue with not casting on non boss targets, it was a stupid mistake  :Big Grin: 
Please re-download  :Big Grin:  and sry for trouble.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I must spread around some more rep before I can give it to ya again, thanks for the work and love the dedication m8! <3

----------


## Kinky

Doesn't sound too bad, nilrem.  :Smile:  I'm doing something similar with my Mage and Shadow Priest profile when determining if I should re-apply dots after X amount of time or when to pop Alter Time if manual cool-down mode is toggled off.

Interesting idea, adding all your targets to a table and tracking their dots through that list. An idea like this?


```
		Corruption	Unstable Affliction	Agony
Target 1	Time		Time			Time
Target 2	Time		Time			Time
Target 3	Time		Time			Time
Target 4	Time		Time			Time
Target 5	Time		Time			Time
```

It's not too hard to pull off, and you could use a unique identifier like the Unit GUID or a created name tableTarget. Then run through a loop;


```
for i=1,#myTable do
	local unitID = "target"..i

	if myTable[unitID].corruption.time - GetTime() <= 9 then return true end
end
```

The possibilities to pull a unit table off is endless, really. =) Was this how you thought it?

----------


## Gabbz

> It doesn't include just trinkets but everything like Skull Banner,Lightweave,Windsong, all known enchants, temporary boss/encounter buffs you might get, I mean absolutely everything that modifies your dot values


Hm this seems a bit complex. Why dont you just have a event handler taht catches when a dot is added to the target and calculate the current spelldamage cofficient? Store that value on that target and then you can compare your current spelldamage cofficient when determining if you should refresh or not. Ie dont look at your buff but rather look at your attributes at the moment of the dot is applied to the target and compare it to the attributes you currently have. 

However at refresh time decision you need to see how long time the buffs have before you will loose them when deciding to overwrite or not.

----------


## Gabbz

```
		Corruption	Unstable Affliction	Agony
Target 1	Time 		Time			Time
Target 2	Time		Time			Time
Target 3	Time		Time			Time
Target 4	Time		Time			Time
Target 5	Time		Time			Time
```

Missing the SpelldamageCofficient per target when casted prevoius. You need to examine the old one towards the current.
SpelldamageCofficient is = Int + Spellpower*XX + Crit*YY + Haste*ZZ + Mastery*TT

----------


## nilrem2004

> Doesn't sound too bad, nilrem.  I'm doing something similar with my Mage and Shadow Priest profile when determining if I should re-apply dots after X amount of time or when to pop Alter Time if manual cool-down mode is toggled off.
> 
> Interesting idea, adding all your targets to a table and tracking their dots through that list. An idea like this?
> 
> 
> ```
> 		Corruption	Unstable Affliction	Agony
> Target 1	Time		Time			Time
> Target 2	Time		Time			Time
> ...


Yes, something like that, I'm already storing targets by GUID and cleaning them up when needed, eg. when you get out of combat  :Big Grin:  or certain amount of time you don't DoT the target.
The table has 3 dots , their damage values which are calculated by getting base damage values and then adding spellpower, crit coeficient/chance, calculating how many tick's it will do to see if we are above haste softcaps, and mastery scaling also. Then table is checked with time since dot application / time remaining and dot power and from that we can see how the dot stands finally regarding pandemic and predicted damage done. The only thing that I can't calculate in damage done is RNG from crit, so I take the percentage we currently have and with that I predict how much damage DoT will actually do on a target.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Hm this seems a bit complex. Why dont you just have a event handler taht catches when a dot is added to the target and calculate the current spelldamage cofficient? Store that value on that target and then you can compare your current spelldamage cofficient when determining if you should refresh or not. Ie dont look at your buff but rather look at your attributes at the moment of the dot is applied to the target and compare it to the attributes you currently have. 
> 
> However at refresh time decision you need to see how long time the buffs have before you will loose them when deciding to overwrite or not.


You maybe missed my post a couple of posts before, I said that I'm already parsing combat log ofc via event handler I'm pulling all stats up and calculating damage values  :Big Grin: 
Although I will have to monitor some buffs individually ofc like trinket procs etc and try to time recasting even more.

The table is now ready and done, and I'm currently testing it to see how does it handle many mobs around you. If all goes well in day or 2 I should have working version up with support for all Targets,Mouseovers and Focus. Then I just need to work haunt in since I found out recently haunt is a special case.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinky

@Gabbz: It was purely theoretically meant but I'm glad you're taking it serious!
I'm wondering though, what you mean with the Spell Damage Coefficient as only Spell Power affects the damage of a spell before Mastery, whereas haste reduces the cast time/tick time and Crit the frequency. I'd love to get a better explanation from you, though! (Calculating spell damage coefficients from spell power procs is cake already.)

@nilrem: Very cool. You're doing somewhat the same as I would've done if I were making a table like that. =)

----------


## nilrem2004

I think Gabbz meant Spell Damage in regards to haste/mastery/SP/crit. Maybe he mistyped it  :Big Grin: 

Btw. initial profile is working great, dots are refreshed as we want to, that means boosted dots are refreshed when benefit from pandemic, and normal value dot's are refreshed on pandemic. Also boosted dot's are left to tick almost till the end so we get more MG's on boosted dot's.

And another question just popped out. If we get a proc which empowers our dot's, do we want to break channel of MG to refresh it or no?  :Big Grin: 
My quick thinking says we want to empower them on target ASAP to get them faster and start MG'ing fast to get more from them while waiting for another proc  :Big Grin: 
I'll have to put in in calculator to see what's happening  :Big Grin:

----------


## blaythe

I'd say no, unless it was with DS. Simply because of breaking mid-tick could result in a dps loss.

----------


## nilrem2004

> I'd say no, unless it was with DS. Simply because of breaking mid-tick could result in a dps loss.


Hmm, yeah MG cast is very fast 3.6secs on me, so if we get proc at that time, it will sure last for more than 3.6sec and we can refresh it after MG ends. I think DS will be left as it is now, keeping 100% haunt uptime and refreshing dot's with SB:SS. I think that is still the most beneficial in execute phase.

----------


## Axercis

> I'd say no, unless it was with DS. Simply because of breaking mid-tick could result in a dps loss.


This is true, however is there a PQR function smart enough to interrupt immediately after a tick or would you have to run a function to calculate expected tick duration at current haste value?

----------


## nilrem2004

> This is true, however is there a PQR function smart enough to interrupt immediately after a tick or would you have to run a function to calculate expected tick duration at current haste value?


it can be calculated yes..... I will have to put it on "paper" and see what we get

----------


## Kinky

@nilrem: Preferably, it's a DPS gain if done right but you'll want to cancel it right before the last tick. You're going to have to calculate how many times it's going to tick from start til finish. I used to do that with my SPriest profile back in Cataclysm. For example, if MG ticks 3 times and has a channel time of 3 seconds, it'll tick approx every second, so you'd want to cancel it right after the second or last tick. =)

----------


## nilrem2004

> @nilrem: Preferably, it's a DPS gain if done right but you'll want to cancel it right before the last tick. You're going to have to calculate how many times it's going to tick from start til finish. I used to do that with my SPriest profile back in Cataclysm. For example, if MG ticks 3 times and has a channel time of 3 seconds, it'll tick approx every second, so you'd want to cancel it right after the second or last tick. =)


Of course  :Big Grin:  I did that on MG clip ability which is somewhere in one of my old profiles just have to find it  :Big Grin:  It was clipping MG right after the tick before last one. Can't remember why I abandoned it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Spooch

GRREEAAATT! Profile. Works wonders. +5 rep

----------


## nilrem2004

Thank you for your kind words  :Big Grin:  I hope to make it even better  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gabbz

> I think Gabbz meant Spell Damage in regards to haste/mastery/SP/crit. Maybe he mistyped it


Yes, it is not the Spellpower but rather the cofficient for all of our stats that the dot are benefiting from. Haste is kind of harder since it should only be considered if you hit enough to get more ticks out of it. 

Regarding MG and stopping after ticks, i did something like that where i used the event to get the time of the last tick and then i used to to break it asap after. I think that you can break after any tick.

How are you handling the when to refresh logic? Do you have values that you set or? 
I used something like this

if TargetAgonyTimeLeft < 14 and TargetAgonyLastSpellCofficient + 7000 < CurrentSpellCofficient

And i had a check if all of my proccs was up at the same time then i would refresh before Pandemic took affect(and it Pandemic was bugged in 5.0)
if TargetAgonyTimeLeft < 21 and TargetAgonyLastSpellCofficient + 12000 < CurrentSpellCofficient

The values was just arbitary, i did not calculate it but 7000 was 2-3 proccs at the same time(lightweave, Bloodfury, Trinkets etc)

I did not go further but to really shine we need to check what is the things that could boost our stats and check ICD and Timeleft of temporary buffs.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Yes, it is not the Spellpower but rather the cofficient for all of our stats that the dot are benefiting from. Haste is kind of harder since it should only be considered if you hit enough to get more ticks out of it. 
> 
> Regarding MG and stopping after ticks, i did something like that where i used the event to get the time of the last tick and then i used to to break it asap after. I think that you can break after any tick.
> 
> How are you handling the when to refresh logic? Do you have values that you set or? 
> I used something like this
> 
> if TargetAgonyTimeLeft < 14 and TargetAgonyLastSpellCofficient + 7000 < CurrentSpellCofficient
> 
> ...


Something like that, I'm checking if pandemic is in our favor or not, and if new dot would be stronger then we refresh, Also I refresh when current dot on target is a lot weaker than our new would be regardless of pandemic since it benefits MG and Haunt also to refresh early and spam MG. I'm still testing thresholds for that and I believe I will be able to find a good one so that we won't need proc duration timers especially since we want to have haunt casts also on stronger dots and MG as much as we can till haunt is up. Since most of our procs are INT based (lightweave,Jade Serpent,Darkmoon trinket, Light of Cosmos, Jade Serpent Potion etc..) I found it more beneficial to refresh dot's asap if it's supercharged since most procs last enough to get a second refresh on pandemic threshold and by that getting much more uptime on stronger dots.
What I'm thinking now is when we already got strong dots up, it seems that regarding Corruption and UA it's best to leave them to tick till the end and then put new one up. As for Agony since we would loose stacks not, that should be refreshed near the end to get as much of stronger 10stack ticks as possible but not to loose stacks.
I'm in heavy testing now on values etc. It takes me a lot of time and a lot of logging to see the difference and adjust profile to best combination. To reduce RNG and get smoother non peaked values I conduct each test by doing 100milion damage on a dummy so it takes time  :Big Grin: 
Since I don't want to overcomplicate profile I'm taking in consideration only changes I make that yield more than 300dps increase in average on 5 tries, I think that should be enough  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Good news, everyone! I've fixed the poison slime pipes!  :Big Grin: 
Profile is complete, I have done many many changes and optimizations and now I'm testing it's behavior in different conditions. Sunday will be a raid test, meanwhile some dungeons and LFR. If all works out well it will be out by next reset. The numbers I'm getting now are promising but I'll keep that part for the end.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinkeh

> Good news, everyone! I've fixed the poison slime pipes! 
> Profile is complete, I have done many many changes and optimizations and now I'm testing it's behavior in different conditions. Sunday will be a raid test, meanwhile some dungeons and LFR. If all works out well it will be out by next reset. The numbers I'm getting now are promising but I'll keep that part for the end.




Good news indeed, can't wait to try it out next raid hopefully (tuesday)  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright, way to get us excited ^^

----------


## tigole1

Nilem love your affliction profile., i sent you the donation for donators affliction lock profile check your pm thanks.
a fan

----------


## nilrem2004

After a good night sleep ideas just keep comming. So the next one is like this: if we have a situation that we get high procs and by that our new dot's damage would increase for let's say 20% over the old ones and we got 1 shard available, do we want profile to SB:SS to instantly apply all the higher dot's. My thinking is like this: it saves us 2 GCD's + UA cast time - SB:SS GCD, so 1GCD + UA cast, that is like 2.5 secs. so 2.5 secs vs a shard(possible Haunt). If it's not worth it on 20% higher dot's would there be a value where we'd find it worth to SB:SS? 30%? 40%?
Back to my coffee now....  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

I've quickly modified Haunt usage, now we are using it in a much better way. Haunt will only be casted if no dot will expire for the time Haunt debuff is on target so all dots get full benefit from it now.
Also Haunt is casted only on intellect procs and we are not hoarding 3 shards for DS/BL phase anymore since with theese changes it's a dps loss to hoard shards  :Big Grin:  We are keeping 1 shard available for DS/BL phase or occasional SB:SS on mouseover now.
Next: MG clip and how to break it efficiently  :Big Grin:

----------


## blaythe

Break it up into two modes, one that is more liberal with using shards, like keeps you at minimum 1 shard, and one that keeps you at a higher amount of shards for use on a per-fight basis. I've found that I am manually using shards in the donator version with extra haunts that I can throw around due to good rng. I'm assuming that's what you're trying to implement.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Break it up into two modes, one that is more liberal with using shards, like keeps you at minimum 1 shard, and one that keeps you at a higher amount of shards for use on a per-fight basis. I've found that I am manually using shards in the donator version with extra haunts that I can throw around due to good rng. I'm assuming that's what you're trying to implement.


Yes that is what I already implemented, Haunt only on high procs to get most of it. I have one other idea that should make it even better but I must finish what I started now then move to it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinkeh

Grats on contributor Nilrem!  :Big Grin:

----------


## royoneal213

Congratulations indeed!

----------


## freaki

well done on contributor nilrem

----------


## nilrem2004

Thank you all.
I did a raid yesterday, it was very good but I spotted some flaws in new profile so it may be a little delayed (thought I can get it up by tuesday), so it might take me a day more. But hey that's why testing is for :P

----------


## Ninjaderp

Gz to contributor! And looking forward to seeing the update like everybody else is.

----------


## Pzy

congrats to contributor status, nilrem^^

and also looking forward to the coming changes in the profile

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

I notice that when my trinket, Essence of Terror procs, it's not trigger-happy about reapplying dots. It gives an enormous 6121 haste for 20 seconds. Essence of Terror - Item - World of Warcraft

Is haste looked at or is it just SP?

----------


## Kinkeh

> I notice that when my trinket, Essence of Terror procs, it's not trigger-happy about reapplying dots. It gives an enormous 6121 haste for 20 seconds. Essence of Terror - Item - World of Warcraft
> 
> Is haste looked at or is it just SP?


He hasn't released the dynamic update thing yet. That's in the next update.

----------


## nilrem2004

Yeah, patience, should be up tomorrow just need some more testing and it's done  :Big Grin:  Then you will get better dot updating based on all combat ratings  :Big Grin:

----------


## tigole1

by the way nilem with the fire mages nerfed too much you sure you want to waste resources on running fire mage what about frost mages  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tekret

I've noticed my voidwalker is not getting summoned anymore if I don't have Grim. of Sacrifice up. Has something changed?

----------


## Axercis

I think Nilrem removed the autosummon/sac logic because some folks were complaining that on Garalon, pets get the leg buff now, and can up DPS. I may feel differently on heroic Garalon, but on normal mode he's such a joke, I prefer having the autosummon/sac. Gets me back in the fight after a combat rez super quick.  :Smile:

----------


## nilrem2004

> I think Nilrem removed the autosummon/sac logic because some folks were complaining that on Garalon, pets get the leg buff now, and can up DPS. I may feel differently on heroic Garalon, but on normal mode he's such a joke, I prefer having the autosummon/sac. Gets me back in the fight after a combat rez super quick.


I don't die on bosses, I mean how can you with imba self healing and over 500k HP ?  :Big Grin: 
Yes auto summon is being removed so everyone can use their pet/grimoire of choice, it's easyer  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chinaboy

Excited!!
Btw will it calculate SP etc on focus target too?

----------


## 808

I'm reading forum posts on how to play affliction on will of the emperor and I read some saying to use a demon instead of saccing a pet. The use of a fel imp (Grimoire of Supremacy) and also using a Glyph of Demon Training is what some are saying to do. Does your profile allow the use of these? How do you (or anyone else using this profile) play on Will of the Emperor? I was trying to mouseover mobs and holding down the modifier to Soul Burn Soul Swap as much as I can but I was still allowing dots to fall off on some of the adds. Any tips or recommendations on how to use the profile on that fight would be appreciated =)

Thanks for the AMAZING work Nilrem, keep up the great work!

808

----------


## nilrem2004

> Excited!!
> Btw will it calculate SP etc on focus target too?


It calculates it for all targets that you dotted, so it doesent matter if it's a target, mouseover or focus :P

----------


## nilrem2004

> I'm reading forum posts on how to play affliction on will of the emperor and I read some saying to use a demon instead of saccing a pet. The use of a fel imp (Grimoire of Supremacy) and also using a Glyph of Demon Training is what some are saying to do. Does your profile allow the use of these? How do you (or anyone else using this profile) play on Will of the Emperor? I was trying to mouseover mobs and holding down the modifier to Soul Burn Soul Swap as much as I can but I was still allowing dots to fall off on some of the adds. Any tips or recommendations on how to use the profile on that fight would be appreciated =)
> 
> Thanks for the AMAZING work Nilrem, keep up the great work!
> 
> 808


Yes you can use any pet and grimoire you like since newest update profile doesn't force the usage of GoSac. Regarding emperor fight I'm basically keeping 1 boss on focus, 1 on main target and mouseovering adds with soulswapping on strength. Gives me plenty of shards proc and good haunt uptime on boss.

----------


## 808

> Yes you can use any pet and grimoire you like since newest update profile doesn't force the usage of GoSac. Regarding emperor fight I'm basically keeping 1 boss on focus, 1 on main target and mouseovering adds with soulswapping on strength. Gives me plenty of shards proc and good haunt uptime on boss.


Do you personally stay with Grimoire of Sac or do you switch talents for this fight?

Thank you for quick reply and again, thank you for the awesome work you do,
808

----------


## blaythe

I can't wait for this profile!

----------


## nilrem2004

> Do you personally stay with Grimoire of Sac or do you switch talents for this fight?
> 
> Thank you for quick reply and again, thank you for the awesome work you do,
> 808


I use GoSac on all fights atm  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok, the long awaited update is here. I'll post all changes in trade section post in couple of minutes.

----------


## blaythe

I'm running into an issue, it doesn't actually attack anything.


1/2/1/2/3/2 talent tree, ilvl 484

----------


## nilrem2004

hmmm lemme check

Edit: downloaded profile, put in new folder, run pqr updater, put profile in warlock folder, put data file in data folder, started wow, started pqr, everything works fine, tried KJ's cunning and Archimonde, working....

----------


## blaythe

The initial data checks are coming up fine, but, once engaged it just stands there, i think i've seen it attempt to attack 1 time, with UA.


Yeah, it will haunt, then stand there.



After turning on Debug, its hanging on corruption

----------


## nilrem2004

can you describe more? target? spec? anything?

----------


## pyschoshuriken

Same for me, where you in Terrace? it seems to be working fine on a Training Dummy, but in the instance.
.
My spec: http://www.wowhead.com/talent#o!j]|bkaMaz 485 ilvl Affliction ofc 

Didn't work on 3rd of 4th boss in Terrace. But works fine on a dummy.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Sweet! Now I finally have to get finished with the damn laundry so I might have some time to test it out in our HoF-raid tonight ^^

----------


## blaythe

Was in LFR, MSV, I tried it on Elegon and Spirit kings, neither which, no dice.

----------


## blaythe

Gonna turn off all my addons to see if that fixes anything

----------


## nilrem2004

What about first and second boss?

----------


## pyschoshuriken

hadn't tried it on them, i noticed your new update mid fight on the 2nd boss lol. I'm current in q for LFR HoF so i'll update then XD

----------


## nilrem2004

I'm in queue now for terrace to see what's up.... I did all MSV today, and HoF yesterday.... dunno what happened meanwhile... we'll see soon.

----------


## nilrem2004

FOUND IT, stupid fast typing. missed some stuff while typing  :Big Grin: 
re download pls  :Big Grin: 

and report fast if it works now  :Big Grin:

----------


## blaythe

> FOUND IT, stupid fast typing. missed some stuff while typing 
> re download pls 
> 
> and report fast if it works now



Redownloaded, gonna check now.

----------


## pyschoshuriken

Redownloaded as well, Getting ready to try it on Winged Lord

Edit : Seems all ok here so far thanks Nilrem XD

----------


## nilrem2004

awaiting patiently for report  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: Thank you for reporting so fast.

@Everyone, profile was heavy tested in LFR and normal HoF and TeS (cleared MV before beta version of profile was out but think all should be fine)
so report me your findings, DPS scores with gear ilevel and if you got set bonuses and which ones. All data you can give me now to make it even better, bugreports with details like which boss, conditions, etc..etc....

Let's make it rock the World Of LockCraft :P

----------


## blaythe

I ranked top 75 last week on Stone Guard 10n @ 483 ilvl, this week, I hope to push even further.

----------


## nilrem2004

> I ranked top 75 last week on Stone Guard 10n @ 483 ilvl, this week, I hope to push even further.


All working fine now blaythe?

----------


## blaythe

I've had a few instances of it just stopping attacking, but not enough to write it off as a problem. One thing I was thinking about though was, with more of our DoTs being updated more dynamically, wouldn't this make the hitcap more valuable? With how much its using haunt/refreshing, I feel that I should get closer to the hit cap to save wasted GCDs


Actually, its stopped casting after proc'ing Misery+Flashfrozen

----------


## nilrem2004

Yes exactly, with this profile you can't rely any more on simulationcraft since they are not simming dynamic dot refreshing. I recommend 15% hit for this since wasting a GCD can cause your dot not to be refreshed in proper time. 
Tell me more on when it stopped? where were you? your target? focus? mouseover?, was it on bloodlust? did you have KJ's cunnig or archimonde?

----------


## blaythe

KJC, it happened on both Sha and on the dummy. No mouseover on dummy, no mouseover on sha, no focus either.

Has now also stopped in my scenario, under same conditions.

----------


## nilrem2004

ok for now avoid KJC, I'll test that tomorrow morning in LFR and see what's happening, maybe I missed something. Tho KJC won't be of much benefit against GoSac also since profile is always trying to maximize MG casting especially since Haunt is now modified in a way it won't cast Haunt unless you can get full 8 seconds of duration with all dot's up and by that it's casting MG so you benefit more from GoSac. I'll do testings on that tomorrow morning since here is 01:00 and I gotta get some sleep  :Big Grin: 
Post your findings so I can check them tomorrow morning  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright then Im speccing out of Kentucky Jolly Chicken and into AV ^^ Gonna sleep soon as well, damn late night laundry.

----------


## blaythe

Well, I found the reason for the lockups, It was Flashfrozen Resin Globule. I don't know why, but its freezing up the bot when its used, so for now, I'm gonna replace it with the Brewfest trinket and see how it goes.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah somehow it freezes on activating Flashfrozen Resin Globule for me too testing it on dummy, other than that I can already see the improvements! Great job!

----------


## Kinkeh

Hey nil, you forgot cast code for dark soul! there's no cast code or spell id. ;P

Doing a couple bosses and will report when I'm done.

----------


## nilrem2004

darksoul? lulwut? I just woke up damn I was tired. Checking it now....  :Big Grin: 

Kink....you're tired... there is code in Ability, I'm casting it with CastSpellByName just above trinkets.  :Big Grin: 

Checking on flashfrozen thingy now....

Edit: GOOD NEWS EVERYONE, I fixed the poison slime pipes. The slime is flowing again.
uhm....erm....that's professional deformation from ICC times....  :Big Grin: 

oh yes, I fixed issue with Flashfrozen Trinket  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Queued in LFR to check up on Kentucky Jolly Chicken  :Big Grin: 

Edit: all seems fine, did TeS and HoF  :Big Grin:

----------


## blaythe

Did LFR last night with the new profile + trinket fixes, I absolutely love it. Doing almost 15% of the damage on elegon @ 124k, kings @ 86k, Will @91k. Running reg tonight and we'll see how it performs.

ilvl 485, kjc.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Just messing around in SW waiting for LFR-queue and noticed it doesnt dot the non-bosslevel target dummy. Is that inteded or did I find this amazing bug? (:

----------


## Kinkeh

> Just messing around in SW waiting for LFR-queue and noticed it doesnt dot the non-bosslevel target dummy. Is that inteded or did I find this amazing bug? (:


It stops dotting on targets under 120000 health(so when you switch to a low health target, you can just drain soul and get shards back), so it won't be dotting the non-boss target that has 1 HP. Didn't know that either.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Aha I see, thats just working as intended then ^^

----------


## Captncrunch

I don't know whats up, it seems my dps has fallen dramatically with this last update  :Frown:

----------


## snowhawk

Reinstalled PQR during raid tonight and had some very weird behavior with the latest profile that was locking out my keyboard. Reverting back to an older profile and this isnt happening after about an hour on the dummies. I'll try to get some time to go into LFR or maybe on a few heroic attempts tomorrow to see if its an ability that is causing it.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Did LFR last night with the new profile + trinket fixes, I absolutely love it. Doing almost 15% of the damage on elegon @ 124k, kings @ 86k, Will @91k. Running reg tonight and we'll see how it performs.
> 
> ilvl 485, kjc.


nice to hear that  :Big Grin: 




> It stops dotting on targets under 120000 health(so when you switch to a low health target, you can just drain soul and get shards back), so it won't be dotting the non-boss target that has 1 HP. Didn't know that either.


Yeah, what Kink said.  :Big Grin: 




> I don't know whats up, it seems my dps has fallen dramatically with this last update


Give me some more info please  :Big Grin:  Stats,gear,situation,boss,etc...etc..




> Reinstalled PQR during raid tonight and had some very weird behavior with the latest profile that was locking out my keyboard. Reverting back to an older profile and this isnt happening after about an hour on the dummies. I'll try to get some time to go into LFR or maybe on a few heroic attempts tomorrow to see if its an ability that is causing it.


Same as above, need more info about that  :Big Grin:

----------


## blaythe

Finished out MSV, 2 bosses of HoF. 485 ilvl, kjc, no problems at all on this profile. heroic stone guard ended up on tile duty ended at 103k, feng reg @ 97k, Gara @ 87k, Spirit Kings @ 83k, elegon @ 143k, Will @ 92k. HoF : Vizier @ 85k, Blade Lord @ 67k


All in all, I am very pleased.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Finished out MSV, 2 bosses of HoF. 485 ilvl, kjc, no problems at all on this profile. heroic stone guard ended up on tile duty ended at 103k, feng reg @ 97k, Gara @ 87k, Spirit Kings @ 83k, elegon @ 143k, Will @ 92k. HoF : Vizier @ 85k, Blade Lord @ 67k
> 
> 
> All in all, I am very pleased.


Thank you very much for feedback, that is exactly what I need, ilevel, boss and dps, with this I can now compare and see where we stand.

----------


## tigole1

hey nilem can you check the Left shift for sb: ss on target doesnt seem to cast. i had it pushed down.

----------


## tigole1

o wait nvm haha i made some error  :Stick Out Tongue:  awesome profile

----------


## nilrem2004

Meanwhile I fixed some bugs and uploaded  :Big Grin: 
Someone mentioned smthn bout not casting SB:SS on mouseover when using Grimoire of Service.....fixed  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chinaboy

Profile stopped 2 times at spirit kings HC just now. Gonna use the old profile for now just in case.

----------


## Tekret

> Profile stopped 2 times at spirit kings HC just now. Gonna use the old profile for now just in case.


I used the rotation last night on Heroic spirit kings and had no issues.

Were the pauses you experienced when one of the following abilities were up on the boss?:

Shield of Darkness
Sleight of Hand
Impervious Shield

The rotation accounts for those and will pause when they are up. One thing I'd like to see though is the rotation recognize when Subetai has Sleight of Hand up and is stunned. It's ok to attack the Subetai with Slight of hand up when he is stunned, so it would be great to see the rotation pick that up and start attacking him. At the moment it pauses for the duration.

----------


## nilrem2004

> I used the rotation last night on Heroic spirit kings and had no issues.
> 
> Were the pauses you experienced when one of the following abilities were up on the boss?:
> 
> Shield of Darkness
> Sleight of Hand
> Impervious Shield
> 
> The rotation accounts for those and will pause when they are up. One thing I'd like to see though is the rotation recognize when Subetai has Sleight of Hand up and is stunned. It's ok to attack the Subetai with Slight of hand up when he is stunned, so it would be great to see the rotation pick that up and start attacking him. At the moment it pauses for the duration.


I'll see what I can do, only problem is that I can't test it since haven't been on Spirit kings HC yet.

@Chinaboy profile must stop on those 3 things Tekret said otherwise you'd be in a big of a problem :P

----------


## Chinaboy

No it was at start after profile popped CD then just stand there do nothing.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> No it was at start after profile popped CD then just stand there do nothing.


Are you using the most recent version? Because the one he released two days ago had a bug in it that made Flashfrozen Resin-trinket freeze up the rotation.

----------


## Captncrunch

Whatever was going on with my dps is fixed. I love using your profile for brawler guild, but the rotation stops on one of the mobs adds that sits on his shoulder..I think his name is Smash Hoofstomp.

----------


## Chinaboy

> Are you using the most recent version? Because the one he released two days ago had a bug in it that made Flashfrozen Resin-trinket freeze up the rotation.


Yes DL after this post and my trinkets and elegon normal and dmf trinket
nilrem2004
Meanwhile I fixed some bugs and uploaded 
Someone mentioned smthn bout not casting SB:SS on mouseover when using Grimoire of Service.....fixed

----------


## nilrem2004

> Whatever was going on with my dps is fixed. I love using your profile for brawler guild, but the rotation stops on one of the mobs adds that sits on his shoulder..I think his name is Smash Hoofstomp.


I'll check it out, ty for info  :Big Grin: 




> Yes DL after this post and my trinkets and elegon normal and dmf trinket
> nilrem2004
> Meanwhile I fixed some bugs and uploaded 
> Someone mentioned smthn bout not casting SB:SS on mouseover when using Grimoire of Service.....fixed


Did it happen just once or is it happening all time? Can you tell me at start what part did rotation do and how you started. So like rotation did CoE? then Haunt? then SBSS? then stopped?, was there Bloodlust on start? those things help me to figure out where is the error  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chinaboy

> I'll check it out, ty for info 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it happen just once or is it happening all time? Can you tell me at start what part did rotation do and how you started. So like rotation did CoE? then Haunt? then SBSS? then stopped?, was there Bloodlust on start? those things help me to figure out where is the error


It happened 2 time in 10 pulls. I prepotted then i casted CoE manually and hold CLTR for dps CD and it casted Haunt then all dots then followed by SB:SS. And raid used BL too. Will try to remember where it stops next time i'm there had to switch to manual dotting so didn't really have time to check.

----------


## nilrem2004

You can try Smash Hoofstomp again, I think I fixed it.

Also was thinking of how to minimize crippling ourselves with KJC since I like to move freely  :Big Grin: 
Will test now Burning rush and try to automate it with KJC if specced into it.

----------


## nilrem2004

I created the burning rush ability but I'm wondering on when to use it, do we want it all the time when available or only when specced in KJC? Bare in mind that in order to activate BR I have to break channel. Currently I put it to use when HP is above 85% and shut it down on stop moving or HP below 75%.
Need suggestions on this before I put it in profile.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Using it on that hp-percentage sounds fine! Great idea also ^^

----------


## Kinkeh

> I created the burning rush ability but I'm wondering on when to use it, do we want it all the time when available or only when specced in KJC? Bare in mind that in order to activate BR I have to break channel. Currently I put it to use when HP is above 85% and shut it down on stop moving or HP below 75%.
> Need suggestions on this before I put it in profile.


Definitely only use it if we are moving and maybe have it check for certain debuffs as a trial and see how it works? I.e. Wildfire Spark, Pheromones, Storm Unleashed (Blade lord damage tick, second phase..obviously have a health check though), Fixate (Shek'zeer's second phase for when the windblades focus you). That's all I can think of for now.

I see you having to set the moving check a little longer since it is on the GCD, will be sort of weird to work out.

----------


## nilrem2004

Thx for advices, I'll leave it for my personal profile I use for progress and see how it works and try find a good way to use it effectively. Gcd is caused only on start when you use it, when you turn it off it doesn't cause GCD. To make it almost instant I had to use 0.1 moving factor and interrupt cast, since if KJC and if you start channeling it wouldn't break it untill channel ends  :Big Grin:  that is like a death sentence :P
Basically what I'm trying to find is the best way to use it with KJC talent but without using KJC spell, since after you use it you're on CD and you can't benefit on moving. This way we could use KJC talent and move all time and even faster than before  :Big Grin:

----------


## laz45

What talents are you guys using or it really depends on play style?

----------


## Tekret

On Heroic Will of the Emperor the new profile was not attacking any of the ads. I ended up going back to the old masterdotter version and it worked fine

----------


## nilrem2004

> On Heroic Will of the Emperor the new profile was not attacking any of the ads. I ended up going back to the old masterdotter version and it worked fine


Huh, I'll go check what might be the problem, can you post me more info meanwhile, like are adds names the same as in normal? did profile attack boss?
And by adds do you mean "Titan Spark" ?

Edit: I made some changes, try if it will work now

----------


## twizt3dkitty

When i try to run the rotation by using alt+x it tells me <PQR Error> PQR_Nilrem_DATA.lua is missing. Rotation has been stopped. I can clearly see this file is included, it looks like the xml file is checking if it is loaded but not actually loading it, Ive never used PQR before and just started reading up on it, can anyone point me in the right direction?


*edit* redownloaded, re installed, seems to work fine.

----------


## twizt3dkitty

one more question, does this not work in instances, i hit up a raid target in org and cast a coe and the bot took over and did well, but i just in a random instance, and the bot doesnt seem to do anything.


**edit**
ya im totally confused, no idea what im doing wrong, i hit a training dummy in org and the bot acts well, i go in an instance or lfr, it loads but never attacks no matter what i do. Anyone with ideas?

----------


## Tekret

Master Snowdrift in the shadow pan heroic dungeon is not getting attacked using yesterdays version. not sure if you've updated to fix this.

----------


## nilrem2004

> one more question, does this not work in instances, i hit up a raid target in org and cast a coe and the bot took over and did well, but i just in a random instance, and the bot doesnt seem to do anything.
> 
> 
> **edit**
> ya im totally confused, no idea what im doing wrong, i hit a training dummy in org and the bot acts well, i go in an instance or lfr, it loads but never attacks no matter what i do. Anyone with ideas?


Hmm, will check.




> Master Snowdrift in the shadow pan heroic dungeon is not getting attacked using yesterdays version. not sure if you've updated to fix this.


Same as above..checking  :Big Grin: 

Edit: Master Snowdrift should be fixed now he just has too many GUID's  :Big Grin:

----------


## twizt3dkitty

the link in your profile is to a file 15days old just fyi.

----------


## nilrem2004

> one more question, does this not work in instances, i hit up a raid target in org and cast a coe and the bot took over and did well, but i just in a random instance, and the bot doesnt seem to do anything.
> 
> 
> **edit**
> ya im totally confused, no idea what im doing wrong, i hit a training dummy in org and the bot acts well, i go in an instance or lfr, it loads but never attacks no matter what i do. Anyone with ideas?


I have downloaded PQR, installed it to a separate folder, downloded profile, put it in profiles and data file in data, I have run wow, pqr, queued for a dungeon and LFR, while waiting on queue I tested on dummies it worked fine. Then I cleared Mogushan Palace dungeon HC, and LFR TeS, it worked fine in both of them. So I have no idea about your problem.




> the link in your profile is to a file 15days old just fyi.


Dunno what that should mean...but ok, I know the file is 15 days old. When I have something to update in it I will and then it will start from 0 again  :Big Grin: 

Edit: There, now it says "1 minute ago"  :Big Grin:

----------


## twizt3dkitty

> I have downloaded PQR, installed it to a separate folder, downloded profile, put it in profiles and data file in data, I have run wow, pqr, queued for a dungeon and LFR, while waiting on queue I tested on dummies it worked fine. Then I cleared Mogushan Palace dungeon HC, and LFR TeS, it worked fine in both of them. So I have no idea about your problem.
> 
> Dunno what that should mean...but ok, I know the file is 15 days old. When I have something to update in it I will and then it will start from 0 again 
> 
> Edit: There, now it says "1 minute ago"


I think I got it figured out, it had to do with taintlogging, i disabled that and all is running well now. As for the 15day thing, the only reason I said that was because I thought there was talk of a file being released yesterday, and well yesterday isnt 15days ago. I was confused where the updated version was coming from. I am very new to all of this, but learning as quickly as I can, not trying to offend or insult anyone  :Smile:  Great work btw. My only other question is what do you recommend as the best course for aoe damage. This rules with single target, but ive just been disabling it and basically doing trash and such on my own.

----------


## Phishstick

Anything new in the public edition? or just trolling :P

----------


## nilrem2004

> Anything new in the public edition? or just trolling :P


I so trolled that, tho I put in new data file just in case I changed something significantly, kill me if I could remember anymore  :Big Grin: 




> I think I got it figured out, it had to do with taintlogging, i disabled that and all is running well now. As for the 15day thing, the only reason I said that was because I thought there was talk of a file being released yesterday, and well yesterday isnt 15days ago. I was confused where the updated version was coming from. I am very new to all of this, but learning as quickly as I can, not trying to offend or insult anyone  Great work btw. My only other question is what do you recommend as the best course for aoe damage. This rules with single target, but ive just been disabling it and basically doing trash and such on my own.


hmmm, never had to disable taint logging, did you try running PQR as administrator?
As for AoE, if you got more than 4-5 targets use right CTRL to cast SB:SoC and then rotate targets and spam SoC with right Shift. If less targets than you mouseover dot or SB:SS them with left shift and maintain dot's. Tho with affliction don't hope on some extreme AoE damage unless you got 6+ targets then SB:SoC + SoC and Haunting rules  :Big Grin: 
Updates mentioned before were for version in trade section  :Big Grin:

----------


## Axercis

> I created the burning rush ability but I'm wondering on when to use it, do we want it all the time when available or only when specced in KJC? Bare in mind that in order to activate BR I have to break channel. Currently I put it to use when HP is above 85% and shut it down on stop moving or HP below 75%.
> Need suggestions on this before I put it in profile.


A good time to autoactivate Burning Rush would be during Blade Tempest on HC Blade Lord. Some warlocks use teleport for this as well, so maybe "If <target> casts Blade Tempest, first attempt teleport/then Burning Rush? Just an idea.

If you have not done this encounter yet, it's just the reverse of Lei-Shi's "Get Away" ability, only if you get sucked into the center, you die.

----------


## twizt3dkitty

Im still having issues with this, not sure if its the profile or PQR itself, but during a second attempt on elegon, as soon as i hit my prepot, i got some sorta error in swatter barking about protected lua and the bot wouldnt start running again. The first attempt I actually missed the prepot with out pull and it worked just fine. I cant figure it out, whenever swatter throws an error the bot stops. Idk if its my ui, or what, but it doesnt make alot of sense, other ppl said they have seen this since 5.1 when blizz changed what can be done in combat, but just ignore the errors and all is well. theres gotta be more to this.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Im still having issues with this, not sure if its the profile or PQR itself, but during a second attempt on elegon, as soon as i hit my prepot, i got some sorta error in swatter barking about protected lua and the bot wouldnt start running again. The first attempt I actually missed the prepot with out pull and it worked just fine. I cant figure it out, whenever swatter throws an error the bot stops. Idk if its my ui, or what, but it doesnt make alot of sense, other ppl said they have seen this since 5.1 when blizz changed what can be done in combat, but just ignore the errors and all is well. theres gotta be more to this.


I experienced 2 LUA errors(didn't document them) on pull that a /reload fixed on heroic elegon today, wasn't that big of a deal since a reload fixed it.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Im still having issues with this, not sure if its the profile or PQR itself, but during a second attempt on elegon, as soon as i hit my prepot, i got some sorta error in swatter barking about protected lua and the bot wouldnt start running again. The first attempt I actually missed the prepot with out pull and it worked just fine. I cant figure it out, whenever swatter throws an error the bot stops. Idk if its my ui, or what, but it doesnt make alot of sense, other ppl said they have seen this since 5.1 when blizz changed what can be done in combat, but just ignore the errors and all is well. theres gotta be more to this.


I'm not getting any LUA errors at all. Remove swatter and try then, I don't have swatter installed nor I get the point of having it except the additional spam it causes. I do get LUA errors sometimes but they refeer to Blizzard Create Frame something from their own addon. I did all the fights with all profiles so try removing some of your addons and try then.

----------


## twizt3dkitty

do any of u use a custom ui?

----------


## Ninjaderp

I use Blizzards Default UI, but stole the positioning of things from Methods lock Sparkuggz

----------


## nilrem2004

I use SuF for unit frames, and rest of "standard addons, Bartender, PhoenixStyle,Recount,Omen,DBM,TidyPlates,DrainSouler,TipTac,SexyMap and some of my personal stuff for monitoring profile,dot's etc....

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hey Nilrem, Askmrrobot adviced me to reforge to around 12% hit and go mastery>haste before that. Will it work well with the profile in its current state or do you recommend more hit than that?

Here is some data: http://armoryx.com/id.php?id=18316

Itemlevel - 483 (no setbonuses)

Haste - 4866 (11.45%)
Hit - 3979 (11.70%)
Crit - 1690 (10.20%)
Mastery - 6314 (57.42%)

Major glyphs:
Soul Shards
Siphon Life
Soul Swap

Talents: 
Soul Leech
Mortal Coil
Dark Bargain
Burning Rush
Grimoire of Sacrifice
Kil'jaeden's Cunning

Let it stand at the dummy to 32mil damage and ended up around 48.2k-48.6k

----------


## Kinkeh

> Hey Nilrem, Askmrrobot adviced me to reforge to around 12% hit and go mastery>haste before that. Will it work well with the profile in its current state or do you recommend more hit than that?


With his profile it's recommend you go for hit cap. You also need to be hitting a haste breakpoint aka, 4717, 4198 or 6637. Whichever is easier to hit, after 485ish ilvl should also be gemming for all mastery, see this armory for an example:
Evrelia @ Tarren Mill - Community - World of Warcraft

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright, I updated my post a little, may be easier to give me inputs now but Im checking out that armory at the moment.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Allright, I updated my post a little, may be easier to give me inputs now but Im checking out that armory at the moment.


I'd start gemming for mastery in your gear, then go for 4717 haste and close to hit cap (14+%)

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright thanks for the advice, I'll do some more testing and come back with the results!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Wow... that gave a 2k DPS-increase  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Glad to hear. And yes since it's crucial now that you don't miss and spellcasts due to dynamic refreshing you should be hit capped and past 485ish gem mastery or combinations int/mastery hit/mastery depending on sockets and bonuses you get  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phishstick

> Glad to hear. And yes since it's crucial now that you don't miss and spellcasts due to dynamic refreshing you should be hit capped and past 485ish gem mastery or combinations int/mastery hit/mastery depending on sockets and bonuses you get


I found myself sitting at dummys for 20 min runs with dif gear, heroic vs tier and hit cap versus no hit cap and my result was Tier>heroic Nohitcap>hitcap the difference from hit cap and no hit cap was about 3 to 4 k mind you not a huge difference but consistently better for me

having said that i only have the public edition and i suspect pro version is much better since it was rewritten recently

----------


## nilrem2004

yes public doesn't have dynamic dot updating and has totally different Haunt usage. Difference is huge. While public will get you through LFR and even some normal raids with more than decent DPS (nobody will complain it's low) since it is based on Simulationcraft, only advanced will give you top performance needed for progress and heroic bosses.
Simulation craft doesn't always account for everything and in this case to put dynamic dot refreshing in simcraft would be maybe too much and would be worth only for simming since human mind cannot calculate combat ratings so fast as computer can. That is why things change when we go beyond simcraft who uses "basic" rotation which is possible by ordinary human  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tekret

I ran into the following issues tonight:

Elegon Heroic: Doomguard summoned when Energy Charges's are taken to 20%
Garalon Heroic: Doomguard summoned when Leg taken below 20%
Wind Lord Mel'jarak Heroic: Not casting on Wind Lord Mel'jarak, or any adds.

So far the other encounters are working great! Thank you.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah Tekret thanks for reminding me, he summoned Doomguard on Energy Charges reaching 20% last time I ran MSV as well. I forgot that.

Got 2p-bonus yesterday (thanks again Sha!) so I currently have these stats now:

http://www.maskedarmory.com/anonymou...es-110026.html
484ilvl equipped 2p-bonus
Haste - 5405, 12.72%
Hit - 4628, 14.08%
Crit - 1243, 9.42%
Mastery 5872, 55.14%

Sitting at boss-dummys for 29million damage 1 targetted one focused and being around 59k most of the time! Cant wait for raid-time tonight, our other lock has these stats and are most of the time over me by a margin in DPS:

http://www.maskedarmory.com/anonymou...es-110027.html
485ilvl equipped 4p-bonus
Haste - 4684, 11.02%
Hit - 5089, 14.97%
Crit - 1509, 9.78%
Mastery - 7359, 62.82%

----------


## Apocalypse59

I've been running with 13% hit rating and prioritizing mastery otherwise, while still hitting the haste breakpoint.

It's interesting you mention the dynamic dot updating Nilrem.
From what I can tell it's still doing fine keeping up everything even with misses.
Maybe that's just from my untrained eye though.
I haven't simcrafted the results with hit cap vs non hit cap.
But since you're saying the difference between them is pretty vast running your basic profile I think I'll try hit capping and see how things go.

----------


## nilrem2004

> I ran into the following issues tonight:
> 
> Elegon Heroic: Doomguard summoned when Energy Charges's are taken to 20%
> Garalon Heroic: Doomguard summoned when Leg taken below 20%
> Wind Lord Mel'jarak Heroic: Not casting on Wind Lord Mel'jarak, or any adds.
> 
> So far the other encounters are working great! Thank you.


Changing doomguard as we speak......




> I've been running with 13% hit rating and prioritizing mastery otherwise, while still hitting the haste breakpoint.
> 
> It's interesting you mention the dynamic dot updating Nilrem.
> From what I can tell it's still doing fine keeping up everything even with misses.
> Maybe that's just from my untrained eye though.
> I haven't simcrafted the results with hit cap vs non hit cap.
> But since you're saying the difference between them is pretty vast running your basic profile I think I'll try hit capping and see how things go.


Public profile is based on Simcraft therefore Hit is less important than mastery since simcraft doesn't update dot's dynamically. Dynamic dot updating is in exclusive version only  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Doomguard problem solved. 
Regarding Wind lord heroic can you give me more details? Are you in charge for SPEAR? did you have a target in focus?

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Public profile is based on Simcraft therefore Hit is less important than mastery since simcraft doesn't update dot's dynamically. Dynamic dot updating is in exclusive version only


Can you explain the difference between dynamic dot updating vs non dynamic?
I'm starting heroic progression soon and need to upgrade to exclusive if it's that significant of a difference.

----------


## Tekret

> Doomguard problem solved. 
> Regarding Wind lord heroic can you give me more details? Are you in charge for SPEAR? did you have a target in focus?


No focus target, and I'm not in charge of a spear. Nothing I targeted was being attacked. I ended up going to the old multidot version and it worked fine.

----------


## Tekret

I seem to be having pausing issues.. is it possible the new shock-charger medallion trinket is giving the profile issues?

----------


## nilrem2004

Maybe, try without it and see if it works, let me know since I don't have trinket and I can't test it.

----------


## novicane

leveling my lock now and interested in this profile once i hit 90. I'm new to Affliction--

I know the shadow priest profile is nice in that i can simply just mouse over something and it will handle the power word dot for me. I noticed in this profile i would have to press shift or just tab around? Not sure how this profile handles DoTs on other targets outside of your main target.

----------


## Ninjaderp

novicane, EVERYTHING the profiles does says in the first post.  :Big Grin:

----------


## novicane

> novicane, EVERYTHING the profiles does says in the first post.


you're right - im retarded. 

- DoT's on mouseover with prio on maintaining DoT's on target

----------


## Kinkeh

5.2 Patch notes:
-- Go sac nerfed by 5%.
-- Glyph of Soul Shards removed. (Welcome back 3 shards, or baseline 4 shards?...hopefully not 3 shards baseline :\)

Obviously more to come but it's not looking promosing...  :Frown:

----------


## snowhawk

> 5.2 Patch notes:
> -- Go sac nerfed by 5%.
> -- Glyph of Soul Shards removed. (Welcome back 3 shards, or baseline 4 shards?...hopefully not 3 shards baseline :\)
> 
> Obviously more to come but it's not looking promosing...


From the 5.2 blue post
Glyph of Burning Embers has been removed, and its effects are now baseline for Destruction Warlocks.
Glyph of Soul Shards has been removed, and its effects are now baseline for Affliction Warlocks.

----------


## nilrem2004

Yes now we have 4 shards as standard, and that 5% nerf on GoSac in regards on how much damage GoSaC boosts us isn't that much. I ran some sims on my lock with 4 set bonus and 495 ilevel and it is more like 1-2% overall damage nerf. So it won't change anything for us really apart from freeing 1 glyph slot. So we can fill it with healthstone glyph or Soulstone maybe  :Big Grin: 

Edit: but removing KJ spell should cripple KJ a bit since you don't have a spell to cast on situations where you need to move fast. This needs to be checked since if it's true it will be a nerf to KJ.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Yes now we have 4 shards as standard, and that 5% nerf on GoSac in regards on how much damage GoSaC boosts us isn't that much. I ran some sims on my lock with 4 set bonus and 495 ilevel and it is more like 1-2% overall damage nerf. So it won't change anything for us really apart from freeing 1 glyph slot. So we can fill it with healthstone glyph or Soulstone maybe 
> 
> Edit: but removing KJ spell should cripple KJ a bit since you don't have a spell to cast on situations where you need to move fast. This needs to be checked since if it's true it will be a nerf to KJ.


So long as we're not forced into using pets again I'll be happy  :Big Grin: . KJ thing not so worried about.

----------


## swijaya

nilrem how do u use the profile for wind lord, when u have to do spear

----------


## nilrem2004

I hope we won't gonna have to use pet's again. I like this "mage style" we're into now :P

btw: I'm looking into the profile more deeply for some strange bugs. Got it to hang today in LFR when clearing trash before Protectors. I started profilr while grp was already clearing....can't get why...

----------


## snowhawk

> Yes now we have 4 shards as standard, and that 5% nerf on GoSac in regards on how much damage GoSaC boosts us isn't that much. I ran some sims on my lock with 4 set bonus and 495 ilevel and it is more like 1-2% overall damage nerf. So it won't change anything for us really apart from freeing 1 glyph slot. So we can fill it with healthstone glyph or Soulstone maybe 
> 
> Edit: but removing KJ spell should cripple KJ a bit since you don't have a spell to cast on situations where you need to move fast. This needs to be checked since if it's true it will be a nerf to KJ.


The GoSac nerf was only the first adjustment to it. I'd expect it to drop another 10% to make it competitive with pets. As for KJ, the change is fine. It just means that you just can't mindlessly cast while moving. Profiles that support KJC just need to have added functionality that doesn't channel/hard cast during movement.

----------


## nilrem2004

> The GoSac nerf was only the first adjustment to it. I'd expect it to drop another 10% to make it competitive with pets. As for KJ, the change is fine. It just means that you just can't mindlessly cast while moving. Profiles that support KJC just need to have added functionality that doesn't channel/hard cast during movement.


If we don't channel or hardcast during movemnt what's the point of KJ? Archimode is much better then.

----------


## nilrem2004

> nilrem how do u use the profile for wind lord, when u have to do spear


You take spear, put your spear target on focus, and make sure you manually throw spear on your focus before pull, profile will then maintain spear on your focus and it will turn off focus dotting.

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

I found a bug. When a friendly target is focused, the script does nothing.

----------


## Kinkeh

> I found a bug. When a friendly target is focused, the script does nothing.


Yea I reported this before, just go into the offensive spells ability and change return true under Unitexists focus to return false, i.e. change it to this:



> if UnitExists("focus") and not spearcheck then
> if not UnitCanAttack("player","focus")
> or ( not UnitAffectingCombat("focus") and not SpecialAggro("focus") and not UnitIsPlayer("focus") )
> or not UnitAffectingCombat("player")
> then
> return false
> end
> end

----------


## nilrem2004

oh, nice workaround, I must change all that soon. Trying to minimise unnecessary code  :Big Grin: 
Tho I didn't find the use of focusing a friendly target on any boss fight yet.

----------


## Phishstick

just got exclusive version last night had some time to test it out versus free version just wanted to say its easily the best profile available out there for any class Nilrem did and continues to do a great job on this thing just wanted to add my 2 cents for anyone on the fence about getting it is really worth it  :Big Grin:  thx Nilrem and merry xmas to everyone  :Smile:

----------


## tigole1

donater herre, if your into affliction raiding this is the best profile for you.  :Smile:  Very satisfied and nice guy to deal with.

----------


## Aleksonfire

Hey nilrem. Been using the public profile and it has been great. One thing though. I don't know if you are aware but instead of recasting corruption and unstable affliction you should use felflame to refresh your corruption and unstable affliction. Basically think of it this way. Lets assume exactly 1.5 cast time on unstable affliction 1.5 sec gcd triggered when you use corruption and cast unstable affliction. So in order for you to refresh your dots using the current method you take 1.5+1.5+1.5 secs before you can get back to malefic or drain soul or even a haunt. Whereas if you use fel flame(this only holds true at 90 when you get pandemic) you have to use fel flame twice in the same amount of dot time meaning 1.5+1.5 secs til the next spell. I know this seems like a minute point but its a minor tweak i did to the old Nova profile and am now using in yours. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong. I have only done a rudimentary look at fel flame refreshes but the idea makes sense to me.

----------


## Chinaboy

> Hey nilrem. Been using the public profile and it has been great. One thing though. I don't know if you are aware but instead of recasting corruption and unstable affliction you should use felflame to refresh your corruption and unstable affliction. Basically think of it this way. Lets assume exactly 1.5 cast time on unstable affliction 1.5 sec gcd triggered when you use corruption and cast unstable affliction. So in order for you to refresh your dots using the current method you take 1.5+1.5+1.5 secs before you can get back to malefic or drain soul or even a haunt. Whereas if you use fel flame(this only holds true at 90 when you get pandemic) you have to use fel flame twice in the same amount of dot time meaning 1.5+1.5 secs til the next spell. I know this seems like a minute point but its a minor tweak i did to the old Nova profile and am now using in yours. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong. I have only done a rudimentary look at fel flame refreshes but the idea makes sense to me.


Felflame only adds like 6 sec to Cor and UA. Current DoTs on target (seconds remaining)
Agony (14)
Corruption (6)
Unstable Affliction (2)

Casting Felflame would result in...
Agony (13)
Corruption (11)
Unstable Affliction (7)

You would have gained a total of 12 seconds worth of DoTs for 1 global + a noticable amount of mana.

Casting Unstable Affliction and Corruption separately would result in...
Agony (12)
Corruption (27)
Unstable Affliction (15)

For two globals, you now gained over 24 seconds worth of DoTs for a trivial amount of mana. You will end up losing dps if i'm right.

----------


## nilrem2004

Ty all for best wishes and marry xmas to you all and a happy new year.
@Aleksonfire , Chinaboy is right listen to him he's a wise man :P

Anyways, there prolly won't be any major updates for a couple of days but I'm still checking forum 1-2 times a day for bug reports so no worries  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleksonfire

I think perhaps you forgot to account for pandemic? I guess the real question would be whether the mechanics of felflame count as a refresh or just a static +. However with my basic calculations(assuming felflame counts as a refresh) you would add the exact same amount of time give or take a tick by using felflame instead of recasting. Any idea on felflame and pandemic?

EDIT: Felflame does not work with pandemic at least not on the scale I was thinking. 

I also did a little siming with buffs. It seems that my method is more dps ONLY if you have less than 500 intellect change through the entire fight, But since potions are 1000 intellect, and the trinkets add almost 3k-5k intellect..... ya.... 
The reason why is that my method has short malefic grasp bursts as opposed to one really long one. Uptime was slightly more on my method but because of the intellect buffs being anywhere from 15-25 secs the longer you are in the filler with malefic grasp stage with the increase the more dmg you will do.

----------


## Chinaboy

Can i ask how much dps you do with your current fel flame rotation? As aff lock you want to cast MG as much as possible and with fel flame refresh that won't be possible since you have to refresh much earlier and constantly use life tap to gain mana because fel flame take 5% base mana each cast.

Btw Nilrem i noticed during drain soul the dots sometimes fall off since the profile don't stop drainsoul to refresh dots, dunno if that's intended.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Can i ask how much dps you do with your current fel flame rotation? As aff lock you want to cast MG as much as possible and with fel flame refresh that won't be possible since you have to refresh much earlier and constantly use life tap to gain mana because fel flame take 5% base mana each cast.
> 
> Btw Nilrem i noticed during drain soul the dots sometimes fall off since the profile don't stop drainsoul to refresh dots, dunno if that's intended.


Top parsing locks only ever fel flame dot refresh in the beginning pull with all of their procs up, any other time I think it's just a plain DPS loss. The increase is probably like 400 dps or something silly, but an increase is an increase.

----------


## Chinaboy

> Top parsing locks only ever fel flame dot refresh in the beginning pull with all of their procs up, any other time I think it's just a plain DPS loss. The increase is probably like 400 dps or something silly, but an increase is an increase.


Indeed they do that when things procs after they used SB:SS to empower their dots. But you will lose that little dps if you continue to refresh your dots with FF during the fight.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Can i ask how much dps you do with your current fel flame rotation? As aff lock you want to cast MG as much as possible and with fel flame refresh that won't be possible since you have to refresh much earlier and constantly use life tap to gain mana because fel flame take 5% base mana each cast.
> 
> Btw Nilrem i noticed during drain soul the dots sometimes fall off since the profile don't stop drainsoul to refresh dots, dunno if that's intended.


Profile should SB:SS when haunting in DS phase. what target was that? conditions?

----------


## Aleksonfire

Well first things first. I'm a haste mastery build with 65% unbuffed mastery, and haste softcap. Now as I stated earlier while simming I actually had more uptime using my method on malefic grasp but it was in shorter burst. For example; Instead of a 15sec malefic grasp I'd have 3x5sec casts of malefic grasp. Also I failed to mention that I do not use the glyph for increasing dot time. That may or may not have a significant role in the Fel Flame vs recast debate. 

Alright now to the numbers.
Trinket procs - Haste, Intellect
Self-buffed, and No intellect pot
With cds. 6 min fight

Felflame method - 76k~
Recast Method - 75k~ (but had about 10 ticks less on malefic grasp. If assumed the same ticks recast would have prevailed.)

Now if we had added the intellect flask it is probably that the increased dot time would increase dmg significantly only due to the fact that you would get the 25 secs + 20 secs of increased dmg (assuming the longer dots) vs my 25 + 8-12 secs. So I think the issue is more about your gear and procs.

----------


## Chinaboy

> Profile should SB:SS when haunting in DS phase. what target was that? conditions?


I was out of shards and at spirit king i used glyphed SS so it was on cd. So profile don't detect those and just single cast dots?

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

It would be awesome if you could make it so it refreshes dots just before Dark Soul runs out (5-6 seconds before).

Same with bloodlust.

----------


## nilrem2004

> It would be awesome if you could make it so it refreshes dots just before Dark Soul runs out (5-6 seconds before).
> 
> Same with bloodlust.


That has been discussed before, if you're on DS/BL you're burning shards to keep 100% haunt uptime since it's a major dps boost, and you have no shards at the end, and it would in fact be a dps loss to do that  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> I was out of shards and at spirit king i used glyphed SS so it was on cd. So profile don't detect those and just single cast dots?


Nice catch! I'll make a workaround for situations when you have no shards below 20%

----------


## nilrem2004

> Well first things first. I'm a haste mastery build with 65% unbuffed mastery, and haste softcap. Now as I stated earlier while simming I actually had more uptime using my method on malefic grasp but it was in shorter burst. For example; Instead of a 15sec malefic grasp I'd have 3x5sec casts of malefic grasp. Also I failed to mention that I do not use the glyph for increasing dot time. That may or may not have a significant role in the Fel Flame vs recast debate. 
> 
> Alright now to the numbers.
> Trinket procs - Haste, Intellect
> Self-buffed, and No intellect pot
> With cds. 6 min fight
> 
> Felflame method - 76k~
> Recast Method - 75k~ (but had about 10 ticks less on malefic grasp. If assumed the same ticks recast would have prevailed.)
> ...


post me action list with which you are simming here please so I can see exactly what you're simming.

----------


## Chinaboy

> Nice catch! I'll make a workaround for situations when you have no shards below 20%


Thank you and let it for example use SB:SS when you got 2 shard or so since profile tends to Haunt before dotting.

----------


## Aleksonfire

Sorry not familiar with the term action list. If you mean rotation it is using your rotation list as coded, except under unstable affliction I created an else if timer to cast fel flame based on dot time remaining. (Did not feel the need to put it in corruption too since corruption is a longer dot and will be refreshed when fel flaming to keep UA up)

And let me clear up some confusion. By simming I meant attacking target dummies. Sorry for the incorrect term. (I thought they were basically the same thing but apparently they arent according to a personal mail flaming me for lying cause warlock sims don't work right or something)

However If I may concede that your current rotation would be more dmg with an intellect pot and identical ticks.(remember I have a haste trinket which can make weird tick rates.)

EDIT: Ok I'm sorry I'm not used to posting just leeching so excuse me for leaving stuff out. I am using windsong weapon enchant. The intellect enchant may be a significant difference to the two as well. When I get the enchant I will let you know if that increases or decreases the gap in dps. Also I am hit capped. That may make a huge difference as well as most warlocks I see are nowhere near hit cap. Will be testing this out tonight by taking off hit for mastery or haste and rerunning 6 min tests

----------


## nilrem2004

> Thank you and let it for example use SB:SS when you got 2 shard or so since profile tends to Haunt before dotting.


it uses Haunt when it needs to refresh for 100% uptime and then while haunt is flying it does SB:SS and refreshes before haunt lands on target.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Sorry not familiar with the term action list. If you mean rotation it is using your rotation list as coded, except under unstable affliction I created an else if timer to cast fel flame based on dot time remaining. (Did not feel the need to put it in corruption too since corruption is a longer dot and will be refreshed when fel flaming to keep UA up)
> 
> And let me clear up some confusion. By simming I meant attacking target dummies. Sorry for the incorrect term. (I thought they were basically the same thing but apparently they arent according to a personal mail flaming me for lying cause warlock sims don't work right or something)
> 
> However If I may concede that your current rotation would be more dmg with an intellect pot and identical ticks.(remember I have a haste trinket which can make weird tick rates.)
> 
> EDIT: Ok I'm sorry I'm not used to posting just leeching so excuse me for leaving stuff out. I am using windsong weapon enchant. The intellect enchant may be a significant difference to the two as well. When I get the enchant I will let you know if that increases or decreases the gap in dps. Also I am hit capped. That may make a huge difference as well as most warlocks I see are nowhere near hit cap. Will be testing this out tonight by taking off hit for mastery or haste and rerunning 6 min tests


ok, to conclude this, testing on target dummy will get you nowhere, you won't actually see any difference since there is no fight where you can just stand and nuke. Fel flame is totally useless as a spell except on moving and it's a mana hog. Unless you can simulate that in Simulationcraft with a proper action list it's pointless to discuss something like that. Fel Flame has been looked upon over and over many times and because of it's lousy refresh of just 6 seconds it's crap except for keeping dot's up when moving and that is the purpose of it's spell. Other thing is, fel flame updates your corr and ua damage, many times you don't want that since your current dot's are stronger than what your new ones will be. Haunt needs dot's uptime of 10 seconds minimum to be effective and to squeeze 2-3 mg's inside.
As you can see there are many factors that you're blindly ignoring while "simming". You must get a bit better knowledge of the class , then you will see beyond FelFlame. And I really don't know what would you like from a public profile. It's there to work, not to perform, it will get you through LFR and normal raid without anyone bitching that you do too low dps. If you think you can make more dps than public profile, you're right, completely, that is why there is other version of the profile than public  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> Yeah Tekret thanks for reminding me, he summoned Doomguard on Energy Charges reaching 20% last time I ran MSV as well. I forgot that.
> 
> Got 2p-bonus yesterday (thanks again Sha!) so I currently have these stats now:
> 
> Level 90 Human Warlock | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory
> 484ilvl equipped 2p-bonus
> Haste - 5405, 12.72%
> Hit - 4628, 14.08%
> Crit - 1243, 9.42%
> ...


I just noticed this. Ninja! you're having too much haste that is why he's beating you  :Big Grin:  go for 4717 haste and reforge the extra haste to mastery and you'll beat him easy  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> Nice catch! I'll make a workaround for situations when you have no shards below 20%


I have fixed this hopefully, since I can't test it bcs blizz is having problems and I can't log to my char  :Big Grin:  
but you can update profile.

Please guys post me here things needed fixing since I forget stuff, you have to remind me over and over :P

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

> That has been discussed before, if you're on DS/BL you're burning shards to keep 100% haunt uptime since it's a major dps boost, and you have no shards at the end, and it would in fact be a dps loss to do that


You don't need Haunt up to see a DPS boost on dark-soul hasted dots. The dots do ridiculous damage by themselves with the 30% haste. Please reconsider.

----------


## Kinkeh

Rotation (Taken from evrelia's thread on MMO-Champ):
At the start of the fight, use Dark Soul, and then Soulburn with Soul Swap, to instantly apply your DoT effects to the enemy. Apply Haunt, and try to keep it up for the entire duration of Dark Soul. *Once your Intellect procs are active, update your DoTs with Fel Flame* and reapply them again before before Dark Soul expires. For the rest of the fight, keep your DoTs up and use Malefic Grasp as your filler spell, and keep Haunt uptime as high as possible. Once the enemy falls below 20% health, use Drain Soul instead of Malefic grasp. 
Knowing when to use your Soul Shards is what will separate a poor Warlock from a great one.
At the start of the fight you will use a Soul Shard to get Soulburn into a Soul Swap and get your DoTs up. You will use this any time a big cooldown such as Dark Soul is about to expire.
The first rule is never let yourself waste a Nightfall proc. For this reason, you should never sit on 4 Soul Shards. If you get four Shards, throw out a Haunt.
*During Dark Soul, try to keep Haunt up with 100% uptime.* 
*The next rule is never to use Haunt when you don't have any Intellect procs active.*
During the execute, you have unlimited shards. Keep Haunt up with 100% uptime and only use Soulburn: Soul Swap to refresh your DoTs.

It honestly cannot get better then that rotation wise, other then PQR obviously being able to react to things faster then a human can I'm not sure how you can adjust the rotation since it seems like the above is what it is already, other then the fel flame in the beginning. I don't actually think believing in SimC is a good idea since there wouldn't be warlocks doing more then SimC if it was 100% accurate.

----------


## nilrem2004

Yup I agree, but one thing is wrong and it can be checked by logs which I also said before. when you start you first cast Haunt then SB:SS since dot's are applied instantly and Haunt has travel time, they still come on boss before Haunt. That is in fact what profile does now. Haunt has up to 2.5 secs travel time  :Big Grin: 
I will take a look about prolonging dots with fel flame on DS ending, but it's only 6 seconds, imho not worth complicating profile for a total dps gain of maybe 200 dps.

----------


## nilrem2004

> You don't need Haunt up to see a DPS boost on dark-soul hasted dots. The dots do ridiculous damage by themselves with the 30% haste. Please reconsider.


With DS dot's only get additional ticks damage per tick stays the same. You get more benefit from dots on INT procs and Haunt bcs Haunt directly gives them 25% more damage on each tick.  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

> With DS dot's only get additional ticks damage per tick stays the same.


Exactly, but the overall damage done compared to int or haste procs is ludicrous. Just think of it as a haste proc on steroids. 30% haste is not insignificant, in fact it's freakin' huge.

Someone back me up here.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Exactly, but the overall damage done compared to int or haste procs is ludicrous. Just think of it as a haste proc on steroids. 30% haste is not insignificant, in fact it's freakin' huge.
> 
> Someone back me up here.


Ok let's back you up.

Haste breakpoints when using BL/DS are:
4198 - extra tick of Unstable Affliction and Corruption on BL/DS
4717 - extra tick of Corruption WITHOUT BL/DS - no benfit on BL/DS
6637 - extra tick of Agony and Corruption on BL/DS

I will use average damage values according to Simcraft T14 normal:

Corruption tick - 16579
Agony tick - 35136
UA tick - 32076

so in case with 4198 haste + BL/DS you get total of 48655 of total more damage done for 1 dot cycle duration
4717 - no benefit from BL/DS
6637 - 51715 more damage done

Haunt boosts your dot's for 25% and if kept near 100% on DS/BL it will give you the following:

4198 haste:
14 ticks of Agony = 491904 dmg
11 ticks of UA = 352836 dmg
14 ticks of Corruption = 232106 dmg
total of 1076846 damage done
25% of that is 269211 damage more with HAUNT uptime close to 100% 

and I'm not even calculating in the EXTRA damage your MG produces when channeling.

I think it's pointless to discuss further.
I know this math isn't 100% correct and there are many factors in it more but on top of my head difference is too much to loose Haunt over Felflame or smthn like that.

Bare in mind this is just a quick example, you make a proper calculations with real values and present it here and I'll make adjustments  :Big Grin: 

Edit: you have dot's haste ticks calculations here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...ZmFYa0E#gid=12

Edit again: tooltip of Haunt says: ....incresing ALL damage done by your spells on target by 25% for 8 seconds. ALL spell damage so all dot's, MG, FelFlame, ALL. so damage benefit from Haunt is even more than I originally stated.

----------


## Phishstick

This is not super important but i would like a readme with individual heroic/normal boss profile tweaks like i know on elegon profile has burn priority for orbs but not sure what it does on heroic spirit kings i think i remember reading bot stops dps when reflect is a certain percentage is that true?

----------


## nilrem2004

> This is not super important but i would like a readme with individual heroic/normal boss profile tweaks like i know on elegon profile has burn priority for orbs but not sure what it does on heroic spirit kings i think i remember reading bot stops dps when reflect is a certain percentage is that true?


Yes that is true, it will stop when one of those 3 buffs are up/casting in which you shouldn't dps boss.

----------


## Kinkeh

> This is not super important but i would like a readme with individual heroic/normal boss profile tweaks like i know on elegon profile has burn priority for orbs but not sure what it does on heroic spirit kings i think i remember reading bot stops dps when reflect is a certain percentage is that true?


Elite Profile's Boss features:
-- Clicks gara'jal crossed over button.
-- Stops attacking on heroic spirit kings when the targeted king is casting or has one of their heroic abilities that you cannot attack on.
-- Burst target priority on mostly all important adds in the current tier, i.e. corrupted waters on protectors, animated protector's on lei-shi, Unstable Sha on Tsulong, etc.

That's what I can think of for right now, I don't really know all of the differences between the elite and non-elite profile.

----------


## nilrem2004

And I added thx to Kinkeh check for Dissonance field on Empress so we don't use Healthstone and Mortal Coil while in the field. Also some minor tweaks.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> ok, to conclude this, testing on target dummy will get you nowhere, you won't actually see any difference since there is no fight where you can just stand and nuke. Fel flame is totally useless as a spell except on moving and it's a mana hog. Unless you can simulate that in Simulationcraft with a proper action list it's pointless to discuss something like that. Fel Flame has been looked upon over and over many times and because of it's lousy refresh of just 6 seconds it's crap except for keeping dot's up when moving and that is the purpose of it's spell. Other thing is, fel flame updates your corr and ua damage, many times you don't want that since your current dot's are stronger than what your new ones will be. Haunt needs dot's uptime of 10 seconds minimum to be effective and to squeeze 2-3 mg's inside.
> As you can see there are many factors that you're blindly ignoring while "simming". You must get a bit better knowledge of the class , then you will see beyond FelFlame. And I really don't know what would you like from a public profile. It's there to work, not to perform, it will get you through LFR and normal raid without anyone bitching that you do too low dps. If you think you can make more dps than public profile, you're right, completely, that is why there is other version of the profile than public


Ok a few things. I never commented to complain about the profile. In fact it is fantastic. What I mentioned was a simple trick that when compared side to side with the current profile has outperformed on the majority of fights that I have been in. I never meant to get in depth but was asked to. Anyways a few more things.

You mentioned I'm ignoring something. I'm not entirely sure how. I use an unmodded version of your public profile, and compare it to the changed version. Obviously they would be the same rotation except refreshing with fel flame. Fel flame at 90 adds 6 secs + up to half of the base duration thanks to pandemic. I've seen 15 secs as the max (remember I dont have the glyph of everlasting affliction). 

You also mentioned that you don't wanna rewrite your higher dots. I'm not sure your argument here but using a 3 sec window to cast fel flame. In that 3 secs you might have 2-3 ticks of corruption. In the 1 + 1.3 + 1 Sec time to recast corruption and ua, you could have refreshed with ff and gone straight into malefic grasp. so 1 sec gcd giving 2 ticks of the malefic grasp mechanic, and 1 tick of the malefic grasp direct. 

You mentioned that I can't just beat at training dummies.... or use simulators. Well interesting enough refreshing with ff only actually makes it easier to move around since it is also cast on the move. Ironically enough using this method would allow for more dps while on the run than having to stop and refresh ua with a cast, or wasting a soul shard on the run. 
As far as knowledge of the class... Well I don't understand the need for a personal attack, however warlock was my first toon, and have played through every single content wow has to offer. As far as class mechanics I take my time to understand all aspects and options instead of blindly following. In terms of dps numbers speak for themselves. I find in my current gear that I perform slightly better with the FF method. That may not hold true at the top tier of gear and best trinkets/procs, But by using an automated system it can't really be considered human error too much unless i just rolled my face across the keyboard. So can't really understand why you would need to say I need to learn the class better when I am using your profile with one minor change and comparing it to your profile without the change. 

My original intent for all of my posts was to offer an alternative that I have found to work better for my current talents/gear. The situation is this. I have used both methods..... and have my answer. Exactly how do you think noxxic/icyveins/elitist jerks get all their information. They find the easiest way to do decent dps/healing/tanking. But that doesn't mean there isn't another way and most certainly doesn't account for changes in gear.

----------


## Chinaboy

Let's say something procs and you have 2 sec left on UA you refresh with FF you get 7 sec UA you refresh with casting UA you get 15 sec, which one will you choose to have the 15 sec dot or the 7 sec one and for moving you can actually use KJC. Warlock been my first toon too and most of those site like noxxic/icyveins/elitist jerks actually use the real "simcraft" to get the best rotation etc.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Ok a few things. I never commented to complain about the profile. In fact it is fantastic. What I mentioned was a simple trick that when compared side to side with the current profile has outperformed on the majority of fights that I have been in. I never meant to get in depth but was asked to. Anyways a few more things.


Yea, I wouldn't be against this(Fel flame at start, or high procs..never anytime else as discussed before). While I'm sure it is somewhat to a point of being unnecessarily too much, should try to make the profile the absolute best it can be, min-maxing and all. While no other warlock rotation can compete as is, I think it's worth a shot. As you said, it's definitely fantastic :P.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Ok a few things. I never commented to complain about the profile. In fact it is fantastic. What I mentioned was a simple trick that when compared side to side with the current profile has outperformed on the majority of fights that I have been in. I never meant to get in depth but was asked to. Anyways a few more things.
> 
> You mentioned I'm ignoring something. I'm not entirely sure how. I use an unmodded version of your public profile, and compare it to the changed version. Obviously they would be the same rotation except refreshing with fel flame. Fel flame at 90 adds 6 secs + up to half of the base duration thanks to pandemic. I've seen 15 secs as the max (remember I dont have the glyph of everlasting affliction).


Fel flame adds 6 seconds to current dot duration PERIOD. it simply cannot add more. what you have seen (15 seconds) is effect pandemic offers you and that is to refresh dot's on 50% of their duration and that new time is added to old time without loss. So it doesn't refresh 6sec + half of base duration as you are claiming. It simply adds 6 seconds.
To quote pandemic tooltip: When refreshing your periodic damage effects, duration remaining on the previous effect is added to the new one, up to a maximum of 50% the base duration.
so if your UA lasts for let's say 12 seconds it only means that you can prolong it to a maximum of 18 seconds not that your felflame will add 50% of felflames duration extra.




> You also mentioned that you don't wanna rewrite your higher dots. I'm not sure your argument here but using a 3 sec window to cast fel flame. In that 3 secs you might have 2-3 ticks of corruption. In the 1 + 1.3 + 1 Sec time to recast corruption and ua, you could have refreshed with ff and gone straight into malefic grasp. so 1 sec gcd giving 2 ticks of the malefic grasp mechanic, and 1 tick of the malefic grasp direct. 
> 
> You mentioned that I can't just beat at training dummies.... or use simulators. Well interesting enough refreshing with ff only actually makes it easier to move around since it is also cast on the move. Ironically enough using this method would allow for more dps while on the run than having to stop and refresh ua with a cast, or wasting a soul shard on the run. 
> As far as knowledge of the class... Well I don't understand the need for a personal attack, however warlock was my first toon, and have played through every single content wow has to offer. As far as class mechanics I take my time to understand all aspects and options instead of blindly following. In terms of dps numbers speak for themselves. I find in my current gear that I perform slightly better with the FF method. That may not hold true at the top tier of gear and best trinkets/procs, But by using an automated system it can't really be considered human error too much unless i just rolled my face across the keyboard. So can't really understand why you would need to say I need to learn the class better when I am using your profile with one minor change and comparing it to your profile without the change. 
> 
> My original intent for all of my posts was to offer an alternative that I have found to work better for my current talents/gear. The situation is this. I have used both methods..... and have my answer. Exactly how do you think noxxic/icyveins/elitist jerks get all their information. They find the easiest way to do decent dps/healing/tanking. But that doesn't mean there isn't another way and most certainly doesn't account for changes in gear.


While you are still on simulationcraft profile and updating of dots regarding pandemic to get 50% of their uptime more we have moved to dynamic dot updating long time ago.
And your calculation is slightly wrong. You update dot's with FelFlame and what about Agony? What about when your int procs are about to go down you update normally or just with fel flame? since updating normaly or with SB:SS get's the full effect of pandemic and prolongs dot's more alowing you to squeeze more MG's into haunted dot's since you wanna use your DS/BL time to squeeze as much haunts/MG's inside as you can? Do you know what does/doesn't Haunt update on dot's ? Why did blizzard made Haunt a periodic effect with hidden ticks?
So casting FelFlame gives you 1GCD for 6 sec UA and 6sec Corruption, while recasting manually UA and Corruption uses 1GCD + 1.3 sec cast and gives 13sec UA and 17sec Corruption
What about Haunt? is those 6 seconds enough to squeeze 1 more haunt or at the end you have to refresh earlyer since for Haunt you need 10 seconds of dot's uptime on target to be effective since haunt cast time is 1.3 sec + travel time of 2 secs approx? is 10 secs of dot time remaining enough to Haunt and MG properly? What happens with int procs if you pull, dot, raid pops BL and you don't have procs up yet? what happens when boss reaches 20% and you start to DS with SB:SS and raid pops BL and you get iint procs, do you FelFlame? do you refresh manually? of you w8 for SB:SS ?
Is it worth refreshing with FelFlame if you'r new dots are 15% stronger than old ones and you wouldn't benefit from pandemic since it's like 3 seconds that you casted SB:SS?
What do you do if you started a fight and you DS, SB:SS and Haunt you start MG, than your int proc comes up? do you cast fel flame to refresh or you use MG till Haunt expires and then Fel Flame? what if after that refresh with Fel Flame you get another int proc? do you use Fel Flame again, but you already refreshed and started to cast haunt to get as much damage as you can with empowered dot's? do you stop casting Haunt?
As you can see theory is not that simple and if you have time to put yourself in all those positions and answer all those questions, support it with math then you will see how complicated this exactly is.
Final question is, can we notice a dps increase in real situation with all the RNG involved. For example: you got 2 warriors in raid popping banners 2 times during fight on your first testing, next test you have only 1. Will you notice that? maybe, maybe not. Are you moving more on first fight or you're moving more on second? What would the DPS increase has to be to be noticable on all attempts. Bare in mind that for example I don't go below 100k dps on a boss fight. What would it take to make a change noticable for me for example. I'd say I'd ignore everything below 2k dps increase since on my level 2k is RNG.....
I'll mention this again, I'm not talking about public profile here this is theorycrafting and as such it needs approach from different angles.
And last but not least, does your theory support all talent choices , all boss fights and any gear levels or just yours?
Since we need to have a profile that best suits all, even if the guy with 500+ ilevel could use something a bit different from the guy with 475  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

I'd like to thank Kinkeh for assisting me in solving the issues with SB:SS and SB:SS on mouseover, and also with UA,Corr dropping in some small ocasions. Fixes have been uploaded  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Sweet, you guys are amazing! Updating*

----------


## Phishstick

Nice thx for the fixes  :Big Grin: 

BTW Nilrem not sure this is a huge issue but i had a bif of difficulty on heroic elegon with the orbs sometimes it would try to cast hunt on the final 20% wich usually was getting canceled since orb dies before i can finish casting but sometimes a hunt would go out at like 5%hp costing me a shard at a time where i need to mainting shards,

would it be possible to not cast Hunt on ORBS?

----------


## nilrem2004

Yes it's possible to disable haunts on orbs totally, gonna make it now  :Big Grin: 

Edit: Ok done, no more haunts on energy charge you can update  :Big Grin:

----------


## genebart

Having issues with today's update... Upon starting combat, it casts a single haunt, then nothing. The pqinterface mod shows a timer counting up into the hundreds (if i let it go...) waiting on "offensive spells". I have to manually cast something myself or it will stick there forever.

----------


## nilrem2004

it was described before and this is really last time I'm saying this: *IT DOESN'T WORK ON NORMAL TRAINING DUMMIES*

----------


## genebart

If that was intended for me, this was in a heroic dungeon.... on both bosses and trash mobs.

----------


## Phishstick

where did you have issues? raid? boss? he will prolly need that info i have not raided today but been questing and doing dungeons profile seems fines

seems you both replied while i typed this out /ignore


Also thx for the quick fix Nilrem <3

----------


## genebart

It was Siege of Niuzao Temple... It occurred across all mobs. It would work fine after i intervened with a spell to break the "stuckness", but if I just left it alone - it would sit there doing nothing until mob died. If i manually applied SB:SS to a mob myself before PQR took over, everything worked fine.

I also noticed more fel flames than prior, but I'm not sure if that is a "feature" of the new profile as intended, or an issue. (yes I do have KJ)

----------


## nilrem2004

I did today TeS , Siege of Niuzao, and Shado pan monastery, all was fine. Are you talking about public profile or exclusive?

Edit: and post your full spec pls, cannot diagnose without it.
Edit2: if you see "Offensive spells" in PQInterface it means either your target is friendly, you're out of combat for some reason etc.etc...
Edit3: I just did all Golden Lotus dailys, Shado pan, August Celestials, Dominance, Tillers, dunno all was fine all time.
Also what addons are you using? Do you get LUA errors?

----------


## Phishstick

Hey Nilrem Doomguard poped on orbs on Heroic elegon :P

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hey Nilrem Doomguard poped on orbs on Heroic elegon :P


Yeah I believe he fixed that a while ago IIRC, are you using the most recent version? *taking for granted it's his elite-version you refer to*

----------


## nilrem2004

bugfixes,bugfixes again, it's uploaded so re-download pls....

checking doomguard thingie atm  :Big Grin: 

Edit: k fixed it no doomguard on spark  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> Yeah I believe he fixed that a while ago IIRC, are you using the most recent version? *taking for granted it's his elite-version you refer to*


yeah I did while bosses were detected by level. Now profile detects bosses by their ID, and on the list of all known bosses there was energy spark on Elegon :P so profile thought it was a boss ofc  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

I see, allways feels fresh to apply an update, data-file updated too I see. What kinda candy did you put in it this time? (:

----------


## nilrem2004

> I see, allways feels fresh to apply an update, data-file updated too I see. What kinda candy did you put in it this time? (:


Can't tell all the secrets :P

----------


## CharleyWex

I made all the changes you suggested and it was a huge dps increase, thanks for that. Also was able to get rid of that crappy crit trinket, which helped.

I did notice in the new build that it sits on 4 shards for up to 2 or 3 MGs before it casts haunt. This is different than the previous version which would cast haunt if you had 4 shards. Is this intended?

----------


## nilrem2004

Yes I'm still trying to see best option for Haunt regarding 4 shards since if I make it cast immedeately then it takes priority over dot refreshing, while it won't drop Agony it sometimes happens it drops UA since UA has cast time. And currently Haunt checks for uptime of dot's on current target as to get full uptime of dot's while Haunt is active.
There will be an update soon when I do enough tests to find best possible solution.  :Big Grin: 
I'm glad your dps went up, can you give us some numbers also? and on which bosses , ilevel..etc..etc... I can use the statistic very much  :Big Grin:

----------


## CharleyWex

Yeah. I'll get you some numbers next week. I got my trinket from elegon and did a double upgrade to it, so next week I'll record logs and see what I get.

----------


## nilrem2004

Another update is up, solved 4 shards Haunt issue. Logged couple of fights on Raiders training dummy to check on refresh and when you cut first 5 seconds and last 5-6 seconds to eliminate beggining and end I get 100% Agony uptime, 99.9% Corruption and 99.3% UA. It will never be perfect without gimping other stuff but this is more than enough  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phishstick

Ty for the update  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chinaboy

After update it's popping pots and doomguard at dungeon bosses xD

----------


## Kinkeh

> After update it's popping pots and doomguard at dungeon bosses xD


It's popping a potion because of hero. It's popping doomguard because in the data file every dungeon boss is under the check so there is no check for not to pop potion or doomguard on dungeon bosses.

----------


## nilrem2004

Yeah potion haven't been changed and it's always on Bloodlust, you can do daily's and if your friend pops bloodlust profile uses potion  :Big Grin: 
Regarding doomguard yes it uses it on all bosses even dungeon ones but that is very irrelevant since I hardly ever use doomguard in a dungeon since it's not needed  :Big Grin: 
Pots....well, they just have to be used on bloodlust but maybe I could make a dungeon check....I'll see about it.

Edit: Ok uploaded an update with disabled potion in 5 man dungeons  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chinaboy

I'm sure in the old profile it only pop pots in lfr and raid, since i even asked about it when you implemented it, but that was in the old forum. So i think something must have changed recently with the boss detection by level or id. But ty for the quick fix, DL now

----------


## lockslash

Hi Nilrem,
please consider to change all the names of mobs, skills, spells (in english) by id-number to make your profile universal compatible with not enUS gamers.
I change-it manually and in every update I think to say to you...

----------


## nilrem2004

Yeah good idea, I'll do that and when I update you can tell me if it's working

----------


## nilrem2004

So to share some news with you all, I'm actively working on MG clip code, and it looks promising for now. I did single target MG clip so when the case is you don't have focus or mouseover targets around. Now I'm working on multiple additional checks for state od dots around you and haunt/shards + rest of stuff.
After MG clipping is done I think we are close to perfection  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Unfortunately MG clip didn't turn out well. It almost always lowers our dps due to constant breaking bcs of dynamic dot refreshment, and it taints the profile too much with necessary cast breakings.  :Frown:

----------


## Phishstick

> Unfortunately MG clip didn't turn out well. It almost always lowers our dps due to constant breaking bcs of dynamic dot refreshment, and it taints the profile too much with necessary cast breakings.



Aww well profile is great as is anyway  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok let's talk about 5.2 to be prepared. As far as I figured the major changes which will influence are no more KJ spell and Glyph of UA.
As far as I understanded since there is no KJ spell that means we won't have any more "oh shit I need to move fast" button, right?
And as far as UA glyph since we will have permanent 4 shards we will get 1 glyph slot free in which we will put UA glyph. Afaik there are no other better glyph options out there.
So what must we prepare is solution for missing KJ spell (I got code for Buring Rush written already). And adjust refresh values for UA glyph since cast time will be lower we must account for it.
question: Is there anything else to do regarding the patch?
possible solution for KJ: Since I got Burning Rush code already written it functiones based on movement (0.2secs trigger) and stopping (0.3 sec trigger) or HP below 70% it stops also. This may need a bit of tweaking and testing but I think we could use it in that way.

----------


## Kinkeh

I've yet to use the KJC CD this entire tier. Ever. Not even on sha for breath of fear or tsulong for resetting stacks, just has never been a time I needed it to where I couldn't plan ahead. The only reason I haven't been using burning rush was due to it being on the GCD and having to disable the profile to use it, which is kind of meh. I wouldn't be against a trigger with a health check I suppose, sounds a bit sketchy, just make sure dots and casts have priority over it. I'm really liking that UA glyph, nice replacement over the soul shards one...can't say it will be much though in the end.

----------


## nilrem2004

> I've yet to use the KJC CD this entire tier. Ever. Not even on sha for breath of fear or tsulong for resetting stacks, just has never been a time I needed it to where I couldn't plan ahead. The only reason I haven't been using burning rush was due to it being on the GCD and having to disable the profile to use it, which is kind of meh. I wouldn't be against a trigger with a health check I suppose, sounds a bit sketchy, just make sure dots and casts have priority over it. I'm really liking that UA glyph, nice replacement over the soul shards one...can't say it will be much though in the end.


The profile I sent you before the MGClip one while we were testing dot's falloff and SB:SS has Burning rush in rotation editor, try put it in above offensive spells and check it out  :Cool: 

You will see HP thershold inside and movement triggers, feel free to play with them and tell me what you think  :Big Grin: 
BTW: seen you on mmo-champ forums /wave

----------


## CharleyWex

So I'm still using the version before the latest update, the one right before you did the one that sat at 4 shards too often. What is the difference between the 12/15 data file, 12/31 abilities, and 12/13 rotation ( all the one I'm using) and the current set?

The one I have now is so awesome I don't want to not use it lol. BTW The only real issue i have is sparks on elegon, it just soul burns and doesn't cast any dots. Was that one of the fixes in the newest?

----------


## TommyT

Soulburn swaps dont work as they should
sometimes it just applies agony and the soulburn buff stays active forcing you to apply it manually

----------


## Phishstick

> So I'm still using the version before the latest update, the one right before you did the one that sat at 4 shards too often. What is the difference between the 12/15 data file, 12/31 abilities, and 12/13 rotation ( all the one I'm using) and the current set?
> 
> The one I have now is so awesome I don't want to not use it lol. BTW The only real issue i have is sparks on elegon, it just soul burns and doesn't cast any dots. Was that one of the fixes in the newest?


Honestly i found that going to manual dps for the orbs is the safest route to ensure you always have shards this is especially true for heroic

----------


## nilrem2004

> Honestly i found that going to manual dps for the orbs is the safest route to ensure you always have shards this is especially true for heroic


I'm on progress on heroic elegon and all is working fine  :Frown: 

Oh btw last update that was is solving SB:SS issues and SB:SS is working much faster now also Left Shift SB:SS.
What I recommend is if you're using profile for progress raids to make a new PQR folder and use only ths profile inside without any other profiles. Works faster and better.

----------


## KuRIoS

thank you for free profiles to the OwnedCore community - enjoy your 10 rep and 500 corecoins

----------


## Phishstick

> I'm on progress on heroic elegon and all is working fine 
> 
> Oh btw last update that was is solving SB:SS issues and SB:SS is working much faster now also Left Shift SB:SS.
> What I recommend is if you're using profile for progress raids to make a new PQR folder and use only ths profile inside without any other profiles. Works faster and better.



Hey Nilrem i did not say it does not work just that i feel safer doing it manually  :Big Grin:  

encountered a wierd bug last night on protectors profile did not start rotation i quickly switched to public and then back to exclusive fixed it no idea what happened we wiped and when we started over the profile was working fine  :Embarrassment: 


profile updated 5 hours ago? whats new?

----------


## Phishstick

EDIT

hmmm lagg did not mean to double post sry

----------


## nilrem2004

> Hey Nilrem i did not say it does not work just that i feel safer doing it manually  
> 
> encountered a wierd bug last night on protectors profile did not start rotation i quickly switched to public and then back to exclusive fixed it no idea what happened we wiped and when we started over the profile was working fine 
> 
> 
> profile updated 5 hours ago? whats new?


Sometimes it happens that if you start profile while in combat already it doesn't initialize combat tables properly and then it hangs. If that is what happened I mean. Give me some more details maybe I can figure out the bug. It happens rarely tho. I just quickly disable it and start again usually it helps.
Regarding Elegon, I also manually SB:SS the spark but later on I leave profile to do the rest, it does fine since I disabled haunt on sparks. You can try it in LFR if you're afraid in raid behavior is the same.
Update was just a small bugfix, honestly I can't remember any more  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

On to a different thing, as I seen in some patchnotes or hotfixes for 5.2 dunno anymore I found that even tho we take KJ we won't be slowed below 100% of normal speed can anyone on PTR confirm this maybe? Because this would make our life so much easier :P

----------


## Kinkeh

> On to a different thing, as I seen in some patchnotes or hotfixes for 5.2 dunno anymore I found that even tho we take KJ we won't be slowed below 100% of normal speed can anyone on PTR confirm this maybe? Because this would make our life so much easier :P


Just checked with pandaren's step and getting 2 stacks of KJC:


Just walked around spamming create healthstone lol, but yea...sadly I think it's only going to work with slows and the debuff stacking.

----------


## nilrem2004

I'm thinking on something about Burning Rush. I can put a toggle for it on left ALT , the only sideeffect is when you disable profile it will toggle it if you use ALT + X like me  :Big Grin: 
But it would give us maybe better management when needed. Also I can add a safe check to disable it below 50% hp for example.
I'd like to hear thoughts on this one.

----------


## Kinkeh

> I'm thinking on something about Burning Rush. I can put a toggle for it on left ALT , the only sideeffect is when you disable profile it will toggle it if you use ALT + X like me 
> But it would give us maybe better management when needed. Also I can add a safe check to disable it below 50% hp for example.
> I'd like to hear thoughts on this one.


I use control for my rotation toggle, shift for cooldowns and alt for mouseover SBSS. I wouldn't mind a toggle but it would be kinda weird with what we already have =p.

----------


## Apocalypse59

Nilrem, tried to PM you about purchasing the exclusive version but your inbox is full. Mind shooting me a PM?

----------


## CharleyWex

> I'm thinking on something about Burning Rush. I can put a toggle for it on left ALT , the only sideeffect is when you disable profile it will toggle it if you use ALT + X like me 
> But it would give us maybe better management when needed. Also I can add a safe check to disable it below 50% hp for example.
> I'd like to hear thoughts on this one.


I like this idea

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

On Wind Lord Mel'Jarak, I accidentally moused over a speared add and it casted agony to break the CC. This happened three times. My guild wasn't too happy.

----------


## jackson27

inbox is full!

----------


## nilrem2004

> On Wind Lord Mel'Jarak, I accidentally moused over a speared add and it casted agony to break the CC. This happened three times. My guild wasn't too happy.


I can understand they warent too happy  :Big Grin:  I disabled focus casting on windlord but not mouseover since it's still usefull if you wanna keep agony up on adds when you're SoC snd SB:SoC them.
There are 2 solutions: 1 you must be more carefull (I position myself so that adds that are speared are on my back and boss in front of me so I can't mouseover then and for spear you don't need to be facing adds), or 2. I can disable mouseover.

----------


## nilrem2004

> I use control for my rotation toggle, shift for cooldowns and alt for mouseover SBSS. I wouldn't mind a toggle but it would be kinda weird with what we already have =p.


omg I forgot we already got left ALT for SS. and if I put right ALT we loose teleport.WTB moar KEYZ!!!!!!!!! /cry

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok I'm doing PTR testing as we speak and will be posting stuff here.
During my dummy testing SoulLeech absorb went over 500k damage absorbed. For now it seems there is no limit. Interested to see it in raid very much  :Big Grin: 
Profile as such is ok with rotation but there are some problems regarding blizzard messing with UnitInfo, since we are using Unit_Stats for calculation of new dot damages.
For now it doesn't reflect profile except that is drops FPS slightly if you don't have a target. Dps wise everything seems fine.
While I was writing this I noticed SoulLeech shield stopped at 100% of my HP, which is currently 543k damage absorbed (doubt we'll hit it in raid) but it pumps up fast.
Gonna do some more testing now cya later  :Big Grin: 

UA Glyph is not working at all ATM, still on 1.35sec cast and I doubt it will be usefull in PvE since with glyph it would go below GCD and we'd still have to wait to cast other spell, unless maybe spell queuing ....hmm....

----------


## Ninjaderp

Interesting to say the least  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Soul Leech shield vs damage done is about 5% so for 1milion damage done approx you get around 50k absorb shield which is very nice.

----------


## nilrem2004

I have solved FPS issue regardless of blizzards UnitInfo thingie  :Big Grin: 
Regarding glyphs since UA with BL or DS is already capped on 1 sec the only viable options I see are Glyph of Healthstone and Glyph of Soulstone.

----------


## Aleksonfire

Hey Nil. Was wondering if you could put in a threat assesment and soul shatter function? I don't know if it is in there or not but I seem to get aggro hardcore(I know I know i can just push the button) but just wondering. Or perhaps thats part of the exclusive version?

----------


## nilrem2004

Well I didn't want to put it in like an automatic ability because sometimes when you pull a mob (like on windlord) or a boss for a secon or 2, and since you can survive 1-2 hits it's better not to ise it instantly but after tank taunts back and you get close to taking aggro again since you will lower it much more than automatic ability would.
I rarely found with a good tank that I have to use it that is why I didn't put it in. Although it's possible but maybe with a timer like if you have aggro for like 2 seconds or more. Will think about it.

----------


## Phishstick

Hey Nilrem this is low on the priority list but would if be possible to add stop casting and interrupt (while fel hunter is sac) Blue crush Blue Crush - Spell - World of Warcraft


EDIT also bot does not work on this http://www.wowhead.com/npc=67518 might work on the main add but not on the little eye adds

this is the add that bot does not work with http://www.wowhead.com/npc=67519/eye-of-warding

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Well I didn't want to put it in like an automatic ability because sometimes when you pull a mob (like on windlord) or a boss for a secon or 2, and since you can survive 1-2 hits it's better not to ise it instantly but after tank taunts back and you get close to taking aggro again since you will lower it much more than automatic ability would.
> I rarely found with a good tank that I have to use it that is why I didn't put it in. Although it's possible but maybe with a timer like if you have aggro for like 2 seconds or more. Will think about it.


What about instead of a timer add threat assesment then health check. If it gets below say 25% then it would cast soulshatter?

----------


## nilrem2004

> Hey Nilrem this is low on the priority list but would if be possible to add stop casting and interrupt (while fel hunter is sac) Blue crush Blue Crush - Spell - World of Warcraft
> 
> 
> EDIT also bot does not work on this Zen'shar - NPC - World of Warcraft might work on the main add but not on the little eye adds
> 
> this is the add that bot does not work with Eye of Warding - NPC - World of Warcraft


Added that small add to the list, it should work properly now, will see about interrupt.
You can update  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phishstick

> Added that small add to the list, it should work properly now, will see about interrupt.
> You can update


TY very much  :Big Grin:  also the interrupt thing is not so important but if its a easy thing then much appreciated

Also at 496 don't think i have the dps to kill the last bosses so sad :*(

----------


## nilrem2004

I am now in search of someone with much deeper knowledge of writing Simcraft action lists and all it's possibilities in order to develop a new and improved action list. PM me if you're interested.

----------


## nilrem2004

Fixed small bug with Haunt which occurred on occasion.
Still fighting with simcraft.... and still looking for assistance  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thank god you're still here! I've been playing with my blood-dk a while since my gm went M.I.A. But Im thinking of changing guilds until he comes back (last seen online 17 days ago and we had raids planned etc) 

I hope you find a wizard who can help you out with the Simcraft stuff, have you asked on elitist jerks etc? Maybe someone willing to help you there, or even simcraft forums ^^

----------


## nilrem2004

I asked on elitist jerks but nothing, EJ's is simcraft forums  :Big Grin: 
it's just very hard to micromanage the profile in this stage without the ability to sim it properly, and I believe that with micromanaging it we could have a bit of an improvement in dps output. I'm always working on new stuff but without proper simming the profile it just takes a lot of times and too much logs.
I hope someone will come forward to help me make proper action list(if even possible) and then we can develop this on the next level.
Another thing, I see everyone is crazy about having GUI in the profile and I also thought about it but I couldn't really find a use for it, dunno maybe it's just me.
But it's doable...  :Big Grin:

----------


## imdasandman

> I asked on elitist jerks but nothing, EJ's is simcraft forums 
> it's just very hard to micromanage the profile in this stage without the ability to sim it properly, and I believe that with micromanaging it we could have a bit of an improvement in dps output. I'm always working on new stuff but without proper simming the profile it just takes a lot of times and too much logs.
> I hope someone will come forward to help me make proper action list(if even possible) and then we can develop this on the next level.
> Another thing, I see everyone is crazy about having GUI in the profile and I also thought about it but I couldn't really find a use for it, dunno maybe it's just me.
> But it's doable...


Are u running simcraft yourself? You can download it off of simc's website. I use the tool all the time when working with mine or rubims frost dk profiles. They also have gear templets for bis normal t14 and bis hardmode t14 and you can export your current character from the armory onto simc.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kinkeh

> Are u running simcraft yourself? You can download it off of simc's website. I use the tool all the time when working with mine or rubims frost dk profiles. They also have gear templets for bis normal t14 and bis hardmode t14 and you can export your current character from the armory onto simc.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


I think he's wanting someone that knows how to make detailed lines for the action priority list. My guess is to track dot power so he can mess around with that stuff, SimC currently doesn't support dot refreshing depending on their power or during procs so it's a clear dps difference.

----------


## imdasandman

> I think he's wanting someone that knows how to make detailed lines for the action priority list. My guess is to track dot power so he can mess around with that stuff, SimC currently doesn't support dot refreshing depending on their power or during procs so it's a clear dps difference.


Gotcha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## nilrem2004

Yes exactly. It seems I cannot track dot's in simcraft as I want to, and only way to make profile even better is to sim it as it is now and then play with values or countless of hours of test logging and at this point I think number of hours needed would exceed someting a normal person would do  :Big Grin: 
Nevertheless I'm always spinning math in my head, that's my curse  :Big Grin:

----------


## TommyT

Theres a major issue on the paid profile on spirit kings hc
it wont dps the boss thats under 30% if the other boss uses shield/sleight of hand

----------


## nilrem2004

I was actually waiting for anyone's feedback on that. I think it's solved now.

----------


## TommyT

> I was actually waiting for anyone's feedback on that. I think it's solved now.


Ah brilliant 
ill test tonight and let you know how it goes

----------


## Phishstick

Yea i had the same issue last week but i dint know the fight very well so i was not sure if i was even supposed to be dpsing - also i have notice on Ambershapper profile does not interrupt myself or the add not sure it does that but i thought i read somewhere it did (normal difficulty)

----------


## Kinkeh

> Yea i had the same issue last week but i dint know the fight very well so i was not sure if i was even supposed to be dpsing - also i have notice on Ambershapper profile does not interrupt myself or the add not sure it does that but i thought i read somewhere it did (normal difficulty)


There's no code in the profile to do interrupts atm, at least that I can see right now.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Yea i had the same issue last week but i dint know the fight very well so i was not sure if i was even supposed to be dpsing - also i have notice on Ambershapper profile does not interrupt myself or the add not sure it does that but i thought i read somewhere it did (normal difficulty)


EDIT. Nvm, looks like he did add that code. Sorry for the double post ^_^.

----------


## Phishstick

> There's no code in the profile to do interrupts atm, at least that I can see right now.



ah kk not rly a big deal i can manage to click a button  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Yup, you have Amber shaper code inside also. I tested it on normal and all works fine you just have to have Monstrosity targeted and be in range of it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chinaboy

Nilrem the profile is popping doomguard at Garalon HC on the legs at 20% and on Amber monstrosity, i think adds on last boss of HOF might also be a problem.

----------


## imdasandman

> Nilrem the profile is popping doomguard at Garalon HC on the legs at 20% and on Amber monstrosity, i think adds on last boss of HOF might also be a problem.


Take doom guard out like I did. I pop it manually

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TommyT

Worked extremely well on spirit kings hc after i updated

----------


## pet4rdo

send me thnxs!!!

----------


## Kinkeh

> Take doom guard out like I did. I pop it manually
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Or better yet just remove the health check from the code and add the same key as dark soul, just don't hold it down too long and shouldn't have a problem with popping whichever you want.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Nilrem the profile is popping doomguard at Garalon HC on the legs at 20% and on Amber monstrosity, i think adds on last boss of HOF might also be a problem.


updated fix for that  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phishstick

Just wanted to let you know i will be re-donating when 5.2 hits the amount of work you put into this is great and the support is even better  :Big Grin:

----------


## mmmmbakes

^ I will be doing the same! Quick question though I seem to get a lot of .lua errors when using tukUI which means I have to /reloadui in WoW. But when I use ShestakUI the profile runs flawlessly.

----------


## David562

After many hours of testing, i just gave up on that redot while haunt issue. i saw improvements in dps on single target but created issues on multidotting fights. ill just intervene durring boss's fights.

----------


## nilrem2004

> After many hours of testing, i just gave up on that redot while haunt issue. i saw improvements in dps on single target but created issues on multidotting fights. ill just intervene durring boss's fights.


what profile u used public or exclusive? and can you describe the issue a bit closely in detail please.

----------


## nilrem2004

Thanks to Kinkeh we have Protectors of the Endless HC support now. If you are in charge of slowing duties this will help you alot as profile will automatically use Curse of Exhaustion on target and mouseover if you target Minion of Fear or mouseover it ofc. Recommended is to use CoExhaustion glyph  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> Just wanted to let you know i will be re-donating when 5.2 hits the amount of work you put into this is great and the support is even better


Thank you very much  :Big Grin:  tell me about that interrupting what would you like it to do and how would you like me to go with it: 
1. interrupt all interruptable spells
2. make a list of spells to interrupt and interrupt only them




> ^ I will be doing the same! Quick question though I seem to get a lot of .lua errors when using tukUI which means I have to /reloadui in WoW. But when I use ShestakUI the profile runs flawlessly.


I don't think those Lua errors are related to profile, can you post us the errors or screenshot or something so we can maybe help you out with this?

----------


## expunge

> Yup, you have Amber shaper code inside also. I tested it on normal and all works fine you just have to have Monstrosity targeted and be in range of it


Is the Ambershaper code in the public version as well or just the private one?

----------


## Phishstick

> Thank you very much  tell me about that interrupting what would you like it to do and how would you like me to go with it: 
> 1. interrupt all interruptable spells
> 2. make a list of spells to interrupt and interrupt only them


I think either way is fine as long as there is a easy way to Add specific spells or add exceptions.

----------


## nilrem2004

> I think either way is fine as long as there is a easy way to Add specific spells or add exceptions.


ok will see about it.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Is the Ambershaper code in the public version as well or just the private one?


It will receive an update soon also problem is I have to change a lot of things there

----------


## nilrem2004

Updated performance a bit, issue with Left Shift SB:SS just after a GCD of instant spell when it would get "stuck" and sometimes use 2 SB's.
Also raised delay on burst targets so it doesn't SB's 2 times. Hopefully fixed issue with Minion of Fear adds on Protectors HC but I'd like some more feedback on this from those who are doing Protectors HC, also should they be put on burst list or not?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Updated performance a bit, issue with Left Shift SB:SS just after a GCD of instant spell when it would get "stuck" and sometimes use 2 SB's.
> Also raised delay on burst targets so it doesn't SB's 2 times. Hopefully fixed issue with Minion of Fear adds on Protectors HC but I'd like some more feedback on this from those who are doing Protectors HC, also should they be put on burst list or not?


It really depends since you have to control where you kill the adds, I guess you could add them just people have to be careful :P.

----------


## nilrem2004

Then I better not add them  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Updated data file with Raider's training dummy ID, so it does proper rotation on it since mob level check was removed on last update bcs of issues with Doomguard / Jade potion

----------


## nilrem2004

I must say I'm surprised pleasently with arcane mages, I made single target boss profile with rotation simmilar to simcraft's current action list with small changes and on 475 ilevel it's pulling 90k dps on Garajal in LFR ofc without entering totems. That is so OP!!!!

----------


## Kinkeh

> I must say I'm surprised pleasently with arcane mages, I made single target boss profile with rotation simmilar to simcraft's current action list with small changes and on 475 ilevel it's pulling 90k dps on Garajal in LFR ofc without entering totems. That is so OP!!!!


Wait for windwalker in 5.2, was watching ptr last night and blood legions 506 affliction lock was bottom, everyone was at 105-108k while their windwalker monk was at 145k, they are already strong right now...I don't see why they are buffing them further...fight was basically patchwerk with lots of moving so I figured their lock would be top with KJC, guess not. Their demo lock (shinafae) makes you just want to go demo main spec...was pulling some amazing numbers last night, I definitely see demo coming up top in 5.2 or at least viable enough to main spec with.

----------


## nilrem2004

yeah I don't understand the buffing of monks dps except brewmaster survivability which is crap atm. But on the other hand I was playing much with simcraft these days and regarding affliction vs destro vs demo I think we will be in a good place. 

I'm watching BL right now  :Big Grin:  but no affli lock atm  :Frown:

----------


## Phishstick

Exclusive version does not work in jade serpent temple challenged mode just does nothing not sure about other dungeons - and free version works fine

----------


## nilrem2004

hmmm.....interesting, I've never done challenge modes  :Big Grin:  maybe that's why I didn't notice that. Tho I believe that will be some kind of a blizz issue, since it works in heroics. I'll check it out.

----------


## Phishstick

> hmmm.....interesting, I've never done challenge modes  maybe that's why I didn't notice that. Tho I believe that will be some kind of a blizz issue, since it works in heroics. I'll check it out.



not rly a huge issue i found myself just going manual for AOE/CC and switching to free version for certain high movement bosses but i figure Its always better to have all mobs on your attack list

----------


## tigole1

nilem on patch 5.2 affliction warlock dps is nerfed by 2% still viable , However i heard windwalker monk is #1 dps now in patch 5.2

----------


## tigole1

it was recorded on method's raid in ptr 5.2 windwlker is #1 dps followed by rogue and warlock maqges have dipped down tremedously.

----------


## nilrem2004

yup, but they aren't using our profile  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  and I have stuff comming up for 5.2, rotation changes timings that should give us those 2% back atleast  :Big Grin:

----------


## TommyT

Could you add the adds on will hc to the burst prio list?
i have to manually soulburn dots on to them most of the time

----------


## Axercis

Hey Tommy, I'd recommend editing your burn list manually...We all have different playstyles and assignments on HC, and I certainly don't want burn logic popping on Rages when my focus is Strengths and Courages.

It's literally one line to edit in the Burn List ability...I keep my personal burn list as a text file in my PQR directory so when Nilrem updates it, I just have to paste in my preferred burn targets.

----------


## imdasandman

> yup, but they aren't using our profile    and I have stuff comming up for 5.2, rotation changes timings that should give us those 2% back atleast


This...

Btw you cannot take into consideration what bis characters are able to perform to much as that is such a small player base. I am sure locks are fine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## pantsfarming

how much better is the paid profile to the free one? i cant seem to do very much DPS with the free profile i get about 40k on the dummy my item level is about 490 i have hit the haste breakpoint and have abut 50% mastery i find it quite odd. in the same gear i can do 70+ as demo

----------


## Kinkeh

> how much better is the paid profile to the free one? i cant seem to do very much DPS with the free profile i get about 40k on the dummy my item level is about 490 i have hit the haste breakpoint and have abut 50% mastery i find it quite odd. in the same gear i can do 70+ as demo


If you're using the dummies in shrine, you're doing it wrong. Or any dummies that are near eachother for that fact because the pet cleaves and you can easily average retard damage, but regardless 70k should be maintained on single target as demo. I average 85k @ ilvl 498 with the paid profile on single target with maintaining Dark Soul and doomguard at start.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Could you add the adds on will hc to the burst prio list?
> i have to manually soulburn dots on to them most of the time





> Hey Tommy, I'd recommend editing your burn list manually...We all have different playstyles and assignments on HC, and I certainly don't want burn logic popping on Rages when my focus is Strengths and Courages.
> 
> It's literally one line to edit in the Burn List ability...I keep my personal burn list as a text file in my PQR directory so when Nilrem updates it, I just have to paste in my preferred burn targets.


Yes exactly, for example I do stuff manually with burn targets since I like more control and sometimes you have to do something else and reserve a shard or two  :Big Grin: 
Edit the list in ability editor and add a name you wish to be on burn list , I'm sure you'll figure a pattern how to add it in no time  :Big Grin: 




> This...
> 
> Btw you cannot take into consideration what bis characters are able to perform to much as that is such a small player base. I am sure locks are fine.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


I agree.




> If you're using the dummies in shrine, you're doing it wrong. Or any dummies that are near eachother for that fact because the pet cleaves and you can easily average retard damage, but regardless 70k should be maintained on single target as demo. I average 85k @ ilvl 498 with the paid profile on single target with maintaining Dark Soul and doomguard at start.


Yes on standalone dummy without any cooldowns I'm doing 70k with 500ilevel. In raids opposed to what simcraft sims me on patchwerk fights I go up to 120k single target (simcraft says 107k)  :Big Grin: 

And btw we will be just fine in 5.2 , still on the top or atleast top 2  :Big Grin:

----------


## TommyT

What i meant by adding them was soon as i mouseover for a SS i want it to go off instantly instead of waiting for the current cast to finish
even with a stop casting macro it fails most of the time and the buff stays active till i apply the dots myself

----------


## Captncrunch

I thought it was a fluke at first, but the profile will sometimes quit working if I soul shatter on 10 man Imperial Vizier Zor'lok and only cast mortal coil, it's happened 4 times now.

----------


## Axercis

I've had the Mortal Coil piece bomb out on me too, Cap'n. I just untalent it to be safe.

----------


## Captncrunch

I don't want to untalent Mortal coil, It has saved me so many times from attenuation I lost count....

----------


## Ninjaderp

Attenuation is really easy to avoid if you're using PQR anyway, since mostly the only thing you need to bother about is your own movement. 
But I dont recall having a problem with Mortal Coil locking up the profile earlier, havent been raiding for some time on my lock though.

----------


## Captncrunch

I never said mortal coil locked Axercis did, I said soul shatter was locking it. Maybe it's not either, but it does lock up sometimes on the first boss in HoF.

----------


## nilrem2004

> I never said mortal coil locked Axercis did, I said soul shatter was locking it. Maybe it's not either, but it does lock up sometimes on the first boss in HoF.


I will try this out and check what's happening, can you tell me does it happen in LFR also?

BTW: Those who didn't get reply to their PM's have their inboxes full, so please clean your inboxes and PM me again  :Big Grin:

----------


## Captncrunch

No only heroic , it has never happened in LFR.

----------


## demonmeh

it casts impaling spear twice, at least on heroic, don't remember normal.

----------


## nilrem2004

yes it's possible because when you cast it it takes time thhat debuff applies to focus I guess bcs of travel time or something. not a big deal but I'll see what can I do.

----------


## Canbus

lovely nilrem, so far so good +rep

----------


## TommyT

Profile seems to be causing alot of LUA errors recently
only running DBM and tidyplates

----------


## Ninjaderp

Free version or elite? You could try remove spells out of the rotation via rotation editor and try to find the spell that causes the lua-error.

----------


## Kinkeh

> Free version or elite? You could try remove spells out of the rotation via rotation editor and try to find the spell that causes the lua-error.


Or post the LUA codes so we can see the exact spell and reason they're being caused  :Big Grin: .

----------


## nilrem2004

Yeah posting would be nice, tho I noticed it failed 3 times today since reset. Not sure if blizz was tampering with stuff.... will have to check it so any posting of LUA errors would be nice and helpfull  :Big Grin:

----------


## TommyT

Something to do with Agony
once it fails again ill post exactly what it says
an its the paid version

----------


## lockslash

Are tidyplates fault...




> Profile seems to be causing alot of LUA errors recently
> only running DBM and tidyplates

----------


## Axercis

I also run into the same error occasionally that Tommy is referring to, and a quick look at bugsack shows the intial line of the error as something to do with Agony, but I typically just reload my UI and re-enable the profile to get past it. It does seem random - I've noticed no pattern or action in particular that seems to trigger it. It's been a minor enough problem for me that I haven't taken the time to analyze the error for root cause - Usually since when it happens, I tend to be mid-raid and "Hold the next pull guys, I have to debug my bot" tends to be frowned upon.  :Smile:  

I do run Tidyplates as well, and will disable it tonight to see if I notice a correlation between that addon and the issue Tommy is reporting. One other item I'll pay more attention to tonight is that the profile sometimes seems to stop if I select another player as my target, such as a Chee-to'd raid member on Heroic Amber-Shaper. (For my European friends who may be unfamiliar with American snack foods - Players debuffed with "Reshape Life."). 

If disabled addons fixes everything, I'll confirm here. If it does not, I'll make a real effort tonight to dig into what's causing it, and at the very least post the error to this thread in its entirety so smarter people than me can help find root cause.

----------


## Captncrunch

I got the agony error as well and it just started spamming all the dots lol, sometimes it just stops all together. Strange though, it only seems to happen in normal HOF. If I get a lua error tonight I'll be sure to post it.

Update: It happened in Terrace as well ,on protectors.

----------


## Axercis

After disabling Tidyplates, I have yet to see the Agony error...Doesn' t meant it won't pop up during raid tonight, but initial stress testing on dummies (about 45 minutes straight) has been promising. If that's where the conflict lies, bNameplates on WoWinterface.com is a suitable lightweight alternative, assuming you're reliant on the debuff widget as I am. This is just speculative at the moment though.

----------


## Captncrunch

Date: 2013-02-07 22:41:48
ID: 2
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "local SoulSwapCD = select(2,GetSpellCooldow..."] line 43:
attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
Debug:
[string "local SoulSwapCD = select(2,GetSpellCooldow..."]:43: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
SoulSwapCD = 0
Darksoul = "Dark Soul: Misery"
Soulburn = nil
Agony = "Agony"
_ = ""
_ = "Interface\Icons\Spell_Shadow_CurseOfSargeras"
_ = 5
_ = "Curse"
_ = 24.402
AgonyEndTime = 666680.89
Corruption = "Corruption"
_ = ""
_ = "Interface\Icons\Spell_Shadow_AbominationExplosion"
_ = 0
_ = "Magic"
_ = 17.43
CorruptionEndTime = 666673.942
UnstableAffliction = "Unstable Affliction"
_ = ""
_ = "Interface\Icons\Spell_Shadow_UnstableAffliction_3"
_ = 0
_ = "Magic"
_ = 13.944
UnstableAfflictionEndTime = 666670.456
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "0xF150ECA900000852980"
(*temporary) = "980"
(*temporary) = "0xF150ECA900000852"
(*temporary) = "attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)"

AddOns:
Swatter, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
NPCScan, v5.0.0.5
NPCScanOverlay, v5.0.0.3
ACP, v3.4.1 
ArkInventory, v30325
ArkInventoryRules, v
ArkInventoryRulesExample, v1.00
Atlas, v1.23.0
AtlasBattlegrounds, v1.23.0
AtlasBurningCrusade, v1.23.0
AtlasCataclysm, v1.23.0
AtlasClassicWoW, v1.23.0
AtlasDungeonLocs, v1.23.0
AtlasOutdoorRaids, v1.23.0
AtlasScenarios, v1.23.0
AtlasTransportation, v1.23.0
AtlasWrathoftheLichKing, v1.23.0
AtlasLoot, vv7.04.02
AtlasLootCataclysm, vv7.04.02
AtlasLootClassicWoW, vv7.04.02
AtlasLootLoader, vv7.04.02
AtlasLootMistsofPandaria, vv7.04.02
AtlasQuest, v4.8.2
AucAdvanced, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucFilterBasic, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucFilterOutlier, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucMatchUndercut, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucScanData, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucStatHistogram, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucStatiLevel, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucStatPurchased, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucStatSales, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucStatSimple, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucStatStdDev, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucStatWOWEcon, v5.15.5383.5323(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilAppraiser, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilAskPrice, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilCompactUI, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilFixAH, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilScanButton, v5.15.5383.5320(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilScanFinish, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilScanProgress, v5.15.5383.4979(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilScanStart, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilSearchUI, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.15.5383.4828(5.15/embedded)
AutoLagTolerance, v0.8
Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.332(/embedded)
BagBrother, v
Bagnon, v5.1.2
BagnonConfig, v
Bartender4, v4.5.8
BeanCounter, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
Capping, v5.1.002
Configator, v5.1.DEV.344(/embedded)
CrapAway, v
DBMCore, v
DBMPartyMoP, v
DBMTerraceofEndlessSpring, v
DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.337(/embedded)
Enchantrix, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
EnchantrixBarker, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
FloTotemBar, v
Grail, v044
GTFO, v4.20
HealersHaveToDie, v2.0.4
Informant, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
LibExtraTip, v5.12.DEV.342(/embedded)
MikScrollingBattleText, v5.7.125
MoveAnything, v13.4.0
Omen, v3.1.8
Pawn, v1.8.2
Postal, v3.5.1
Quartz, v3.1.1
Recount, v
ReforgeLite, v1.23
rQuestWatchFrameMover, v
SaySapped, v2012-10-01
ShadowedUnitFrames, vv3.7.4
SlideBar, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
Stubby, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
Symbiosis, v0.26
TidyPlates, v6.8.3 (R561)
TidyPlatesGraphite, v
TidyPlatesGrey, v
TidyPlatesNeon, v
TidyPlatesQuatre, v
TidyPlatesHub, v
TidyPlatesWidgets, v
TipHelper, v5.12.DEV.343(/embedded)
TomTom, vv50100-1.0.2
TrickOrTreat, v
VuhDo, v3.25
VuhDoOptions, v3.25
Wholly, v029
BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v5.1.0.50100 <us>
(ck=cef)

----------


## Captncrunch

Date: 2013-02-07 23:55:11
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "local Agony, _, _, _, _, _, AgonyEndTime = ..."] line 17:
attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
Debug:
[string "local Agony, _, _, _, _, _, AgonyEndTime = ..."]:17: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
Agony = "Agony"
_ = ""
_ = "Interface\Icons\Spell_Shadow_CurseOfSargeras"
_ = 1
_ = "Curse"
_ = 23.387
AgonyEndTime = 671086.78
castAgony = true
Soulburn = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "0xF130EECB00001EE6980"
(*temporary) = "980"
(*temporary) = "0xF130EECB00001EE6"
(*temporary) = "attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)"

AddOns:
Swatter, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
NPCScan, v5.0.0.5
NPCScanOverlay, v5.0.0.3
ACP, v3.4.1 
ArkInventory, v30325
ArkInventoryRules, v
ArkInventoryRulesExample, v1.00
Atlas, v1.23.0
AtlasBattlegrounds, v1.23.0
AtlasBurningCrusade, v1.23.0
AtlasCataclysm, v1.23.0
AtlasClassicWoW, v1.23.0
AtlasDungeonLocs, v1.23.0
AtlasOutdoorRaids, v1.23.0
AtlasScenarios, v1.23.0
AtlasTransportation, v1.23.0
AtlasWrathoftheLichKing, v1.23.0
AtlasLoot, vv7.04.02
AtlasLootCataclysm, vv7.04.02
AtlasLootClassicWoW, vv7.04.02
AtlasLootLoader, vv7.04.02
AtlasLootMistsofPandaria, vv7.04.02
AtlasQuest, v4.8.2
AucAdvanced, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucFilterBasic, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucFilterOutlier, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucMatchUndercut, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucScanData, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucStatHistogram, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucStatiLevel, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucStatPurchased, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucStatSales, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucStatSimple, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucStatStdDev, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucStatWOWEcon, v5.15.5383.5323(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilAppraiser, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilAskPrice, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilCompactUI, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilFixAH, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilScanButton, v5.15.5383.5320(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilScanFinish, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilScanProgress, v5.15.5383.4979(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilScanStart, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilSearchUI, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.15.5383.5381(5.15/embedded)
AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.15.5383.4828(5.15/embedded)
AutoLagTolerance, v0.8
Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.332(/embedded)
BagBrother, v
Bagnon, v5.1.2
Bartender4, v4.5.8
BeanCounter, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
Capping, v5.1.002
Configator, v5.1.DEV.344(/embedded)
CrapAway, v
DBMCore, v
DBMMogushanVaults, v
DBMTerraceofEndlessSpring, v
DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.337(/embedded)
Enchantrix, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
EnchantrixBarker, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
FloTotemBar, v
Grail, v044
GTFO, v4.20
HealersHaveToDie, v2.0.4
Informant, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
LibExtraTip, v5.12.DEV.342(/embedded)
MikScrollingBattleText, v5.7.125
MoveAnything, v13.4.0
Omen, v3.1.8
Pawn, v1.8.2
Postal, v3.5.1
Quartz, v3.1.1
Recount, v
ReforgeLite, v1.23
rQuestWatchFrameMover, v
SaySapped, v2012-10-01
ShadowedUnitFrames, vv3.7.4
SlideBar, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
Stubby, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
Symbiosis, v0.26
TidyPlates, v6.8.3 (R561)
TidyPlatesGraphite, v
TidyPlatesGrey, v
TidyPlatesNeon, v
TidyPlatesQuatre, v
TidyPlatesHub, v
TidyPlatesWidgets, v
TipHelper, v5.12.DEV.343(/embedded)
TomTom, vv50100-1.0.2
TrickOrTreat, v
VuhDo, v3.25
VuhDoOptions, v3.25
Wholly, v029
BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v5.1.0.50100 <us>
(ck=ce3)

----------


## TommyT

The lua error above is the exact same one i have
and we all seem to be using tidyplates so would be safe to assume thats the issue
ill remove and replace with the suggested one instead see if it fixes it

----------


## Kinkeh

Yea looking over those errors it seems pretty clear it's a tidyplates issue. The result of them returning the location of icons would mean it has nothing to do with the profile, I've never used TidyPlates and have yet to receive one of those errors :P.

----------


## demonmeh

> Yea looking over those errors it seems pretty clear it's a tidyplates issue. The result of them returning the location of icons would mean it has nothing to do with the profile, I've never used TidyPlates and have yet to receive one of those errors :P.


possible to fix? or just find an alternative to tidy plates?

----------


## Axercis

bNameplates is not generating the error for me. It's the only updated alternative I could find with a quality debuff widget. The problem, as Kinkeh said, is not with the profile, and I doubt the author of Tidyplates is going to feel particularly inclined to change his addon to avoid conflict with PQR or an associated profile.

----------


## Kinkeh

> possible to fix? or just find an alternative to tidy plates?


I wouldn't know about a fix but I would say it's nothing in Nilrem's hands. Alternatives I use Elvui which is an AIO that just includes a nameplate feature, otherwise don't know any other addon.

----------


## demonmeh

> I wouldn't know about a fix but I would say it's nothing in Nilrem's hands. Alternatives I use Elvui which is an AIO that just includes a nameplate feature, otherwise don't know any other addon.


i actually use elvui, guess i'll just disable tidyplates and go back to that T_T

----------


## TommyT

> bNameplates is not generating the error for me. It's the only updated alternative I could find with a quality debuff widget. The problem, as Kinkeh said, is not with the profile, and I doubt the author of Tidyplates is going to feel particularly inclined to change his addon to avoid conflict with PQR or an associated profile.


i got the same error using that addon today
and again with only DBM enabled

----------


## Axercis

Yeah, I got the Agony error with bNameplates in an LFR this morning.  :Frown:  Weird.

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok even though it's not profile error we have to solve it. I will rewrite some stuff that I found to maybe get in conflict with certain addons and I'll try to fix this from our side. It will just take me some time since I have been stuffed at work a lot lately  :Big Grin:

----------


## twizt3dkitty

I got the agony error in the exclusive profile but not in the free profile using nUI5.

----------


## TommyT

I got the same error without a nameplate addon but i did relog and delete the cache folder and i cant seem to remember if i got a error after that
ill be raiding again tonight so ill know for sure

----------


## TommyT

Unless its conflicting with DBM this is either PQR or profile issue i got the same error with only dbm

----------


## Phishstick

5.2 out in 2 weeks :O

Will profile be ready when the patch hits since there is no major changes?

----------


## Kinkeh

> 5.2 out in 2 weeks :O
> 
> Will profile be ready when the patch hits since there is no major changes?


Tuning hasn't been released yet. Expect nerfs to affliction and more possible changes, more or less the only thing I can see is supremacy being buffed or sac nerfed more.

----------


## twizt3dkitty

for what its worth, that error were all getting, regarding agony, i got it with haunt today just running dailies, so im not sure its spell specific, just something about timing. Not sure if its profile or pqr based.

----------


## froggystyle

++++ LOVE THE EXCULSIVE VERSION ++++ 4 top 40 ranks in normal 25man  :Smile:

----------


## lockslash

> Ok even though it's not profile error we have to solve it. I will rewrite some stuff that I found to maybe get in conflict with certain addons and I'll try to fix this from our side. It will just take me some time since I have been stuffed at work a lot lately


FYI... by error I overwrited the exclusive DATA with the normal DATA (only the data, not abilities, not rotations)... this cause continuous lua errors... when I arrange my error the lua errors disappear...

----------


## TommyT

Not being funny this needs fixing
having to reload my ui during fights 2-3 times isnt what i paid for
iam only using DBM no other addons

----------


## Kinkeh

> Not being funny this needs fixing
> having to reload my ui during fights 2-3 times isnt what i paid for
> iam only using DBM no other addons


I've been using the profile fine for the past couple months, not a single issue and on the latest version. Not saying it's not happening to you but I am saying try getting a fresh version of PQR, the profile and data file without editing them and testing that. Nilrem definitely has been busy since he's usually online frequently and updating frequently, obviously you paid for it but he's still a single person.

I'm also using DBM, Elvui and multiple other addons besides nameplate ones so it's not those.

----------


## TommyT

> I've been using the profile fine for the past couple months, not a single issue and on the latest version. Not saying it's not happening to you but I am saying try getting a fresh version of PQR, the profile and data file without editing them and testing that. Nilrem definitely has been busy since he's usually online frequently and updating frequently, obviously you paid for it but he's still a single person.
> 
> I'm also using DBM, Elvui and multiple other addons besides nameplate ones so it's not those.


Wow is a fresh install
the profile and PQR are fresh

----------


## pyschoshuriken

You actually didn't pay for anything. You kindly donated to nilrem for his tremendous work on this profile. As a thank you, nilrem gave you access to his private stash he gives to people he likes. You're not paying per update are you? Give the guy a break, he's busy.

----------


## froggystyle

can anyone point me 2 Destruction or demo routine that works hopefuly 1/2 as good as this one

----------


## Phishstick

just wanted to add that i am also having no issue running latest profile elv ui dbm and other utility stuff so not sure what the problem is

----------


## Ninjaderp

froggystyle check Soapbox thread for destro/demonology

----------


## Captncrunch

Seems a fresh install of pqr and all my addons solved the issues. I'll be running Terrace and HoF tonight, that's usually where I get errors the most. I'll report back with results.


Just ran both and had no errors  :Cool:

----------


## pantsfarming

is Nilrem on vacation or sick at the moment ? just wondering as i donated 3 days ago and i haven't heard from him. I'm not moaning by the way : ) just curious.... (i want my profile NAOW!!) hehe

----------


## Phishstick

> is Nilrem on vacation or sick at the moment ? just wondering as i donated 3 days ago and i haven't heard from him. I'm not moaning by the way : ) just curious.... (i want my profile NAOW!!) hehe


He mentioned he was swamped with work but he will be on soon i would guess

----------


## TommyT

Ill try reinstalling pqr and the profile again then

----------


## Manrikswife

> You actually didn't pay for anything. You kindly donated to nilrem for his tremendous work on this profile. As a thank you, nilrem gave you access to his private stash he gives to people he likes. You're not paying per update are you? Give the guy a break, he's busy.


Yes they are..

----------


## Kinkeh

> Yes they are..


No, they don't pay per update. They donated once and get unlimited updates. Nilrem's usually online daily and multiple times at that, him being offline for a couple days now certainly means that he has something going on, so all that can be said is to be patient. *If anyone purchased the profile, PM me proof of purchase (screenshot of the paypal purchase) and I'll send you the download link so you don't have to wait.*

----------


## twizt3dkitty

> No, they don't pay per update. They donated once and get unlimited updates. Nilrem's usually online daily and multiple times at that, him being offline for a couple days now certainly means that he has something going on, so all that can be said is to be patient. *If anyone purchased the profile, PM me proof of purchase (screenshot of the paypal purchase) and I'll send you the download link so you don't have to wait.*


not asking for it as i have it, but thats kinda sketchy, unless you know nilrem personally or something. Also not telling you what to do.

----------


## Kinkeh

> not asking for it as i have it, but thats kinda sketchy, unless you know nilrem personally or something. Also not telling you what to do.


I'm not doing it not knowing people can just edit the page elements. If they just joined this month, going to have to wait for him personally, just don't want people sitting in the dark.  :Smile:

----------


## Manrikswife

> No, they don't pay per update. They donated once and get unlimited updates. Nilrem's usually online daily and multiple times at that, him being offline for a couple days now certainly means that he has something going on, so all that can be said is to be patient. *If anyone purchased the profile, PM me proof of purchase (screenshot of the paypal purchase) and I'll send you the download link so you don't have to wait.*


Actually my post was directed at him saying that they didn´t pay for anything, im getting tired of that "you donated be happy u got something back" excuse lol.

Anyways, I love this profile, only thing that confuses me is the opener, isn't it supposed to use SB:SS when I open with dark soul? (holding ctrl), he only uses SB:SS when my trinkets proc, and aren't you supposed to use fel flame for that?

Edit: sometimes it does use soul swap after dark soul, but it uses agony first, which is still a gcd wasted.

----------


## wwndrk

> Actually my post was directed at him saying that they didn´t pay for anything, im getting tired of that "you donated be happy u got something back" excuse lol.
> 
> Anyways, I love this profile, only thing that confuses me is the opener, isn't it supposed to use SB:SS when I open with dark soul? (holding ctrl), he only uses SB:SS when my trinkets proc, and aren't you supposed to use fel flame for that?
> 
> Edit: sometimes it does use soul swap after dark soul, but it uses agony first, which is still a gcd wasted.


and it would be PERFECT if it would refresh dots witth sb:ss when dark soul and int procs are about to fall off. thats a MASSIVE damage increase....unfortunately i dont know how to code stuff like that in pqr

----------


## CharleyWex

I actually still manually do the opener because sometimes it gets wonky on the profile, but after the opener its basically perfect. Haunt - SBSS - MG - MG - SBSS - Haunt - MG - Activate pqr. I hit around 240k dps with that opener. There may be a better way, but that's how I do it. Pre-pot of course.

----------


## nilrem2004

I'm still here guys. Errors that you are experiencing are related to wow or pqr as far as I can see. I'm working on things and the next update will be soon. I am sorry for delay but I started working a lot and I have abit less time to checkout on forum. But no worries profiles will be updated. I also created Warrior Protection profile meanwhile so that will be out also.
Errors are for now not related to anything since I got reports of ppl using all sorts of addons and stuff. It even happened to me 2 times today I had to reload UI, and since I have older versions I have also tried it with versions I'm sure have worked flawlessly and it still happens sometimes so I'm sure it's not profile related. It's possible some stuff has been changed by blizz that interfere with PQR., maybe on purpose, maybe by accident but I'll figure it out eventually.

Major update will be before 5.2 hits us , untill them if I find a fix for this it will be posted asap.

----------


## Phishstick

> I'm still here guys. Errors that you are experiencing are related to wow or pqr as far as I can see. I'm working on things and the next update will be soon. I am sorry for delay but I started working a lot and I have abit less time to checkout on forum. But no worries profiles will be updated. I also created Warrior Protection profile meanwhile so that will be out also.
> Errors are for now not related to anything since I got reports of ppl using all sorts of addons and stuff. It even happened to me 2 times today I had to reload UI, and since I have older versions I have also tried it with versions I'm sure have worked flawlessly and it still happens sometimes so I'm sure it's not profile related. It's possible some stuff has been changed by blizz that interfere with PQR., maybe on purpose, maybe by accident but I'll figure it out eventually.
> 
> Major update will be before 5.2 hits us , untill them if I find a fix for this it will be posted asap.



not sure whats going on i have raided multiple times in last 2 weeks and have encountered no errors wierd-

hope you can have profile for 5.2 working as quick as possible i will be re-donating shortly after 5.2 as a thank you  :Smile:

----------


## nilrem2004

Yes I will rewrite some stuff for 5.2 in hope to solve some issues.

----------


## demonmeh

Also off topic, but I'm seeing conflicting information on when to pop doomguard, some places says doomguard isn't affected by bloodlust while others says yes?

----------


## nilrem2004

doomguard benefits from bloodlust and from other procs also  :Big Grin:

----------


## wanted77

Do you have a PVP profile for warlock? if not, do you know of any that can/could be used for pvp?
many thanks.

----------


## nilrem2004

no pvp for now.
btw there are some updates in profile so re-download, mostly bugfixes and added synapse springs on Dark Soul:Misery.

ty Kink  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hai-A! +3 extra rep there for ya, nilrem ^^

----------


## demonmeh

> doomguard benefits from bloodlust and from other procs also


but is it capped at 17 doom bolts regardless of the haste buff?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Warlock
> - Hand of Gul'dan, Shadowflame, Shadow Bolt, Touch of Chaos and Wild Imp Firebolt +15%.
> - Soul Fire damage +22%.
> - Conflagrate and Immolate damage +20%.
> - Incinerate damage +10%.


Ruh roh. Here's the hoping affliction doesn't get nerfed. =[

----------


## Captncrunch

I keep getting this error over and over on the master tracker profile.
Hmm strange, I re downloaded the same profile that was updated 3 days ago and took all my other warlock profiles out of the folder and it seem to fix it. I wonder if it is sharing cvar with other profiles like alesisonfire and vishausa was....

Date: 2013-02-22 19:09:01
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "local Agony, _, _, _, _, _, AgonyEndTime = ..."] line 17:
attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
Debug:
[string "local Agony, _, _, _, _, _, AgonyEndTime = ..."]:17: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
Agony = "Agony"
_ = ""
_ = "Interface\Icons\Spell_Shadow_CurseOfSargeras"
_ = 1
_ = "Curse"
_ = 23.309
AgonyEndTime = 311905.882
castAgony = true
Soulburn = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "0xF530EB0E00357115980"
(*temporary) = "980"
(*temporary) = "0xF530EB0E00357115"
(*temporary) = "attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)"

AddOns:
Swatter, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
NPCScan, v5.0.0.5
NPCScanOverlay, v5.0.0.3
ACP, v3.4.1 
AutoLagTolerance, v0.8
Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.332(/embedded)
BagBrother, v
Bagnon, v5.1.2
Bartender4, v4.5.8
BattlegroundTargets, v50100-2
BeanCounter, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
Configator, v5.1.DEV.344(/embedded)
DBMCore, v
DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.337(/embedded)
Enchantrix, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
EnchantrixBarker, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
Grail, v045
GrailAchievements, v005
GrailReputations, v004
GTFO, v4.21
HealersHaveToDie, v2.0.4
Informant, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
LibExtraTip, v5.12.DEV.342(/embedded)
MikScrollingBattleText, v5.7.125
MoveAnything, v13.4.0
Omen, v3.1.8
Pawn, v1.8.3
Postal, v3.5.1
Quartz, v3.1.1
Recount, v
ReforgeLite, v1.23
SellJunk, v3.0.8
SlideBar, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
Stubby, v5.15.5383 (LikeableLyrebird)
TipHelper, v5.12.DEV.343(/embedded)
TomTom, vv50100-1.0.2
VuhDo, v3.29
VuhDoOptions, v3.29
Wholly, v030
BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v5.1.0.50100 <us>
(ck=437)

----------


## twizt3dkitty

that error's been reported quite a bit, i have nova installed for destro, maybe ill drop the affy nova profile, i dont use it anyhow, see if that fixes it for me, the error is totally random on my end...

----------


## Kinkeh

> I keep getting this error over and over on the master tracker profile.


_ = "Interface\Icons\Spell_Shadow_CurseOfSargeras"

There's your problem, not sure what addon needs to be disabled but whatever has to do with that icon is conflicting with the profile. It's something to do with nameplates most likely.

----------


## Captncrunch

o


> _ = "Interface\Icons\Spell_Shadow_CurseOfSargeras"
> 
> There's your problem, not sure what addon needs to be disabled but whatever has to do with that icon is conflicting with the profile. It's something to do with nameplates most likely.


I thought that's what it was but when I googled curse of sargeras as maybe a macro icon or something I couldn't find it :/

----------


## nilrem2004

Yeah I got that error also sometimes but on my side I noticed that at same moment something happened with TidyPlates also. Anyways I'm working now on sorting some stuff out and creating a profile pack. Profile pack will contain Affliction, Arcane, Fire, and Protection warrior. Hopefully it goes out today  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok , profile pack is out, as my signature says, PM me for info and be sure to have space in your inbox to receive a reply.  :Big Grin: 
Updates for 5.2 will be following and full support for profile pack.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

g*****rt empty your inbox so I can send you reply.

Please guys empty your inboxes if you're expecting me to reply. ty  :Big Grin:

----------


## Exeyle

I just did an LFR, the Affliction Exclusive profile din't seem to cast any trinkets, CDs or pots. Does it intentionally not cast them in LFR? Or is something wrong with my profile

----------


## Kinkeh

> I just did an LFR, the Affliction Exclusive profile din't seem to cast any trinkets, CDs or pots. Does it intentionally not cast them in LFR? Or is something wrong with my profile


The profile doesn't cast Dark Soul automatically (This is for more control over dps, a good example is heroic Vizier's echo adds, if the profile just popped it willy nilly, it would be a waste not getting full uptime on the boss..it's also for the opener.). Before you pull a boss, do this:
Hold down Left Control (Dark Soul Ability) and get the profile into combat by pressing Curse of Elements. What this will do is as soon as you press Curse of elements, it puts you into combat and as soon as you enter combat, since you're holding down Left Control the profile will cast Dark Soul and trinkets. The profile uses pots during hero but never any other time, have to manually pre-pot. Other then that, it should automatically cast doomguard during hero and sub 20% health, it also uses racials automatically.

----------


## Exeyle

Ahhh thx alot, that works alot better. And for the DG I think it just didn't like one fight its working fine now. Ty

----------


## genebart

> g*****rt empty your inbox so I can send you reply.
> 
> Please guys empty your inboxes if you're expecting me to reply. ty


Done and sorry bout that... Wasn't aware sent and incoming messages counted as double towards the cap.

----------


## Captncrunch

I think I discovered 3 main add-ons that cause errors through process of elimination and are used by a lot of people. Bartender4, Domino's, and Miks Scrolling Battle Text, All have not been updated in 2 years. Just thought I would post this if anyone was having issues.

----------


## Chinaboy

Jeez sacrifice give 35% now and haunt 30%

----------


## Kinkeh

> Jeez sacrifice give 35% now and haunt 30%


Yea afflictions gonna be pretty crap in 5.2 playstyle wise(supremacy will be the best which with affliction is just meh personally, GC said himself that they want DPS over convenience) It's going to be all about demonology and I prefer a felguard over an observer/imp  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## nilrem2004

How many would be interested in destro and demo profiles of equal quality as affliction? Also since I have no time to check atm, what are predictions for 5.2 in dps wise, destro above demo or otherwise?

----------


## Ninjaderp

If equal quality as your affliction, then I would guess EVERYBODY should be interested ^^ 

Also I havent read through the whole thread, but on the last pages it seems pretty even between Demo and Affli, have a look: 
Patch 5.2 Warlock discussion

----------


## Kinkeh

Once everyone gets meta gems, it's going to be: Affliction Supremacy = Demo > Destro (destro got destroyed in my opinion).
Without the gems, it will be: Demo = Affliction Supremacy > Destro.

*Demo has to be played correctly though, which includes:*
-- Shadowflame weaving (Explained here)
-- Proper use of meta (Explained here)
-- Soul fire inside of meta sub 25% or during high procs. (Explained here)
-- Proper use of Molten Core, it's good to use them with procs and you can actually hold onto them instead of wasting them.

During aoe you want to maintain corruption, in an aoe situation you never refresh corruption manually. Void Ray maintains it.
-- The main fury burn while AoEing is going to be Void ray while maintaining Immolation aura and the player mouseover dooming every add and maintaining it after that.
-- Channel Hellfire outside of Meta to gain fury along with the player having corruption on everything.

Here's a good post on Mmo-champ that I got everything from, 5.1 Demonology Warlock Guide. All in all I think demo will be your biggest challenge yet :P.

----------


## Aleksonfire

Honestly I think demo is getting way buffed(which honestly seems a little pointless to me since its supposed to be the leveling spec) and affliction got a minor buff and a major nerf. 
In terms of scaling I still believe affliction will scale a lot better with the next set of gear, whereas demo will be stuck with too many side stats and not enough intellect to balance it out. So far I've seen haste cap on demo, crit at 65%, and the rest mastery. But that is achievable with the current set of gear. So adding more secondary stats probably won't help as much as say affliction, where its near damn difficult to get haste cap, and the scaling on mastery is much lower than that of demo thus if we assume at the current tier it takes more to meet the requirements for affliction, the extra that will come with the higher gear I think will increase the dps on affliction more than the increase we will see from demo.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Once everyone gets meta gems, it's going to be: Affliction Supremacy = Demo > Destro (destro got destroyed in my opinion).
> Without the gems, it will be: Demo = Affliction Supremacy > Destro.
> 
> *Demo has to be played correctly though, which includes:*
> -- Shadowflame weaving (Explained here)
> -- Proper use of meta (Explained here)
> -- Soul fire inside of meta sub 25% or during high procs. (Explained here)
> -- Proper use of Molten Core, it's good to use them with procs and you can actually hold onto them instead of wasting them.
> 
> ...


and since I love challenges...it's on!

----------


## nilrem2004

My god this demo profile is really a challenge :P
work..work...  :Big Grin:

----------


## maplent

> My god this demo profile is really a challenge :P
> work..work...


Well it's worth it, think of all the love you'll get for making an awesome Demo profile  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Well single target is done, does around 96-100k dps on dummy on wrong reforge and gems (was in affliction gear)  :Big Grin: 
Now waiting for LFR to see some real numbers.

----------


## Mavmins

How does that compare to your affliction spec ? oh and which Grimoire are you using ?

I find demonology quite fun to play and have been using the Nova profile which works great, but I love your Affliction profile, it just suits my style of play and has everything covered.
If you need anyone else to test it I would love to.

----------


## nilrem2004

Well my affliction is much stronger than demo, especially bcs affliction takes advantage of dynamic dot refreshing , a thing that don't go well with demo, and when you compare specs in simulationcraft it puts demo above affliction, but they don't have dynamic dot refreshing for affli, so in fact affli is a bit stronger than demo.

what I need now is suggestions for AoE, and what to do with void ray, it's preety crappy.

----------


## froggystyle

Ohh man if only nilrem could pull off a demo profile as seci as his aff i would cream my self  :Smile:  reguardless keep up the great work  :Smile:  melting faces 16/16h with his exculsive aff profile  :Smile:

----------


## nilrem2004

Well profile is going very good for now, I have only minor issue.... I put felguard to attack and on bosses if tank looses aggro I die like instant bcs of soul link :P

----------


## nilrem2004

ok.... I was a nab....didn't turn off threatening presence for pet :P

----------


## Phishstick

Nilrem did you get my pm?

----------


## CharleyWex

Nil, 

Don't forget Demo is basically get a full on buffs in 5.2 

•Hand of Gul'dan now deals 15% more damage.
•Shadowflame now deals 15% more damage.
•Soul Fire now deals 22% more damage.
•Touch of Chaos now deals 15% more damage.
•Wild Imp's Firebolt now deals 15% more damage.

Do you think something like that would make up the differences between your AFF and Demo profile?

----------


## Mavmins

Any chance you will release this profile soon Nilrem ? Would love to try it out and compare to your exclusive affliction one

----------


## nilrem2004

@Charley I'm also interested in that also to see real difference, and I will test it for sure as soon patch hits us. For now demo looks promising with pulling around 100k single target, with buffs it should be much more.

@Mavmins profile is complete, I'm just testing it and tweaking the values, then I will combine reports from my testers and see if there is something I'm missing or needs improvement. Logics of the profile and spec don't allow me much to work beyond simcraft model but I have few things in mind as always  :Big Grin:

----------


## TommyT

http://www.*************/File:Spell_...rgeras.png?c=1

the error seems to be something to do with icon itself
i still continue to get error's with zero addons enabled
was tested on a fresh downloaded wow/pqr/profile
and wtf? you cant link wow pedia?

----------


## blaythe

Same as mav, I'd like to test against your aff elite. I got gems and enchants ready to be switched over :P

----------


## nilrem2004

soon, I'm fixing bugs  :Big Grin:

----------


## twizt3dkitty

So what kinda dps are yall pullin with the master tracker profile?

Im ilvl 494 -> hit 5100 -> haste 48xx (over cap) mastery 10554 fully raid buffed, and im only doing like 80k single target, i just feel like i should be doing more, my dps to a target dummy without raid buffs is only like 60k or so (would have to check again to be posotive)

I just thought I should be doing better, another loc in guild (not using pqr) says i should be opening with sbss twice, like use it again to fresh the dots but idk..

----------


## Axercis

> So what kinda dps are yall pullin with the master tracker profile?
> 
> Im ilvl 494 -> hit 5100 -> haste 48xx (over cap) mastery 10554 fully raid buffed, and im only doing like 80k single target, i just feel like i should be doing more, my dps to a target dummy without raid buffs is only like 60k or so (would have to check again to be posotive)
> 
> I just thought I should be doing better, another loc in guild (not using pqr) says i should be opening with sbss twice, like use it again to fresh the dots but idk..


A lot of us do a manual opener and then kick the profile in. The profile is designed to maintain a simcraft DPS rotation as perfectly as possible, but it's not going to do your opener for you - At least not as effectively as you can do it manually.

At 506 iLvL I pull about 86K single target on a boss dummy without blowing cooldowns (even Dark Soul). The other lock in my guild does not use PQR and at roughly the same iLVL manages to stay pretty close to me. I do notice that my uptimes on DoTs are significantly better than his, but he spends more time channeling MG. I've struggled with that dichotomy for some time now - The profile is nearly flawless...I just think the Simcraft model is less so.

----------


## twizt3dkitty

ahh, so the lft ctrl and coe opener isnt ideal, im a good 10ilvls under you anyhow, so your mastery is prolly way over mine. anyone closer to 495 able to comment?

----------


## CharleyWex

My warlock is ilvl495 and I can attest to doing the manual opener as well, not that big a deal really since its only about 8 gcds then kick on the profile. Full raid buffs and an ideal setting, I do around 106k-109k on elite protectors fight which barring the orb is basically a patchwork fight. I've gotten above 110k a few times but that's all about your shard RNG. Always awesome when no matter what it seems you are at 3-4 shards the whole fight.

Opener usually gets you to 200k dps manually and if you hero at the start you can see around 250k peaks on the open.

----------


## TommyT

> My warlock is ilvl495 and I can attest to doing the manual opener as well, not that big a deal really since its only about 8 gcds then kick on the profile. Full raid buffs and an ideal setting, I do around 106k-109k on elite protectors fight which barring the orb is basically a patchwork fight. I've gotten above 110k a few times but that's all about your shard RNG. Always awesome when no matter what it seems you are at 3-4 shards the whole fight.


i did 132k on that fight with 494ilvl and most of the time i dont even bother with a manual opener

----------


## pyschoshuriken

> So what kinda dps are yall pullin with the master tracker profile?
> 
> Im ilvl 494 -> hit 5100 -> haste 48xx (over cap) mastery 10554 fully raid buffed, and im only doing like 80k single target, i just feel like i should be doing more, my dps to a target dummy without raid buffs is only like 60k or so (would have to check again to be posotive)
> 
> I just thought I should be doing better, another loc in guild (not using pqr) says i should be opening with sbss twice, like use it again to fresh the dots but idk..


Remember, nilrem's profile doesn't give an accurate reading on training dummies, its best to do an lfr an measure off a boss =D.

----------


## CharleyWex

> i did 132k on that fight with 494ilvl and most of the time i dont even bother with a manual opener


Interesting, I wonder what the difference may be considering we're using the exact same profile.

----------


## KryoKid

I can vouch that the paid for profile is top notch!

----------


## Axercis

> soon, I'm fixing bugs


Great timing, BTW, Nilrem.

I wasn't expecting 5.2 until the 19th, and now they're saying tomorrow.

----------


## nilrem2004

To answer some questions, Affliction profile doesn't use simcraft that is why it's better than simcraft simulates. Sims show me doing like 107k on patchwerk fight and I have mamnaged to go to 117-120k 502ilevel  :Big Grin: 
Demo profile is in testing still and should be up tomorrow if all goes well. Also there will be some improvements to Affliction in regarding start of the fight so it will use SB:SS when things proc to refresh dots on start.
Demo is now holding 70-73k on target dummy with no buffs. Compared to affli with which I do 80+k without any CD's I think will be fine after boost we expect on patch  :Big Grin:

----------


## TommyT

> To answer some questions, Affliction profile doesn't use simcraft that is why it's better than simcraft simulates. Sims show me doing like 107k on patchwerk fight and I have mamnaged to go to 117-120k 502ilevel 
> Demo profile is in testing still and should be up tomorrow if all goes well. Also there will be some improvements to Affliction in regarding start of the fight so it will use SB:SS when things proc to refresh dots on start.
> Demo is now holding 70-73k on target dummy with no buffs. Compared to affli with which I do 80+k without any CD's I think will be fine after boost we expect on patch


the demo profile going to be a donation premium one?

----------


## nilrem2004

You can send me PM about Demo profile  :Big Grin:

----------


## twizt3dkitty

just keep us posted to when you push your 5.2 changes live nilrem  :Smile:  PQR itself should be updating shortly.

----------


## Kinkeh

Highly anticipating the new affliction profile, mainly because the first boss of the instance looks perfect for supremacy single target. From what I'm reading affl and demo are going to be very close head to head, will have to see what will change with the legendary gems. Good thing you have both specs covered and affl doesn't need much added. ;p

----------


## CharleyWex

Yeah they went live with gosac being 25% now too for aff, lower than estimated. Interesting indeed....

----------


## nilrem2004

wwndrk please empty your inbox  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

I hate affliction nerfs!  :Big Grin:

----------


## LazyRaider

hate affliciation nerfs? what happened

----------


## nilrem2004

well big old blizz nerfed us a bit, but then again not that much  :Big Grin: 
There is always Demo spec  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phishstick

Hmm since the kiljardeens changes profile seems to cast chaos or w/e the green shooting thing is called bolt when moving always


ok some more issues not sure but after i got into combat with a elite profile broke (did not dps the elite just stopped) after that only casts haunt on normal targets

----------


## Kinkeh

> Hmm since the kiljardeens changes profile seems to cast chaos or w/e the green shooting thing is called bolt when moving always
> 
> 
> ok some more issues not sure but after i got into combat with a elite profile broke (did not dps the elite just stopped) after that only casts haunt on normal targets


The spellid of KJC changed to 137587, as for the other problem I'm not sure.

----------


## freaki

your pm box is full nilrem!

----------


## Phishstick

Well i cant get the no dps bug to happen again i did update to the new pqr client that might have something to do with it just need a fix for KJC looked around the code but Nilrem's code is to advanced for me lol

----------


## CharleyWex

Exclusive aff stops on Jin'rock on Lightning Storm

----------


## demonmeh

> The spellid of KJC changed to 137587, as for the other problem I'm not sure.


would you happen to know the old ID so i can find it and replace it? Thanks.

----------


## nilrem2004

I just updated KJC in profile please re-download.

Charley I will check this in afternoon when I get back from work since patch isn't here yet in EU. Try to find out where exactly it stops or describe what happends so I can fix it faster  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chinaboy

Profile don't SB:SS after darksoul at start and sometimes stops

----------


## CharleyWex

Nil,

On Jin'rock it happens when he casts his thunderstorm between puddle phases. I think its because he isn't attacking anyone and doesn't have threat on the tank so the rotation may think you are out of combat or something. If you watch a video for the fight you'll know the phase I'm talking about, happens 2 or 3 times. For me the rotation started back up when he went back to the phase after that until we get to the next thunderstorm.

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok I'll check it out

----------


## Phishstick

profile seems to cast a single chaos bolt when it SSSB's does not happen 100% of the time just ran it on a dungeons so saw it happen multiple times

----------


## Ninjaderp

I think the spell you refer to is called "Shadow Flame"? Chaos Bolt is a Destro-spell ^^

----------


## Phishstick

Errr yes  :Big Grin:  so is that intentional?

----------


## TheGodMasteR

rotation just cast fel flame when i move?

----------


## Phishstick

> rotation just cast fel flame when i move?


that was fixed update profile

----------


## nilrem2004

I will do more testing today to see since yesterday I came late home and couldn't keep my eyes open.

----------


## Axercis

Fluids adds on Primordius are level 90. They are not hostile to the player so the rotation bugs out when they're targeted.

----------


## nashades

Hello,

To put it simply, I am installing the file "*. Lua" in data and then I install the files "*. Xml" in the profile warlock.

I launched the game I connect with my warlock, I run PQR I choose in your profile "alte + X" I return to the game, then I "alt + X" to start the program.

And I click the right mouse button to attack the target and nothing happens.

Please help me ^ ^

----------


## Axercis

The right mouse button won't start your rotation...You need to cast your first spell manually or enter combat.

----------


## nilrem2004

Guys it would really help when there is a problem with such adds and stuff to link here or write the ability name or add name exact one, and possibly link to wowhead so I can put up a fast fix
I haven't even had a chance to get there, since our guild is on second boss and there all works fine  :Frown: 
You can prepare links to abilities adds etc by the evening, and when I come home I can then make a fast fix and upload since I work during the day and can't do all the checking and stuff.

----------


## Axercis

The targets on Primodius that freeze up the profile are:

Living Fluid - NPC - World of Warcraft - "Living Fluid" Bad Version (Killing creates a void zone)
Living Fluid - NPC - World of Warcraft - "Living Fluid" Good Version (Creates Mutagenic Pools when killed)

,

----------


## nashades

I even the beginning of the cycle there is nothing so j would like a hand with your thank you

----------


## nilrem2004

> The targets on Primodius that freeze up the profile are:
> 
> Living Fluid - NPC - World of Warcraft - "Living Fluid" Bad Version (Killing creates a void zone)
> Living Fluid - NPC - World of Warcraft - "Living Fluid" Good Version (Creates Mutagenic Pools when killed)
> 
> ,


Ok so if you target any of those adds what exactly happens? Lua errors or?
And what are adds solutions, are you ever supposed to kill them or no like 0 dps on them?
Basically tell me what profile should do with those adds  :Big Grin: 
And does same happens on mouseover or just on targeting?

----------


## Axercis

Mouseover works fine. It's only when directly targeted. I don't get an LUA error, and when I switch back to the boss the rotation starts right up again.

I did get a client message from the game that I haven't seen before...Something about too many actions attempted in a given time period. It looks like a server-side throttling warning I'll screenshot it next time.

The way the encounter was designed, I don't think we're supposed to know the difference between the two Living Fluids. The bad ones act as sort of a soft enrage when the floor becomes too full of void zones to navigate. I guess a perfect profile would return a chat message when mousing over or targeting a bad Fluid and say "Pick a new target," but that would probably be pointless because it will die anyway as people who do not have an awesome Nilrem profile will just keep DPSing it.

TL;DR - For now I'd say the profile should just DPS Living Fluids indiscriminately. My opinion on that may change in Heroic mode.

FWIW, this reminds me of the issue on Elegon where the pillars would confuse the profile until you tweaked it. I assumed it had something to do with the fact that they could not attack the player, or were neutral. Same deal here...Similar to Yor'Sahj mechanic were attackable (neutral) slimes with no aggro table move toward the boss and must be intercepted and destroyed by DPS before reaching him.

Thanks for looking into this.

----------


## nilrem2004

K thank you very much for detail info, I think I solved it. Try re-download and check next raid if it works  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phishstick

K i have noticed a few bugs on occasions on opener casting COE and holding alt for DS profile will cast 6 or 7 fel flames then rotation will start also profile sometime is letting dots fall off not sure if this is because of the new unstable aff glyph since the timer is shorter hope you can fix

----------


## nilrem2004

alt for DS? I could swear it is control :P

btw I managed to compile a list of ToT bosses included the oozes good and bad ones, so soon we will be able to differentiate between them easily  :Big Grin: 

p.s. I think you shouldn't be using UA glyph in PvE, it's useless afaik.

----------


## Phishstick

> alt for DS? I could swear it is control :P
> 
> btw I managed to compile a list of ToT bosses included the oozes good and bad ones, so soon we will be able to differentiate between them easily 
> 
> p.s. I think you shouldn't be using UA glyph in PvE, it's useless afaik.



yup i meant crtl for DS but 25%reduce cast time for UA is useless?

----------


## nilrem2004

it's 25% reduced cast time but not GCD.
UA is 1.5 sec together with GCD, so with your haste if UA get's to 1.3 secs for example that means GCD is on 1.3 sec also, and then with glyph you would get like 1 sec cast but GCD would stay at 1.3 secs, so you cannot cast anthing else till GCD expires. so yes it's kinda useless  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phishstick

Hey nilrem can you add Blessed Loa Spirit - NPC Abilities - Spells - WowDB to burn list

also the fel flame issue most pulls i get stuck casting fel flame not sure why but i cant seem to stop it think it has something to do wit SSSB

ok after a bit more testing it is related to SSSB when i mouseover SB it happens sometimes again

----------


## nilrem2004

are you using KJ's ?

----------


## nilrem2004

Name of profile has changed it has "52" on the end now. Going to test that fel flame thingie

----------


## nilrem2004

K made an update, now it will for sure cast SB:SS after you cast DS with right ctrl.
Also did some testing in LFR and couldn't replicate Fel Flame issue. I was using KJC and by default profile will never cast FelFlame when you have KJC  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phishstick

> K made an update, now it will for sure cast SB:SS after you cast DS with right ctrl.
> Also did some testing in LFR and couldn't replicate Fel Flame issue. I was using KJC and by default profile will never cast FelFlame when you have KJC


K thx for the update will test the new version, and i am using KJ's

----------


## TheGodMasteR

when i move he stop casting or just cast fel flame is it normal i try to update it but he did the same thing. maybe i didnt update it correctly? can someone help me plz

----------


## Aegeus

Still loving your work! Bought the demonology profile too!

Have +2 Rep and 500 CC as appreciation  :Big Grin:

----------


## wanted77

Guys, what am i missing here, i wanted to try this profile out (whilst waiting on cokx pvp). I went to the link in the profile: http://tinyurl.com/cjrrdsv

downloaded that, which seems to be 2 months old!? then as usual i put the files in the class folder and the lua in the data folder.
Then, as usual launched the latest PQR and selected the file "master dotter", but when trying to pull mobs, nothing kicks in, no pqr rotation or anything.
Any comments? and how come the link states 2 months old since latest update?
Sorry if i am totally missing something obvious, its been a long day.
/hug

----------


## Phishstick

> Guys, what am i missing here, i wanted to try this profile out (whilst waiting on cokx pvp). I went to the link in the profile: http://tinyurl.com/cjrrdsv
> 
> downloaded that, which seems to be 2 months old!? then as usual i put the files in the class folder and the lua in the data folder.
> Then, as usual launched the latest PQR and selected the file "master dotter", but when trying to pull mobs, nothing kicks in, no pqr rotation or anything.
> Any comments? and how come the link states 2 months old since latest update?
> Sorry if i am totally missing something obvious, its been a long day.
> /hug



Must be the free version not sure Nil has had time to update it to 5.2.

----------


## nilrem2004

hopefully I update today.

----------


## isleview

i haven't been able to get the paid version to work either though.

----------


## Mbshine22

As of about 20 hours ago, I haven't been able to get the exclusive version to work.

----------


## Axercis

The offsets for PQR changed about 20 hours ago...Please check the PQR thread. Last I looked, they were only available for download there, and the autoupdater was still not pulling the new offsets.

----------


## CharleyWex

3/12 Maintenance nerf

•Warlock: Corruption damage -25%.
•Warlock: Doom damage -25%.
•Priest: Shadow Word: Pain damage -25%.

We want the dot specs to do well in multi-dot scenarios, but Affliction, Demonology and Shadow were doing too well on multi-dot fights and are still quite competitive on non-multi-dot fights. Balance druids, so far, are where we want them to be.

FRACKING FRACK.

----------


## jackson27

looks like we need a destro profile now >.>

----------


## Ninjaderp

^ I can recommend you try out Soapbox destro-profile, its very good.

----------


## nilrem2004

Well I'm almost done with demo, so next in line will be destro ofc  :Big Grin: 
though I did some amazing dps with demo today :P

----------


## jackson27

Last I saw it wasn't buy able anymore, and his free version doesn't factor cunning. *shrug*

----------


## Captncrunch

What source do you use to write your rotations, Noxxic, Icy-veins, Evrelia Gaming..etc or personal experience? I'm just curious. I used your exclusive affliction profile through most of 5.1 and loved it. I just feel like there is something missing from the Demo AOE rotation and I can't put my finger on it. I know I'm suppose to be doom/corruption dotting too. There has been some dispute on whether or not to use soul harvest for fury building as a filler and using HoG and Chaos Wave in rotaion. Some guides say to use void ray as an aoe filler.

----------


## TheGodMasteR

how to update the exclusive version ?

----------


## nilrem2004

from link you got. same one.

I'm using all kinds of sources for rotation, most of the times I do my own math and checkup and many many logs. Demo AoE is something like situational, for some stuff you have to be in melee and for some you don't, it's kinda confusing sometimes. I will do the best I can but for now I wanna perfect single target  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chinaboy

Can't wait for Destro profile too much nerf on demo and affli

----------


## blaythe

Nilrem once you start on Destru and need testing, let me know. I plan to be changing over asap.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Nilrem once you start on Destru and need testing, let me know. I plan to be changing over asap.


will do  :Big Grin: 
I will maybe start this weekend depending on time available

----------


## demonmeh

> will do 
> I will maybe start this weekend depending on time available


I'll also volunteer for testing

----------


## nilrem2004

Added new trinkets to proc monitor, updated data file also

----------


## Kinkeh

> Added new trinkets to proc monitor, updated data file also


Any chance you can add management for Council? (You basically want to SBSS your butt off on this fight as the primary way of renewing dots on every boss(100% uptime of all dots on each boss is the goal, I wonder if we can just do checks through Boss1,2,3, etc), so maybe add them to the burst target list?) I also think you should add support for haunts under crucial buffs such as the water buff on Jin'rokh, would greatly increase dps for that fight and future fights that can be added in as we go  :Embarrassment: .) Another thing you should look into adding is SBSS when we have 10 stacks of the Wushoolay trinket and when the trinket of lei-shen procs; you have a 2 second window at 10 stacks from wushoolay to SBSS at full intel and 4 seconds on the lei-shen trinket at 100% crit and finally when the legendary meta gem comes out you'll want to SBSS under that aswell, which would greatly increase DPS and help when you need to add them to your other profiles.

Right now you just have the profile updating dots through SBSS if your current stats are better then the current dot power, which is fine but you should be refreshing when dark soul is about to fall off (and other powerful procs) so they have the most increased uptime they possibly can, also contributes to the burst. 

I think you should look into migrating over to PQI, customization for stuff like Healthstone, Mortal Coil, keybinds, a toggle for major haunt usage (fights where you need to conserve shards, so don't waste them on procs), etc would only make the profile more appealing to people  :Smile: . Overall there's some stuff that could make the profile a lot better, that doesn't go to say it's already really good  :Smile: ..while the changes aren't in the need to be rushed I think they should definitely be added in and not pushed to the side as affliction will make its way back to the best spec, just all about gear to get it to that point, once we get the legendary gem it will easily be the preferred spec to play as it won't benefit demonology as much.

----------


## Axercis

I noticed on Lei Shen that something's wrong...DoT's are not refreshing properly except during Dark Soul. It's letting Agony, Corruption, and UA to fall off since today's update. Is there a way to keep the second to last update available too in case we experience an issue with a new update?

**EDIT** Actually I see it on a target dummy as well. Weird. If nobody else is reporting it I must have an addon conflict of some sort.

----------


## Phishstick

> I noticed on Lei Shen that something's wrong...DoT's are not refreshing properly except during Dark Soul. It's letting Agony, Corruption, and UA to fall off since today's update. Is there a way to keep the second to last update available too in case we experience an issue with a new update?
> 
> **EDIT** Actually I see it on a target dummy as well. Weird. If nobody else is reporting it I must have an addon conflict of some sort.




think most people are playing demo :P but i will give it a try after work

----------


## nilrem2004

I checked dummy and first 4 bosses in ToT worked fine with dots.

@ Kinkeh I am working on some of things you mentioned although it's hard without having actuall trinkets but maybe we get lucky  :Big Grin: 
For now I have put profile to refresh dots when new ones are 20% stronger than old ones, I will soon add a timer for Dark Soul to use SBSS 2 secs before it expires and also for Bloodlust.
Then we see about specifics.
For now on council maintaining 4 targets is not that of an issue but issue with updating dots with so many GCD's. 4 targets = 8 gcd's + 4 UA casts....I do it to put 1 target as focus 1 on target and 2 managing with mouseover to not spend shards on SB:SS but to have more haunts since shard generation is great  :Big Grin:

----------


## Axercis

> I checked dummy and first 4 bosses in ToT worked fine with dots.


I was looking at the proc monitor for Haunt and noticed the following:




> if not Agony and not Corruption and not UnstableAffliction then
> if TargetHealth > 25 and Soulshards > 1 and IsTargetMoPBoss() then
> dotrefreshtarget = false
> end


Changing the dotrefreshtarget boolean to "true" restored what appears to be normal DoT refreshing for me. Unfortunately, I don't have an old copy of this to compare against to determine if I inadvertently bypassed intended functionality or if you just left it set to false for debugging.

----------


## Kinkeh

> I was looking at the proc monitor for Haunt and noticed the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Changing the dotrefreshtarget boolean to "true" restored what appears to be normal DoT refreshing for me. Unfortunately, I don't have an old copy of this to compare against to determine if I inadvertently bypassed intended functionality or if you just left it set to false for debugging.


Yea that would be the problem, heh  :Smile: .

----------


## Captncrunch

Are you ever going to implement support for the last boss on the Green Fire quest line, he is a pain in the a**? Just curious.....

----------


## Axercis

I used the aff profile for that boss.  :Smile:  Worked fine...Just have to set up park macros for the Pit Lord, and make sure you have macros set up to use the mouse tweak for things like banish and fear.

----------


## Captncrunch

> I used the aff profile for that boss.  Worked fine...Just have to set up park macros for the Pit Lord, and make sure you have macros set up to use the mouse tweak for things like banish and fear.


 What is your item level? I couldn't get the pit lord to hose down the imps fast enough.

----------


## Axercis

My item level at the time was probably 505ish, but I didn't rely on the Pit Lord...I went Mannoroth's Fury and SB:SOC'd the imps to death. I only used Pit Lord breath for self-cleanse.

----------


## LazyRaider

park macros? care to shed some light?

----------


## nilrem2004

> I was looking at the proc monitor for Haunt and noticed the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Changing the dotrefreshtarget boolean to "true" restored what appears to be normal DoT refreshing for me. Unfortunately, I don't have an old copy of this to compare against to determine if I inadvertently bypassed intended functionality or if you just left it set to false for debugging.


nononnonnnonono
That is there to stop the profile to apply dots manually on a target because if there is no dot on boss it should use SB:SS to put dots on boss. I will take a look today when servers come online and check what's happening but nothing changed about dot refreshing since patch si this is a bit strange.

----------


## blaythe

Running into an issue on Jin Rohk. During Lightning Storm the profile will stop all actions completely until its over.

----------


## Kinkeh

> nononnonnnonono
> That is there to stop the profile to apply dots manually on a target because if there is no dot on boss it should use SB:SS to put dots on boss. I will take a look today when servers come online and check what's happening but nothing changed about dot refreshing since patch si this is a bit strange.


That's the issue though. It's currently returning false and the profile is not refreshing dots manually, when turned to true everything works fine.

----------


## Axercis

> Running into an issue on Jin Rohk. During Lightning Storm the profile will stop all actions completely until its over.


Yeah, I noticed that tonight too...I ran an LFR and did not experience that, but I did have it happen on Heroic. Strange.

----------


## jackson27

regular modes / heroic modes it happens. Also happens on Horridon

----------


## Kinkeh

Out of curiosity were you guys using the Breath of the Hydra, Cha-ye or Wushoolay trinket (or both of one of these)?

I'm curious if that's what is causing the stopping. As for dot refreshing for whatever reason when this code is enabled, the profile does not refresh dots properly. When changed to true or nulled out, dots refresh fine (Maybe the checks for dots not being on the target is not working and the profile just goes through anyways).


```

if not Agony and not Corruption and not UnstableAffliction then        if TargetHealth > 25 and Soulshards > 1 and IsTargetMoPBoss() then           dotrefreshtarget = false        endend 


```

----------


## Axercis

My intiial suspicion was that the new trinket logic was the culprit too, so before tweaking the profile I swapped back to Tier 14 trinkets just to make sure.

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok I found the bug with dot refreshing, it was me being fast when coding  :Big Grin: 
That is fixed and it refreshes dots now properly  :Big Grin: 
Let me check about that stopping  :Big Grin: 

Edit: Think I fixed stopping issue  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinkeh

> Ok I found the bug with dot refreshing, it was me being fast when coding 
> That is fixed and it refreshes dots now properly 
> Let me check about that stopping 
> 
> Edit: Think I fixed stopping issue


One last thing, the profile is popping doomguard on living fluid (primordius adds) and I think you should disable haunt on them too. Thanks  :Big Grin: .

----------


## TommyT

> Are you ever going to implement support for the last boss on the Green Fire quest line, he is a pain in the a**? Just curious.....


Destro is far better for him affli just doesnt have the burst

also
The agony end LUA error still happening just got it in LFR on council

----------


## tigole1

nilrem any plans for destruction, demonlogy sucks now for patch 5.2.
need a donator profile for destruction.

----------


## Kinkeh

> nilrem any plans for destruction, demonlogy sucks now for patch 5.2.
> need a donator profile for destruction.


I believe he has plans for it and demonology doesn't "suck" it's just not top, when the legendary meta gems come out affliction will most likely be better then destruction so just kinda need to be patient :3, destruction will be somewhat hard to make with rain of fire being in single target and coding all the different scenarios that would be good for chaos bolt and other things.

----------


## TommyT

affli profile doesnt support supremacy?
nvm was LUA error i cudnt see

----------


## Captncrunch

I only get lua error with tidy plates and bar addons like bartender or dominos.

----------


## TommyT

> I only get lua error with tidy plates and bar addons like bartender or dominos.


i get them with zero addons

----------


## novicane

small bug report - donor profile goes weird/crazy on the P2 of Amber Shaper. Specifically when you target the player then back to a slime. Looks like its continually casting dark intent to me.

----------


## nilrem2004

Yes remove Dark Intent from Rotation for that fight untill I do a fix.
I'm working on implementing new stuff atm for affliction  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinkeh

> Yes remove Dark Intent from Rotation for that fight untill I do a fix.
> I'm working on implementing new stuff atm for affliction


Good to hear, I've found myself playing affliction on a lot more fights (Durumu, primordius, dark animus).

----------


## nilrem2004

Yeah I like affliction more and more as I'm getting more gear  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Working on giving life and more power to everyone's beloved public affliction profile  :Big Grin:  should be done in an hour or 2  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Public version updated, link is in the first post  :Big Grin:

----------


## twizt3dkitty

any new changes in public not in exclusive that would make it better by chance? or should the exclusive bunch remain so lol/.

----------


## Ninjaderp

^^ that wouldnt make the exclusive version so exclusive would it?

----------


## nilrem2004

> ^^ that wouldnt make the exclusive version so exclusive would it?


agree  :Big Grin: 

10char

----------


## demonmeh

at what gear level would aff overtake demo? I'm still out dpsing the aff locks in my guild as demo at about 510ish ilvl.

----------


## blaythe

> at what gear level would aff overtake demo? I'm still out dpsing the aff locks in my guild as demo at about 510ish ilvl.



You'll have to sim yourself. 510 is good, don't get me wrong, but it could be completely wrong type for Aff. Make sure to sim yourself a few times. Whats good for Nilrem may not be good for you. I know in my current gear, (509 ilvl, mastery/haste heavy) Aff is simming 4k higher than demo for me personally.

----------


## demonmeh

> You'll have to sim yourself. 510 is good, don't get me wrong, but it could be completely wrong type for Aff. Make sure to sim yourself a few times. Whats good for Nilrem may not be good for you. I know in my current gear, (509 ilvl, mastery/haste heavy) Aff is simming 4k higher than demo for me personally.


the thing is i have to completely regem and reforge

----------


## Kinkeh

> the thing is i have to completely regem and reforge


Tis all about min-maxing man, I stock up on gems and enchants and use the Reforgesaver addon. Luckily my guild allows me to put a summoning portal down and go and set up my gear. I'd say affliction can be played at any gear level above 500 at this point, I still feel like the current profile is missing something since my dps is rather low even while min-maxing as affliction, I feel like soulburn on the dark soul ability is kind of buggy.

----------


## demonmeh

btw, i don't remember, is there some kind of button override on this profile or pause so i can cast something like a defensive cd, left alt on demo will stop the profile so i just bind some stuff on alt+something and would allow me to cast it.

edit: so i just reforged and simmed, aff is 10k less than demo, lulz, not sure why. probably because a lot of my gear has crit on it.

----------


## nilrem2004

yeah I will remove soulburn on dark soul, and leave it so SB:SS is worth when new dots are 20% stronger. Imho SB:SS is not worth just on Dark Soul.

----------


## blaythe

Nilrem! Any updates on the Destro profile? I'd love to test. Not to mention my guild is getting antsy about me still playing Aff :/

----------


## Mavmins

^ +1 im using the demonology and its great but im more around T14 gear so destro is ahead

----------


## nashades

big big big +1 I am starting to test me too beta

----------


## LazyRaider

nashades, you're testing the destro profile?

How is it, I'd really like to see it implemeted. The only hard part i see is a viable aoe FnB rotation.

----------


## nilrem2004

destro should be done some time next week since I have a lot of work to do  :Big Grin:

----------


## LazyRaider

and you'll also have money in your paypal  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nashades

but I would not test it, to see the difference of affiction.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> but I would not test it, to see the difference of affiction.


Why not? A comparision would be great, wouldnt it? ^^

----------


## nilrem2004

Anyone with high gear ilevel like 520+ ?

----------


## LazyRaider

> Anyone with high gear ilevel like 520+ ?


Yes, do you need some testing done? I hae your paid versions of Afflic/Demo but I've been using Destro lately.

I haven't checked on the dropbox updates of the paid profiles lately tho

----------


## TommyT

Any plans to make the affli profile respond better with tot trinkets?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Any plans to make the affli profile respond better with tot trinkets?


(More specifically, lei shen and wushoolay(Wushoolay at 10 stacks). Both of which should have huge priority on mouseover/focus over everything else and really shouldn't be replaced by other buffs, especially the 100% crit one until its full duration has ended).

----------


## nilrem2004

I'll see what I can do... they are generally supported just need to add some checks and calcs  :Big Grin:

----------


## daveyboyuk

hows the destro coming along ?

----------


## demonmeh

are you still looking at demo?

----------


## nilrem2004

nope it's solved thank you.  :Big Grin: 

@Nanotech empty inbox please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinkeh

Don't forget support for the new legendary meta gem, nilrem (30% haste for 10 seconds)!
Name: Tempus Repit
Spellid: 137590
^ Proc Details.

----------


## Axercis

The heroic Horridon encounter has a mechanic that's sort of troublesome to use with a profile - The Direhorn Spirit (mob ID 70688 ) that spawns and needs to be damaged periodically so you don't get one-shot by him - It knocks him back. It seems to me that a modification of the existing wind lord spear function would work here, but cast Corruption instead of press the extra action button. 

For now, I'm manually using the mouse click tweak to hit a macro that targets him, casts corruption, and then returns to previous target. Would be nice to be able to set it as a focus and be done with it. Corruption would have to refresh like every 5 or 6 seconds though, as if it were allowed to run to duration, the Direhorn Spirit will eventually catch you.

----------


## nilrem2004

So basically you want me to make a profile check on focus target and if that target is ID 70688 then to refresh corruption like every 5-6 second?
If that is all sure I'll do it today or tomorrow  :Big Grin: 
Btw there were updates regarding buffs on certain bosses, also trinkets are supported. I will check also to see what I can do with woosholay 10 stack.... it's limited time frame though....

----------


## nilrem2004

> Don't forget support for the new legendary meta gem, nilrem (30% haste for 10 seconds)!
> Name: Tempus Repit
> Spellid: 137590
> ^ Proc Details.


Meta gem is calculated by default since it directly increases your haste and I'm pulling data from player current haste/mastery/crit etc...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinkeh

> So basically you want me to make a profile check on focus target and if that target is ID 70688 then to refresh corruption like every 5-6 second?
> If that is all sure I'll do it today or tomorrow 
> Btw there were updates regarding buffs on certain bosses, also trinkets are supported. I will check also to see what I can do with woosholay 10 stack.... it's limited time frame though....


Any time over 7 should be good to be honest.

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok, since I just finished prot warrior profile updates, moving on back to this one  :Big Grin: 
Damn so much work these days  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> Any time over 7 should be good to be honest.


btw you meant with over 7 regarding that refreshing corruption on add or regarding over 7 stacks on woosholay trinket for refresh?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinkeh

> btw you meant with over 7 regarding that refreshing corruption on add or regarding over 7 stacks on woosholay trinket for refresh?


Wushoolay  :Smile:

----------


## nilrem2004

Sry for delay I had errors in arcane profile I had to fix so I just rewrote some stuff. Preety amazing numbers arcane is pulling these days, did 100k on Garajal in crapy 477 ilevel gear, and bursts are awesome going to 180k. I don't dare think what a mage with decent 510+ ilevel does  :Big Grin: 
Back to work on affli now  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Update is up, we now use PQI  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinkeh

So, I definitely don't think the proc system works with the meta gem, I'm testing on a dummy and I don't see it really even giving it a second thought when the trinket procs and the dps of the profile just falls down hill (doesn't SBSS like it should on the dummy either, especially when you have 30% haste  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

----------


## nilrem2004

you using 18% as threshold and raid target dummy I presume?

----------


## nilrem2004

ok it works but I have seen some anomalys, I have tested without and proc trinkets/weapons/cloak. and I will make changes to make sure its more responsive to SB:SS refreshing. 
Problem with meta gem is I need some info. when meta procs can you test without all other procs also and check on character page if it actually increases your character haste. This is really important.

----------


## wwndrk

it does increase the character haste

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok I went berserk and now I'm rewriting bunch of stuff, I want this to work flawlessly  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

ok think I got it. was a much quicker fix than I thought. both legendary meta and proper overall haste cals and refreshing should be better now.
I tested darksoul without proc gear, and with 15% threshold and it refreshed dots on dummy every time. I also changed the way I was pulling haste values from character because meta is represented a bit different, it's pure spell haste, not ranged haste like others....but that's my technical shit....bla..bla..bla...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinkeh

> ok think I got it. was a much quicker fix than I thought. both legendary meta and proper overall haste cals and refreshing should be better now.
> I tested darksoul without proc gear, and with 15% threshold and it refreshed dots on dummy every time. I also changed the way I was pulling haste values from character because meta is represented a bit different, it's pure spell haste, not ranged haste like others....but that's my technical shit....bla..bla..bla...


I believe it's working now but it still doesn't SBSS on a raiding dummy(in a lot of situations that it should, it does in the opener though and other times but when dots are low and it procs, doesn't seem to do it. Also the second time in the opener it renews manually), dps is a lot better in this build though.

----------


## Axercis

Looking forward to testing this out, will report back. As an aside, I use Dark Regeneration for most fights - I've been manually adding the following ability:




> if not UnitDebuffID("player", 123184) then
> if IsPlayerSpell(108359) then
> if PlayerHP < 45 and PQR_SpellAvailable(108359) and UnitExists("target") then
> return true
> end
> end
> end


Any chance of baking this talent into the profile?  :Smile:  It's basically just a lightly modified version of your healthstone or mortal coil ability, I think.

Also, with T15, there's no shortened cooldown on Dark Soul, so no real benefit to saving Synapse Springs for Dark Soul pop. I've been adding "Use 10" to Malefic Grasp to pop Synapse Springs on cooldown, but that's pretty amateurish. Given that it's an on-use item, is there a better way to handle it?

----------


## nilrem2004

> Looking forward to testing this out, will report back. As an aside, I use Dark Regeneration for most fights - I've been manually adding the following ability:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance of baking this talent into the profile?  It's basically just a lightly modified version of your healthstone or mortal coil ability, I think.
> 
> Also, with T15, there's no shortened cooldown on Dark Soul, so no real benefit to saving Synapse Springs for Dark Soul pop. I've been adding "Use 10" to Malefic Grasp to pop Synapse Springs on cooldown, but that's pretty amateurish. Given that it's an on-use item, is there a better way to handle it?


Sure I will add that. Hmm, a better way for synapse springs.....I'll take a look and let you know, think we can maybe pot it together with some other procs together....

----------


## nilrem2004

> I believe it's working now but it still doesn't SBSS on a raiding dummy(in a lot of situations that it should, it does in the opener though and other times but when dots are low and it procs, doesn't seem to do it. Also the second time in the opener it renews manually), dps is a lot better in this build though.


the thing is dots are refreshed on threshold, for example let's take Agony.... let's say full buffed its doing like 10000 dps and 1 or 2 buffs expire, at that moment new dot would do let's say 8000 DPS, and you pop Dark Soul which boosts new dots to 11000 dps. That is only 10% better than dots on the target. So it's highly situational and the fact that haste boost your dps only when you go over the threshold a.k.a. gain another tick or 2 ticks, it also happens that if you already have some kind of haste proc on you (shado pan trinket, meta gem etc...) next haste thresholds are so high that you dont gain much by poping DS at that moment, or it increases your dps but not over the threshold for the profile to refresh dots.
So all of that depends very much on procs, all procs. That is why I have put a threshold in PQI so everyone can change it as they want/need. In my personal preference it's not worth wasting a shard if new dots aren't atleast 18% stronger than old ones, some even by default put it on 25% (Affdots addon).
Btw you can install Affdots and put it on same percentage as the profile and monitor dot refreshings. You will see that profile does exactly what you tell him to do :P

----------


## nilrem2004

added Dark Regeneration :P

----------


## Kinkeh

> added Dark Regeneration :P


Downloaded the most recent build, tested it on a dummy with only dark intent gemmed/reforged for demonology and no doomguard @ 521 ilvl with the legendary meta gem.


It's pretty consistent now, I imagine proper reforging and gemming would only increase it obviously.

-----

I regemmed and reforged to do some dignity testing and tis much better. Same setup as above.  :Smile:

----------


## demonmeh

is this profile playing nice with lei shen trinket?

----------


## nebmyers

Will the profile ever support pets?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Will the profile ever support pets?


It supports everything. He doesn't have pet control because he didn't want interference I believe was the reason (there comes problems with fight mechanics when you have the profile summon a pet for you, i.e. ji-kun or Durumu) but it can't hurt to add imo with a toggle in PQI or something.

----------


## nilrem2004

> It supports everything. He doesn't have pet control because he didn't want interference I believe was the reason (there comes problems with fight mechanics when you have the profile summon a pet for you, i.e. ji-kun or Durumu) but it can't hurt to add imo with a toggle in PQI or something.


Yeah it can be added with toggle for special occasions. Although I personally still love "petless" affliction :P

----------


## nebmyers

I see, I wouldn't mind manually summoning the pet myself in various fights, but I would love the option of being able to use the profile with my observer out.

----------


## LazyRaider

paid version of this profile loves to stop on JinRok during the energy storm, might need to take a look at that

----------


## nilrem2004

I'm thinking about making a customizable priority rotation inside profile with fully customizable events. For example dynamic changing of rotation based on events that occur, bursting, target switching, auto dotting based on encounters, and some sort of GUI to monitor all that.I'm researching the possibilities since I wanna make it user friendly so everyone can adjust all of the things themselves  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

This profile alone should give you a degree in science, nilrem  :Big Grin:  I dont main my lock anymore, but when I play her next time Im gonna specc back to Affli. So tired of Chaos bolts now ^^

I know people has told me Demo and Destro are to prefer until you reach 517+ ilvl, would you agree on that? Im 498 currently on my lock (lfr hero atm)

----------


## isleview

destro and demo are better until higher ilevels.. i'm like 527, but regardless affliction still can't do as well as demo/destro aoe capabilities that are required for heroic encounters

----------


## nilrem2004

> This profile alone should give you a degree in science, nilrem  I dont main my lock anymore, but when I play her next time Im gonna specc back to Affli. So tired of Chaos bolts now ^^
> 
> I know people has told me Demo and Destro are to prefer until you reach 517+ ilvl, would you agree on that? Im 498 currently on my lock (lfr hero atm)


yeah something like that, legendary meta helps a lot and good trinkets for affliction, and yes somewhere around 517+ is good time to switch  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> destro and demo are better until higher ilevels.. i'm like 527, but regardless affliction still can't do as well as demo/destro aoe capabilities that are required for heroic encounters


yeah aoe on affliction is somewhat limited by game mechanics, that is what I'm trying to make better bcs with multidotting that would automatically dot everything and use shards on a different level it's possible to improve. imagine 5-6 targets with ticking 10 stacks of agony + corruption all backed up with SoC spams.....heavy AoE  :Big Grin:

----------


## sed-

> yeah aoe on affliction is somewhat limited by game mechanics, that is what I'm trying to make better bcs with multidotting that would automatically dot everything and use shards on a different level it's possible to improve. imagine 5-6 targets with ticking 10 stacks of agony + corruption all backed up with SoC spams.....heavy AoE


Multi dotting aoe everlasting affliction would be ezer i would think and lead to higher dps,

----------


## novicane

i still see afflic #1 on raid bots now. I remember several weeks back it was destro. - doing some research people are saying its a SS:SB bug. Any info?

----------


## nilrem2004

> destro and demo are better until higher ilevels.. i'm like 527, but regardless affliction still can't do as well as demo/destro aoe capabilities that are required for heroic encounters



there was a bug with lei chen trinket giving 100% crit even if you soul swap dots from one target to another (glyphed) where damage got boosted heavy  :Big Grin:  but they patched it, now only agony transfers 100% crit afaik, unless they patched that too  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

ok, auto dotting of Boss targets with all do respect to tracking dots and their power is done. Now I just need to test it....damn LFR queues....

----------


## sed-

> i still see afflic #1 on raid bots now. I remember several weeks back it was destro. - doing some research people are saying its a SS:SB bug. Any info?


World of Logs - Real Time Raid Analysis (click on heroic tab) affliction is still top 10 world almost on every boss fight rangen from top 3 to top 10 world, affliction overall still best raiding spec vs demo vs destro.

----------


## nilrem2004

Affli FOREVER!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mold

Link for new update profil ?

----------


## froggystyle

just hit 514 and swaping to aff 5/13 HM 25man will post results this week ..

----------


## derfred

I noticed this profile doesnt work on low level? 

Im lvl 78, is there any way for me to remove some spells from the rotation in order to get it to work?

----------


## ikool

> I noticed this profile doesnt work on low level? 
> 
> Im lvl 78, is there any way for me to remove some spells from the rotation in order to get it to work?


Just hit "Rotation Editor" in PQR then select Class + Profile on the left side. On the right side you can switch any ability from right to left. 
"Current Abilities" means active - "Available Abilities" means inactive. Hope this helps  :Smile:

----------


## Phishstick

524 ilv switch back to Aff loving it so far

----------


## Apocalypse59

> ok, auto dotting of Boss targets with all do respect to tracking dots and their power is done. Now I just need to test it....damn LFR queues....


Was this released in the latest update of the Exclusive Version?

----------


## nilrem2004

> Was this released in the latest update of the Exclusive Version?


yup  :Big Grin: 
10char

----------


## Phishstick

> yup 
> 10char


Hey Nil is there any heroic support ei tortos crystal or horridon direhorn spirit auto dotting

----------


## nilrem2004

@Phishstick: if you can give me exact links to adds or stuff to do and describe it I can make some support depending on how complicated it is  :Big Grin: 

on another matter regarding theory..... I have been checking around warlocks in high end gear since I am still a bit behind (515ilevel), so I have been checking locks around 530+ ilevel and I noticed most of them don't exactly follow the rule to reforge to haste threshold and then all the rest to mastery. Many are sitting way above haste thresholds (seen locks with 15k-16k haste, random numbers). So I have been looking at simcrafts and stuff around and I'm wondering if I am missing something? Arent we suppose to go for haste(threshold)>mastery>haste ???

----------


## Axercis

I think that the idea is haste also buffs RPPM for trinkets and legendary meta proc, so haste > all for all three warlock specs at high gear levels now.

----------


## Axercis

Nilrem, Heroic Tortoss would function very similarly to the Windlord Spear logic: The player needs to periodically target and cast on an attackable Humming Crystal (69639). This places a shield buff on the player: Crystal Shell (137633). It's important to keep the buff up at all times during the encounter. Various events can knock the shield off, so refreshing it periodically during the fight is crucial. At it's most basic level, the logic would be something like "if not UnitBuffID("player", 137633) then [cast any spell on nearest Humming Crystal] then /targetlasttarget. Optionally, one could focus a Humming Crystal and cast on focus, but that's less awesome because the fight involves a lot of movement, and one may move out of range of their focused crystal.

For Horridon, the boss check would look for the debuff "Direhorn Fixation" (140946) and then periodically cast a damaging 1GCD spell on Direhorn Spirit (70688) to keep knocking it back. Ideally, they fewer GCD's you burn keeping the spirit knocked back, the better your DPS will be. This feature would involve a range check to keep the Direhorn Spirit at max range from you at all times by tossing a corruption on it whenever it came into range.

----------


## Kinkeh

> @Phishstick: if you can give me exact links to adds or stuff to do and describe it I can make some support depending on how complicated it is 
> 
> on another matter regarding theory..... I have been checking around warlocks in high end gear since I am still a bit behind (515ilevel), so I have been checking locks around 530+ ilevel and I noticed most of them don't exactly follow the rule to reforge to haste threshold and then all the rest to mastery. Many are sitting way above haste thresholds (seen locks with 15k-16k haste, random numbers). So I have been looking at simcrafts and stuff around and I'm wondering if I am missing something? Arent we suppose to go for haste(threshold)>mastery>haste ???


Once you get the legendary meta gem you pretty much end up gemming haste to the wall. No breakpoint, just straight haste.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Nilrem, Heroic Tortoss would function very similarly to the Windlord Spear logic: The player needs to periodically target and cast on an attackable Humming Crystal (69639). This places a shield buff on the player: Crystal Shell (137633). It's important to keep the buff up at all times during the encounter. Various events can knock the shield off, so refreshing it periodically during the fight is crucial. At it's most basic level, the logic would be something like "if not UnitBuffID("player", 137633) then [cast any spell on nearest Humming Crystal] then /targetlasttarget. Optionally, one could focus a Humming Crystal and cast on focus, but that's less awesome because the fight involves a lot of movement, and one may move out of range of their focused crystal.
> 
> For Horridon, the boss check would look for the debuff "Direhorn Fixation" (140946) and then periodically cast a damaging 1GCD spell on Direhorn Spirit (7068 to keep knocking it back. Ideally, they fewer GCD's you burn keeping the spirit knocked back, the better your DPS will be. This feature would involve a range check to keep the Direhorn Spirit at max range from you at all times by tossing a corruption on it whenever it came into range.


Ok just tell me for both of those cases is casting Corruption enough? and for Direhorn would you like me to make it so it casts Corruption whenever target comes closer than 40yards or some other range?

Oh btw there won't be a need to keep target on focus since you are casting a spell from your spellbook. I will make it so that it auto casts  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> Once you get the legendary meta gem you pretty much end up gemming haste to the wall. No breakpoint, just straight haste.


Ok, that explains it  :Big Grin:  
Now I just need 3 of those tablets thingies to get that meta  :Big Grin:

----------


## Axercis

Corruption is probably the best bet. It's less mana than fel flame and is omnidirectional. Closer than 40 yards is fine...That'll allow channeling to complete before it gets close enough to hurt you. That said, it should cast corruptions until the Direhorn Spirit is 40 yards away, prioritized over the rest of the rotation.

You can cast any spell on the Humming Crystals on Tortoss. I've been using Corruption for that too.

I can confirm Nano's bug below where the rotation now seems to freeze on Bloodlust.

----------


## Nanotech

Something strange after the release of the patch 5.3 during the Bloodlust rotation does nothing until the effect of Bloodlust .

----------


## Axercis

> Something strange after the release of the patch 5.3 during the Bloodlust rotation does nothing until the effect of Bloodlust .


I bet this is due to the item count bug with Jade Serpent Pot...I've edited the abilty and will test now.

**EDIT** Yeah, it's related to the Jade Serpent pot that auto drinks on lust.

----------


## nilrem2004

yes I noticed Jade Serpent Pot hangs but cannot figure out why. All I see is that on my Bartender it shows like there is no CD on Potion but it has already used it......

I believe it's not profile issue, dunno if default blizzard UI shows it on CD......but bartender doesn't... I'll check it out.

----------


## Axercis

I did notice on Heroic Primordius that the profile doesn't properly DPS Living Fluids with Boss Dotting feature turned on. I'll try to dig into why when I get a chance.

----------


## Kinkeh

> I did notice on Heroic Primordius that the profile doesn't properly DPS Living Fluids with Boss Dotting feature turned on. I'll try to dig into why when I get a chance.


Living fluids aren't boss units, they're level 90.

----------


## nilrem2004

So, there is an ongoing battle between me,PQR and Blizzard.....  :Big Grin: 
The thing is I have a problem with spell queueing system between pqr and blizzard. What happends is that with all checks it happens that 2 spells are cast at the same time........
let me paste the PQI log....

SPELL Start Time Cast Time
Haunt 01:58:44.227 01:58:45.798
Agony 01:58:45.425 01:58:45.798
Soulburn 01:58:45.524 01:58:45.798

so what happpens is that during casting of haunt we get procs which boost our dot power and profile wants to SB:SS to refresh all dots but.... it seems Agony is already queued or somehow gets in between although in rotation editor SB:SS is above Agony by priority and should be casted first. Then ofc since Agony is casted profile stumbles on a GCD when casting Soulburn + Soulswap which isn't a problem with Soulburn since it's off GCD but it doesn't cast SoulSwap.....

trying to find a solution about this.....any help apreciated.....

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok I think I managed, and I managed to Sim my character on a target dummy with no buffs except Dark Intent and CoE on target, no food, no flask, no pots, no doomguard and with GoSac.
Simcraft says I should be doing 80665DPS on a 49Milion damage.
I did in same conditions with profile 85339DPS on 49Milion damage  :Big Grin:  Simcraft beaten again  :Big Grin: 

now testing in raid  :Big Grin:

----------


## healzzz

what item level/stats do you have nilrem?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Ok I think I managed, and I managed to Sim my character on a target dummy with no buffs except Dark Intent and CoE on target, no food, no flask, no pots, no doomguard and with GoSac.
> Simcraft says I should be doing 80665DPS on a 49Milion damage.
> I did in same conditions with profile 85339DPS on 49Milion damage  Simcraft beaten again 
> 
> now testing in raid


I out dps simcraft by 7k using the profile, simcraft suggests 185k, I do 192k. (Durumu)

----------


## froggystyle

just curious what talents glyphs ya guys using

----------


## Ninjaderp

> just curious what talents glyphs ya guys using


I dont use glyphs, thats too mainstreme for a cool guy like me!

Joke's aside, I use Demon Training Health-stone and Siphon Life as Major.
Talents I use Soul Leech, Shadowfury, Dark Bargain, Burning Rush, Grimoire of Supremacy and Mannoroths Fury.

To add Im just 498ilvl on my lock and doesnt raid seriously on it anymore. Suggest you take Kinkehs advice ^^

----------


## Kinkeh

> just curious what talents glyphs ya guys using


Use supremacy with the observer pet on every fight but Jin'rokh, which you should use Sacrifice for. Everything else is preferential to you, but I usually run with Soul leech (constant gigantic shields on you and your pet), Mortal coil for heavy damage fights, Sacrificial pact for an amazingly strong and short defensive and Burning rush. I also pretty much never switch from KJC since Fel Flame doesn't scale as well as it does with demonology.

----------


## nilrem2004

> I out dps simcraft by 7k using the profile, simcraft suggests 185k, I do 192k. (Durumu)


then you will do even more, since now we won't be loosing GCD's and refreshing dots between SB:SS's by profile mistakes since I solved everything  :Big Grin: 
it does approx 5-6% more than simcraft, so you should be doing around 195k on Durumu when I put update up :P

just need a bit more testing tomorrow to make sure all is ok.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> what item level/stats do you have nilrem?


I have 515ilevel, a shit Sha touched weapon still, and no BiS trinkets LotC and Volatile talisman and no set bonuses  :Big Grin: 
oh but I do have legendary meta gem....helps alot :P

----------


## nilrem2004

> just curious what talents glyphs ya guys using


I personally use Soul Leech, Mortal Coil,Soul Link(with GoSaC), Unbound Will or Burning rush depending on the fight, GoSaC (don't fancy pets), and ofc KJ's
as for Glyphs, Soul Swap(but don't use it much, maybe Ill change, UA, Siphon Life

----------


## Kinkeh

> I personally use Soul Leech, Mortal Coil,Soul Link(with GoSaC), Unbound Will or Burning rush depending on the fight, GoSaC (don't fancy pets), and ofc KJ's
> as for Glyphs, Soul Swap(but don't use it much, maybe Ill change, UA, Siphon Life


At my gear level (530) , sac is a difference of 50 dps between supremacy on single target. It's nice  :Big Grin: , can't wait for those changes by the way.

----------


## nilrem2004

Yeah I've been working all day on profile and I did all the LFR by testing it + hours of target dummy bashing  :Big Grin: 
I'll do 2-3 LFR's tomorrow just to be sure SB:SS is working properly without any delays and then we're back on horse.

MOAR DOTZ!!!!!  :Big Grin: 

P.S. and after the release I start writing Heroic support  :Big Grin:

----------


## froggystyle

> Yeah I've been working all day on profile and I did all the LFR by testing it + hours of target dummy bashing 
> I'll do 2-3 LFR's tomorrow just to be sure SB:SS is working properly without any delays and then we're back on horse.
> 
> MOAR DOTZ!!!!! 
> 
> P.S. and after the release I start writing Heroic support


WOOT good cause being 515ilvl and doing 25man 6/13 clears is embrasing  :Smile:

----------


## healzzz

any eta on the new release?

----------


## nilrem2004

> any eta on the new release?


it has just been released  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dream Eater

> it has just been released


Only for donors?

----------


## Captncrunch

I just took the update for a spin , and it still won't cast SB:SoC, It was on a practice dummy.

----------


## Captncrunch

> I out dps simcraft by 7k using the profile, simcraft suggests 185k, I do 192k. (Durumu)


What is your item level and what trinkets do you have? I'm just curious, because I'm 526, with wooshlays and shadow pan trinket.

----------


## healzzz

Kinkeh is around 530 i believe. I'm at 519 and did 98k dps on Jin-Kun, 112k on Magera with this (LFR). I do not have Lei Shen trinket nor legendary meta

The boss dotting on Garalon didn't work for me btw.

----------


## Kinkeh

> What is your item level and what trinkets do you have? I'm just curious, because I'm 526, with wooshlays and shadow pan trinket.


530 w/ Breath of hydra and the valor trinket.

----------


## nilrem2004

> I just took the update for a spin , and it still won't cast SB:SoC, It was on a practice dummy.


Describe what happens when you press right control.
Anyone else having this issue?

also what would be really helpfull is if you can use PQI Ability log and make screenshot and post me on other thread in my sig the picture of ability log where SB:SoC is so I can see what's happening.

----------


## nilrem2004

Oh and for all new recommendation, put dot refresh threshold to 1.15  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> Kinkeh is around 530 i believe. I'm at 519 and did 98k dps on Jin-Kun, 112k on Magera with this (LFR). I do not have Lei Shen trinket nor legendary meta
> 
> The boss dotting on Garalon didn't work for me btw.


tbh I didn't test it on garlaon since it's kinda old content :P
but if I get the time I will  :Big Grin:

----------


## healzzz

no worries on Garalon, just thought id mention it

----------


## nilrem2004

So I have made a ability in which I can set the exact rotation I want profile to cast and I can activate it with a macro ingame  :Big Grin: 
So ofc I made an opener for start of fights so we can get more burst properly without gimping and crippling the rest of profile. Ability will be activated by a macro ingame and deactivated automatically when it finishes with the option for a user to deactivate it with another macro ingame if the need to do so arises.

as for now I would like to hear opinions for boss opener.

1. CoE
2. Haunt
3. Dark Soul+SB:SS(so dots land just before haunt on boss)
4. MG (to proc trinkets,meta,etc..etc...)
5. SB:SS (to refresh boosted dots)
6. MG
7. MG
8. the rest of the profile takes over now.

so I'm open for opinions, suggestions etc... to implement all before I begin testing in raid.

----------


## isleview

> So I have made a ability in which I can set the exact rotation I want profile to cast and I can activate it with a macro ingame 
> So ofc I made an opener for start of fights so we can get more burst properly without gimping and crippling the rest of profile. Ability will be activated by a macro ingame and deactivated automatically when it finishes with the option for a user to deactivate it with another macro ingame if the need to do so arises.
> 
> as for now I would like to hear opinions for boss opener.
> 1. CoE
> 2. Haunt
> 3. Dark Soul+SB:SS(so dots land just before haunt on boss)
> 4. MG (to proc trinkets,meta,etc..etc...)
> 5. SB:SS (to refresh boosted dots)
> ...


This sounds PERFECT and will definetly be a big increase in overall dps since it all seems to rely on a great opener.  :Smile: 

I hope this is added ASAP ((cough)) like before i do some more end tier heroics tonight. 

Love your work and appreciate all you do!

----------


## nilrem2004

So I have been testing opener and based on haste threshold of 9.7k (nvm the exact number)  :Big Grin:  and meta gem I came up with the following opener:

1. CoE
2. Haunt
3. Dark Soul
4. SB:SS(so dots land just before haunt on boss)
5. MG (to proc trinkets,meta,etc..etc...)
6. SB:SS (to refresh boosted dots)
7. MG
8. MG
9. Haunt
10. MG
11. MG
12. MG
13.MG
14. SB:SS (1-1.5secs before Darksoul expires to prolong hasted dots on target)

I am in phase of testing opener now to see if it will hang in any case or bug out.
Should be out tomorrow with new update  :Big Grin: 

p.s. it is possible to loose number 13 and move SB:SS 1 place up for safety reasons but we'll see about that  :Big Grin: 

515 ilevel opener burst 130k on target dummy...... with self buffs only, no potion or anything else  :Big Grin: 

150k with prepot  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  I like it soooooo much  :Big Grin:

----------


## healzzz

update already!  :Smile:

----------


## novicane

i assume this will be toggle-able?

----------


## healzzz

> So I have made a ability in which I can set the exact rotation I want profile to cast and I can activate it with a macro ingame 
> So ofc I made an opener for start of fights so we can get more burst properly without gimping and crippling the rest of profile. Ability will be activated by a macro ingame and deactivated automatically when it finishes with the option for a user to deactivate it with another macro ingame if the need to do so arises.


reading is winning

----------


## nebmyers

Would be nice if I could use my pet with this profile nilrem <3

----------


## healzzz

you can use your pet already?

----------


## nebmyers

when i have my pet summoned the profile doesn't work :c

----------


## nilrem2004

> Would be nice if I could use my pet with this profile nilrem <3


you can but with other version. 

update for opener will be tomorrow, I need to run a couple of LFR's still..... but for now looks very promising  :Big Grin:

----------


## Axercis

> you can but with other version. 
> 
> update for opener will be tomorrow, I need to run a couple of LFR's still..... but for now looks very promising


Were you able to fix the issue with Living Fluids on Primordius with Bossdotting enabled, Nilrem? I'll double-run an LFR to test it if you feel you've addressed it.

----------


## nilrem2004

There was an issue? I killed Primordius yesterday and didn't see a problem. :confused:

Oh I was reading back, but that on Primordius isn't an issue, bossdotting is targeting "boss" targets, those fluids are lvl 90.
So you dps Fluids and profile will keep dot's on boss  :Big Grin:

----------


## mokkajojo

i downloaded the profile few minutes ago ( and yes put the lua file in my data) but when i enable the profile ingame and start at the dummy, its doing nothing...

edit: works, but is there a way to play it with surpremancy talent ?

----------


## Axercis

> There was an issue? I killed Primordius yesterday and didn't see a problem. :confused:
> 
> Oh I was reading back, but that on Primordius isn't an issue, bossdotting is targeting "boss" targets, those fluids are lvl 90.
> So you dps Fluids and profile will keep dot's on boss


My experience with the fluids on Primordius is that the profile would simply stop DoTting Fluids and would not channel MG on them or anything else. Unchecking Bossdotting fixed that behavior. I haven't had time to dig into it to try to identify the problem. I do apologize for not being smore specific about the behavior.

TL;DR - When DPSing Living Fluids with Bossdotting enabled, profile gets glitchy (doesn't channel or refresh appropriate dots). Switching to the boss, the profile behaves normally.

----------


## Kinkeh

> My experience with the fluids on Primordius is that the profile would simply stop DoTting Fluids and would not channel MG on them or anything else. Unchecking Bossdotting fixed that behavior. I haven't had time to dig into it to try to identify the problem. I do apologize for not being smore specific about the behavior.
> 
> TL;DR - When DPSing Living Fluids with Bossdotting enabled, profile gets glitchy (doesn't channel or refresh appropriate dots). Switching to the boss, the profile behaves normally.


Should be fixed in the latest build, I imagine it was because you were ranging the boss and it didn't have a range check on boss dotting so the profile would pause. I could be wrong.

----------


## nilrem2004

The public profile from the first post has been updated. I removed PET problems so you can use any pet/grimoire you like , and temporarily I have removed Jade Serpent Pot from rotation since it's hanging on Bloodlust.  :Big Grin: 

Edit: btw has anyone managed to pinpoint the problem with Jade Serpent pot is it a PQR or WOW issue?

----------


## nilrem2004

Meanwhile I am adding targets that are not BOSS targets that need some bursting, like Dinomancer, Frozen Warlord,Amani Warbear on Horridon etc.... and I'm writing mini-boss mods inside profile :P
Finishing normal soon and then onto heroic modes  :Big Grin: 

if I could somehow get character's position on the map in boss encounter I could make it to move and react on some stuff :P

----------


## nilrem2004

> Nilrem, Heroic Tortoss would function very similarly to the Windlord Spear logic: The player needs to periodically target and cast on an attackable Humming Crystal (69639). This places a shield buff on the player: Crystal Shell (137633). It's important to keep the buff up at all times during the encounter. Various events can knock the shield off, so refreshing it periodically during the fight is crucial. At it's most basic level, the logic would be something like "if not UnitBuffID("player", 137633) then [cast any spell on nearest Humming Crystal] then /targetlasttarget. Optionally, one could focus a Humming Crystal and cast on focus, but that's less awesome because the fight involves a lot of movement, and one may move out of range of their focused crystal.
> 
> For Horridon, the boss check would look for the debuff "Direhorn Fixation" (140946) and then periodically cast a damaging 1GCD spell on Direhorn Spirit (7068 to keep knocking it back. Ideally, they fewer GCD's you burn keeping the spirit knocked back, the better your DPS will be. This feature would involve a range check to keep the Direhorn Spirit at max range from you at all times by tossing a corruption on it whenever it came into range.


Ok I'm writing stuff for this now and I need some info I cannot find. Is "Dire Fixation" buff or debuff and is it on a player or on a Direhorn?

----------


## Axercis

Dire Fixation is a debuff on the player.

----------


## froggystyle

nil if you need another tester i can help in lfr when servers come up and in heroic modes

----------


## healzzz

> Meanwhile I am adding targets that are not BOSS targets that need some bursting, like Dinomancer, Frozen Warlord,Amani Warbear on Horridon etc.... and I'm writing mini-boss mods inside profile :P
> Finishing normal soon and then onto heroic modes 
> 
> if I could somehow get character's position on the map in boss encounter I could make it to move and react on some stuff :P


good god. this sounds insanely nice. Time to get that legendary meta....

----------


## nilrem2004

> Dire Fixation is a debuff on the player.


Good I made it that way  :Big Grin:

----------


## Captncrunch

I just got my legendary meta. Does anyone know how much of an average dps gain that equates to for affliction?

----------


## healzzz

average DPS no, but some argue that the meta makes playing Affliction viable at all - which i find not to be true. But i think the meta makes affliction pull ahead in some fights. Overall, Demo seems to be the strongest spec right now.

From the WoL stuff i've seen, it should be anywhere between 6 and 10%

----------


## nilrem2004

it depends on your gear level, it boosted me for around 8-9%.

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok now I need all of you who used last updated profile (from couple of days ago) with improved SB:SS to tell me the following: Did you during the boss fight get stuck with Soulburn buff on you? Profile would cast Soulburn then Soul Swap but Soul Swap wouldn't get casted and you would get stuck with Soulburn buff on you, did anyone have such problems with last update?
This is very important!

----------


## healzzz

Using the Exclusive version - i didn't notice anything -

----------


## nilrem2004

Pain281 empty your inbox please.

----------


## Pain281

done
btw i was testing it on the target dummy and after i unchecked the boss mods doesn't stops anymore at DarkSoul and seams to work fine but i still get the error when i start it.
i'll test is some more tonight in lfr but already i love it

----------


## nilrem2004

I have just been to dummy range and tried everything, have no idea why would it stop after using Dark Soul. Can you give me more details? your professions, buffs, debuffs, are you using english wow client etc..etc.... trinkets....bla..bla...

and re-download again, there was an update  :Big Grin:

----------


## Captncrunch

Uncheck synapses springs in options if you are not a engineer and it should work. This profile out dpsed simucraft  :Smile:

----------


## Kinkeh

> Uncheck synapses springs in options if you are not a engineer and it should work. This profile out dpsed simucraft


A good rule for anyone in the future, when a profile hangs during a fight -- look at your PQI preview window and see what ability the profile is trying to cast, it will help the developer work out the problem for you or if it's frag belt/synapse springs and you obviously don't have engineering, just disable it.  :Smile:

----------


## nilrem2004

> A good rule for anyone in the future, when a profile hangs during a fight -- look at your PQI preview window and see what ability the profile is trying to cast, it will help the developer work out the problem for you or if it's frag belt/synapse springs and you obviously don't have engineering, just disable it.


agreed, first always turn off unnecessary abilities from PQI, then start turning them on one by one till you find what's bugging....

going to take a look now about those synapse springs  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Fixed it and posted update  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phishstick

testing out on heroic horridon i was thinking if it was possible instead of going for a complicated if add is in range autodot maybe a simple if add is direhorn spirit spam corruption on mouseouver this would make it easy to keep it in check anyway so far updates have made this profile EPIC no hangs so far for me and SSSB seems to be working great

----------


## nilrem2004

well it is possible to make add on mouseover for horridon but then I'd have to turn off focus. This way I think it's more elegant, it puts it as focus and you forget about it. Is it working ok for now on Horridon HC ?

Nice to hear you like the changes  :Big Grin:  hope you will like bossdotting SB:SS when I finish it  :Big Grin:  actually more like testing it  :Big Grin: 
damn lfr queues  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phishstick

> well it is possible to make add on mouseover for horridon but then I'd have to turn off focus. This way I think it's more elegant, it puts it as focus and you forget about it. Is it working ok for now on Horridon HC ?
> 
> Nice to hear you like the changes  hope you will like bossdotting SB:SS when I finish it  actually more like testing it 
> damn lfr queues


Oh wait current profile has Heroic support? i just put spirit on focus? ok i will test it tom thx  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

yes profile should put Spirit on focus by itself, I didn't test it since I didn't do horridon HC yet  :Big Grin:  but it should work  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinkeh

> well it is possible to make add on mouseover for horridon but then I'd have to turn off focus. This way I think it's more elegant, it puts it as focus and you forget about it. Is it working ok for now on Horridon HC ?
> 
> Nice to hear you like the changes  hope you will like bossdotting SB:SS when I finish it  actually more like testing it 
> damn lfr queues


If you were US, I'd healer queue your ass.  :Wink:

----------


## Phishstick

> yes profile should put Spirit on focus by itself, I didn't test it since I didn't do horridon HC yet  but it should work


Faily certain it did not put it on focus but i had already focused horridon (i always do) so maybe if i don't focus him it will auto focus will let you know tom

----------


## nilrem2004

well it will only put if your focus target doesn't exist so be sure to clear focus target. btw it's all in update notes in first post :P

----------


## Phishstick

> well it will only put if your focus target doesn't exist so be sure to clear focus target. btw it's all in update notes in first post :P


ok i could not test last night since we had missing people we only did normal hopefully i can test next week

----------


## nilrem2004

if anyone of you actually monitors ability log from PQI did you maybe sometimes notice if profile after refreshing boosted dots with SB:SS casts Agony which actually doesn't need to be refreshed?
This maybe only an issue with my profile since I was changing some things but just wanna check. It happend to me yesterday on Lei Shen 2 times.

----------


## Axercis

May have to add a small PQR_DelayRotation value to the stopcast on Jolt. It would successfully stop me from casting or channeling during the cast, but immediately start the split second the cast was over and I'd still get shadow locked.

----------


## nilrem2004

sure it will be on next update.

----------


## Illucia

is the free version supposed to do completely nothing?

----------


## nilrem2004

> is the free version supposed to do completely nothing?


it works normally and performs very well. If it's not working for you then maybe you're in wrong spec or doing something wrong although if you are not lvl 90 then you might need to remove some of the abilities in the rotation editor untill you get them.

----------


## nilrem2004

When all procs line up it is sooooo nice, yesterday I made some opener tests and only problem I found about it is RRPPMMMM, if you wait for like 1 minute before combat then it's good, otherwise if you pull just after trash it's crap....but first results give bursts of 260-300k with my 520ilevel gear  :Big Grin: 
btw: there were some updates yesterday, check other thread.

----------


## healzzz

want opener now!  :Wink:

----------


## nilrem2004

Let's do some theory..... 
Basically we all know what to do with our dots, dot everything that moves and refresh either on a certain time remaining before it drops or on procs to boost dots. We channel MG/DS when we don't have a dot to refresh or our target is below 20%. We survive, kill, loot and that's it. Now one other part of affliction that is also very important is Soulshards. We use then to SB:SS targets when we want to refresh all of our dots, or initially apply them and that is ok. Other part is Haunt. Haunt has been nerfed some time ago. Now I started wondering with all the procs and rrppmmsss we get now is it more worth to refresh our dots on a lower threshold (meaning more often) or to use more Haunts. We are now refreshing dots between 15% and 20% that our new dot's are stronger than old ones. Is it worth going lower? 10%? 12%? or we should get more Haunt uptime which does give our dot's 30% more damage although only for 8 seconds.

----------


## Modica29435

Would this profile be viable for pvp, or is the rotation too different between the two? And if not, is there currently a pvp affliction profile?

----------


## nashades

hi! I have a problem with the profile affliction, when I run it crashes (bug) on affiction unstable and that on the last two days has put Pourrier you help me.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Would this profile be viable for pvp, or is the rotation too different between the two? And if not, is there currently a pvp affliction profile?


I don't have pvp profile at the moment sorry  :Frown:

----------


## nilrem2004

> hi! I have a problem with the profile affliction, when I run it crashes (bug) on affiction unstable and that on the last two days has put Pourrier you help me.


What version of the profile is you're using and if it's exclusive then please go to thread link in my signature and post there. And give me more details please, what is on abiliy log what is he trying to cast, or make a screenshot or copy paste the error, just anything more  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Moar warlock nerfs in 5.4 !!!! Arent you all excited? Moar power to teh 2 button pushing mages!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Captncrunch

> Moar warlock nerfs in 5.4 !!!! Arent you all excited? Moar power to teh 2 button pushing mages!


All I really saw was a reduction in survivability, especially how it relates to PvP. A lot of times I'm like "damn I can't believe I lived that long", I'm sure the developers and other classes are thinking the same thing. I was using Cokx paid profile and got 30 kills in a battle of Gilneas in half mal/tyran gear O_o

----------


## Axercis

KJ's Cunning and Mannoroth's are no longer passive...They're cooldowns. Pretty big nerf.

----------


## Captncrunch

> KJ's Cunning and Mannoroth's are no longer passive...They're cooldowns. Pretty big nerf.


I didn't see that, but yeah that's going to suck. It;s not written in stone though, so they may back off that before release.

----------


## Axercis

According to Zagam on Icy Veins, we're misreading these...Basically Manno and KJ is not passive...It's like Blade Flurry...It's so it can be purged or spell-stolen in PVP. It should not end up being a PVE nerf.


**EDIT** Uggggggh...1.5 minute cooldown for 15 seconds of use. WORTHLESS level 90 talents.

----------


## Captncrunch

> According to Zagam on Icy Veins, we're misreading these...Basically Manno and KJ is not passive...It's like Blade Flurry...It's so it can be purged or spell-stolen in PVP. It should not end up being a PVE nerf.


A frost mage spell stealing KJC ..oh dear god! I'm re-rolling....

----------


## nilrem2004

> A frost mage spell stealing KJC ..oh dear god! I'm re-rolling....


hahhahaaha, I was thinking the same thing. But deep inside I'm still hoping we will prevail. Atleast we are topping meters now  :Big Grin: 
Let them try nerf us more, we will just make adjustments and incorporate felflame in rotation with dot scaling and do it smart  :Big Grin: 
I'm already thinking about it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Captncrunch

> hahhahaaha, I was thinking the same thing. But deep inside I'm still hoping we will prevail. Atleast we are topping meters now 
> Let them try nerf us more, we will just make adjustments and incorporate felflame in rotation with dot scaling and do it smart 
> I'm already thinking about it


GG..they can't kill us, we have soul stones  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Captncrunch

For some reason I cant get the soul swap manager to work, is there any particular order I should place it in when moving it to the active abilities?

----------


## nilrem2004

well you can place it above all dots. Why you need normal SS ?

----------


## Chinaboy

Nilrem how's the opener going, profile kinda force me to do it myself since it doesn't do more than 100k sometimes

----------


## LazyRaider

Is the paid version now working correctly in regards to trinket procs and meta gem procs? Haven't used it in awhile

----------


## TommyT

Profile is getting stuck when it uses a potion during BL/HERO

----------


## Aegeus

> Profile is getting stuck when it uses a potion during BL/HERO


They all are. Seems to be a universal problem at the moment.

----------


## daveyboyuk

does lock profile support auto curse of exhaustion on tortos turtles?

----------


## nilrem2004

nope, didn't need it ever since there are always hunters around and turtles go down very fast  :Big Grin: 
but it's possible to add it  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> Nilrem how's the opener going, profile kinda force me to do it myself since it doesn't do more than 100k sometimes


I do 300k without opener, starting the profile with ctrl and manual CoE or ctrl + precasting Haunt depending on the fight. ilevel 525 gear  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> Is the paid version now working correctly in regards to trinket procs and meta gem procs? Haven't used it in awhile


ofc it is, it was working before only issue was metagem and that was fixed long time ago  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> Profile is getting stuck when it uses a potion during BL/HERO


Read some of the posts earlyer, it's a general bug with item cooldown not showing on all profiles. For now just disable it and click it manually on BL.

----------


## Allyllo

Is this profile still good for the patch we are in now?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Its the best Affliction-profile you'll find, if you're unsure of Afflicitons state in raids just check raidbots!

----------


## LazyRaider

Clicking potion manually does not work, even with the mousebutton

----------


## nilrem2004

> Clicking potion manually does not work, even with the mousebutton


What do you mean clicking potion doesn't work.... it uses it, maybe because cd's is bugged it doesn't show it's on CD but itemcount goes down by one. I'm using it all the time, 2 per pull.
It doesn't have anything to do with the profile.

----------


## LazyRaider

I'm clicking the potion but it never uses it, on my bars it still shows a useable potion that i havent been locked out of  :Frown: 

edit: ill watch the item count closer now to see if its going down

----------


## isleview

i feel affliction is okay sometimes.. too bad demo just dominates it atm.  :Smile:

----------


## nilrem2004

> i feel affliction is okay sometimes.. too bad demo just dominates it atm.


hell it doesn't. After 525 ilevel demo is no competition, checkout WoL  :Big Grin:

----------


## isleview

thats only certain fights..UVLS makes fights easy to cheese with demo

----------


## Captncrunch

> hell it doesn't. After 525 ilevel demo is no competition, checkout WoL


I agree, the whole demo being top dps must be a BiS thing because I pull way higher numbers as affliction.

----------


## nilrem2004

> I agree, the whole demo being top dps must be a BiS thing because I pull way higher numbers as affliction.


Exactly, even heroic geared demo locks ask me how the hell I do same dps as them and have lower item level (no heroic gear whatsoever)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinkeh

A good demo lock with good rng with UVLS versus an affliction lock at the same level of play will NOT beat the demo lock on cleave, they're simply too strong if played right on a fight like council because of the plethora of imps if UVLS was handled properly. Single target will be a closer game but again, same gear, same level of play -- a demo lock _should_ win. It's just the name of the game right now with how powerful UVLS is. That doesn't go without saying that I rape meters as affliction such as megaera and council right now, no one in the raid comes close.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## froggystyle

so say on heroic prim anyway you can code in just to dot up adds only ? maybe have a switch just to cast the 3 dots and switch to next hostile living fluid?

----------


## isleview

Heroic Magera is a close one for me due to our boomkin druid doing almost the same numbers.. he also double dips for the dps pool by killing venomous head (which we don't touch typically) - his burst sometimes rivals mines or far exceeds it but i tend to come out ahead

----------


## isleview

I'm only 535, but at 9.8k, 8.8k mastery, 15% hit, legendary meta, and UVLS affliction just doesn't touch it

----------


## nilrem2004

> I'm only 535, but at 9.8k, 8.8k mastery, 15% hit, legendary meta, and UVLS affliction just doesn't touch it


you have as affliction 535 9.8k haste and 8.8k mastery?
then your crit must be higher , and gear isn't actually affliction optimized since at 525 ilevel I have 9.8k haste and 11k mastery..... it's a big difference, and I'm sure at 535 ilevel I'd go for 13.7k haste since even now I'm missing like 600-700 haste to reforge to next softcap.

----------


## isleview

The difference is i use UVLS which has no static haste/mastery built into it.. but more spell power

----------


## nilrem2004

> The difference is i use UVLS which has no static haste/mastery built into it.. but more spell power


oh, you don't have woosholay + hydra? It's better than UVLS for affliction  :Big Grin:

----------


## healzzz

UVLS is still BiS for affliction, Hydra + Woos is not better, there is absolutely no data to support that claim to be honest.

----------


## isleview

Best in slot is still UVLS + Hydra.. Wooshoo's static hit is horrible  :Smile:

----------


## nilrem2004

maybe HC UVLS, for normal I wouldn't use UVLS. Bare in mind that best application of UVLS is when it lines up with some/most of your other procs. For example on start of fight if it lines up with your Lightweave, Jade spirit, other trinket bla..bla..bla.... yeah great you're bursting 400-500k easy. And that is usually only the case if you don't start boss encounter just after the trash. If you have 2 minutes between trash and boss there is a big chance it will line up. But in middle of the fight let's say you have yout lightweave up, jade spirit, trinket and you just poped Darksoul and refreshed your dots. Then after those buffs wear off UVLS procs and if you would refresh at that time you would actually get LOWER dps output since you'r dots are already boosted with tons of SP/Haste wich you now don't have. Try monitoring it with Affdots and you will see in fact that it happens many times.
The only thing that can help with UVLS is having HEROIC version upgraded because it procs more often so the bad luck can be minimized.
I can see on WoL that top affliction parses have UVLS, but wich ones? all of them got either upgraded HC or upgraded TF HC versions, some have normal TF versions also.
On average UVLS procs 3-4 times during fight, if 2 of those times are in a bad moment.....then you're screwed.  :Big Grin: 

Edit: here is a list of trinkets rrpm procs etc and nice discussion to check it out: http://www.icy-veins.com/forums/topi...lock-trinkets/

oh and btw BIS normal t15 trinkets are Woosh and Hydra.

taken from Simcraft T15N affliction profile:

head=hood_of_the_crimson_wake,id=94959,gems=burning_primal_160haste_160hit_180in t
neck=necklace_of_the_terracotta_invoker,id=95203,gems=80int_160haste_60hit,refor ge=hit_mastery
shoulders=mantle_of_the_thousandfold_hells,id=95329,gems=80int_160haste_320haste _120haste,enchant=200int_100crit,reforge=crit_mastery
back=deadly_glare_cape,id=94929,gems=80int_160haste_60int,enchant=180int,reforge =crit_hit
chest=robes_of_the_thousandfold_hells,id=95328,gems=80int_160haste_320haste_160h aste_160hit_180int,enchant=80all,reforge=hit_haste
wrists=bracers_of_fragile_bone,id=94948,enchant=180int,reforge=crit_mastery
hands=gloves_of_the_thousandfold_hells,id=95325,gems=80int_160haste_60int,enchan t=170haste,reforge=crit_haste
waist=cord_of_cacophonous_cawing,id=94813,gems=80int_160haste_320haste_320haste_ 120haste
legs=leggings_of_the_thousandfold_hells,id=95327,gems=320haste_160haste_160hit_1 20int,enchant=285int_165crit,reforge=crit_mastery
feet=damrens_frozen_footguards,id=94968,gems=80int_160haste_60haste,enchant=140m astery
finger1=eye_of_oondasta,id=95164
finger2=roshaks_remembrance,id=95512,gems=160haste_160hit_60haste,reforge=crit_h aste
trinket1=wushoolays_final_choice,id=94513,reforge=hit_haste
trinket2=breath_of_the_hydra,id=94521
main_hand=athame_of_the_sanguine_ritual,id=94955,gems=80int_160haste_320haste_60 int,enchant=jade_spirit,reforge=mastery_hit
off_hand=fetish_of_the_hydra,id=94796,gems=160haste_160hit_60int,enchant=165int, reforge=crit_exp

Simcraft is modelling UVLS correctly and if it would be better then they would put it in, also you can try sim it yourself.
T15HC profile uses UVLS because it has higher proc rate in regards to our beloved new rrpm system. But normal version of UVLS for affliction is below Hydra and Woosh.

I hope that now you have enough data that supports not only my claim.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nebmyers

Thing about lei shen trinket is that the RNG affects dps so much it's pretty ridiculous whereas hydra and wushoolei's pretty much give a more constant set of procs which line up with spells/tinkers etc.

With decent RNG a lei shen trinket + hydra/wushoolei's will blow the hydra + wushoolei's out of the water, but with bad RNG the hydra/wushoolei's would be a far better pick (which is much safer due to the consistency of the trinkets)

BiS I would say comes from Wushoolei's and Hydra because I wouldn't count on Lei shen proccing at the right time, although I do prefer to use the lei shen trinket purely of the fact mine is 549 ilvl and I play Demonology/Affliction.

----------


## isleview

i suppose if you have bad rng.. but 100% critted dots w/ or without buffs is still better then Boosted SP dots. Affdots does monitor it. For demo it monitors DOOM only i think. I've tested both and UVLS will usually pull ahead especially if you can get critted dots rolling on multiple targets. Since i play with Demo more now adays it's silly to reforge for everything. I'd def say that burst wise it will pull ahead.

----------


## nilrem2004

I'm in raid, using affdots right now and testing trinket also, and it just doesn't cut it. If it procs alone or after all the SP buffs go down it doesnt' push more than 100% power..... bare in mind I have tailoring also that procs so that's 2k extra. Only HC version would be good.

----------


## isleview

i have double upgraded thunderforged.. not downed Heroic Quite yet.. BUT... I'm also Tailoring Profession --- With the Extra spellpower how is this going to beat a x2 the power CRITTING dot.. It'd have to be some massively stacked dots to do this.

----------


## nilrem2004

> i have double upgraded thunderforged.. not downed Heroic Quite yet.. BUT... I'm also Tailoring Profession --- With the Extra spellpower how is this going to beat a x2 the power CRITTING dot.. It'd have to be some massively stacked dots to do this.


First of all after Perfect Aim goes down MG/DS don't proc CRIT dots.... one reason. and for second reasons I?m going to copy paste something what was posted on other forum so I don't have to rewrite someone elses findings.

"I think it goes back to where you have this scenario...

Unerring procs and you SB:SS your DoTs. Now they're critting 100% of the time. Then Wushoolay's is at an 8 stack, Tempus Repit procs, and Jade Spirit is live. Affdots reads 130 for Agony, UA, and Corruption indicating an increase in DoT power. Now you override your DoTs with a new SB:SS. All your procs fall off and Affdots reads something abysmal like 20. Now Unerring procs again....you'd have to choose to ignore it. Affliction DoTs don't benefit from Crit in the way Demo and Destro's do where they give you more resources or extra damage mechanics. They just do double damage. If you somehow got Unerring to line up with all those procs, hell yeah, you'd be golden. This happens at the beginning and then like 1/1,000,000 later in the fight. I just think Unerring provides too many complications for Affliction and isn't long enough to be truly beneficial for Destruction. Also remember that your mega DoTs are also capable of critting although at a less percentage, usually around 20% based on reforging. An empowered DoT crit > normal hit guaranteed proc. So the real umph from Unerring gets softened by the other snap-shotting capabilities of other trinkets, namely Wush and Breath."

Do some real tests with both combination of trinkets on real fights not dummy and you will see the RNG UVLS puts affliction on. empowered dots when you have Lightweave,Jade Spirit and Woosholay and or Meta gem are doing much more damage then just UVLS. Do the math, put it on paper, watch logs and you will see. UVLS is good ONLY if it procs in a good moment together with some other INT proc. If you think you know something that others don't please tell us so we can put it in Simcraft and we can do the math your way.

and btw you have approx 20% crit in raid, UVLS gives you 80% CRIT more, because Affliction doesn't benefit above 100% so it's not that much. Yes on pull you usually destroy the meter but rest of the fight is just plain lottery with 1/10000000 chance it will proc in a good time. God forbit it procs on phase where you are dpsing adds, or on iron quon on shield or something, pure dps loss.

----------


## isleview

It is rng based, but that's part of it. I see aff dots showing a "C" besides the power of dots and that indicated critted dots to me.. so i have no problem seeing the difference

----------


## royoneal213

Is it possible to have a pause rotation button implemented for manual casts, such as Soulstone or Shatter for emergencies? Sorry if I have missed a post concerning this issue before, and thanks for any help in advance!

----------


## nilrem2004

Pause rotation added, you can now configure it in PQI  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

so any thoughts on 5.4 changes? I did some of calculations and it actually may be a dps boost depending what final change to Archimonde's vengeance will be.  :Big Grin:

----------


## healzzz

from what i've read, it seems that Demo will dominate all other specs

----------


## novicane

I think arch venge will be the way to go.

----------


## Kinkeh

> from what i've read, it seems that Demo will dominate all other specs


Affliction and demo will be pretty much the same, if not affliction slightly ahead. This is in the case that the Everlasting Affliction glyph is redesigned like planned, but regardless and with the affliction buffs cleave and single target should be very nice for both.

----------


## isleview

> Affliction and demo will be pretty much the same, if not affliction slightly ahead. This is in the case that the Everlasting Affliction glyph is redesigned like planned, but regardless and with the affliction buffs cleave and single target should be very nice for both.


Glyph change? EEP what is that? And Demo will dominate with it's set bonus..

----------


## Kinkeh

> Glyph change? EEP what is that? And Demo will dominate with it's set bonus..


I think they mentioned it was going to be redesigned to accommodate the fel flame change not refreshing the dots, and unless they keep the current glyph's purpose along with that added or make another glyph, it will probably hurt Demo a decent amount on Cleave fights that last a while. Demo will probably be ahead, yes, but Affliction will still be very viable. Destruction with three-four havocs now will also be extremely viable.

----------


## nilrem2004

This is just great, before last PTR build profile worked normally, now nothing works. I'm thrilled -.-

----------


## nilrem2004

I'm having so much fun on PTR, I made changes acording to 5.4 patch and I must say affliction is way better now and pulling more stable and higher numbers. Estimated boost we get for now is more than 15%. And I still haven't implemented all of my ideas and trust me there are tons of them now.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Captncrunch

I'm excited!! I like affliction way more than demo, this is good news. I have been rolling with your elite profile for a while now and I am always impressed.

----------


## nilrem2004

Yeah I made some more improvements and I'm still testing it now, but it will be great. Tho I had some PQI issues lately dunno why.... must see what's happening  :Big Grin: 
And I rewrote profile for non english client users so that will be up in next update  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Grimoire of Sacrifice (Affliction) now increases the power of many of your single target spells by 20%, down from 30%.
Haunt now increases periodic damage, not all damage.

Please blizz nerf us more, we so like to be on the bottom as a class that can't do anything else but DPS!

----------


## Captncrunch

> Grimoire of Sacrifice (Affliction) now increases the power of many of your single target spells by 20%, down from 30%.
> Haunt now increases periodic damage, not all damage.
> 
> Please blizz nerf us more, we so like to be on the bottom as a class that can't do anything else but DPS!


Almost every nerf they do is in response to PvP. I will never understand why Blizzard didn't give spells 2 different tooltips, pve/pvp,the way Sony did with EQ2.

----------


## nilrem2004

Yeah, too many complining about pvp now they killed affliction for both pvp and pve.
Btw I rewrote parts of the Affdots addon to work on PTR,  :Big Grin: 
Testing it right now.

----------


## nilrem2004

Expanding mob database, adding more conditions in it, let's test how big tables can go before game starts freezing  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
It will be interesting to see and if all goes well we might have nice additions in it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aegeus

Cool, how about some support and updates for the other profiles people have paid for first?

----------


## sportplayer2k

could you add a fear target and fear focus option so I dont have to wait for full dots and MG to activate before I can fear

----------


## nilrem2004

> Cool, how about some support and updates for the other profiles people have paid for first?


like what?

and besides this isn't the thread for that. You got your answer in the apropriate thread.

----------


## nilrem2004

> could you add a fear target and fear focus option so I dont have to wait for full dots and MG to activate before I can fear


explain what you mean please? where do you want to use it and how and maybe I can make it.

----------


## nilrem2004

The tests with database have gone quite well, no extra FPS loss, mob detection of units around you is working, and we now have a complete info about all units that we encounter. Also made database cleaning much faster so we don't keep mobs in it that are not supposed to be there and clog up our memory.
Testing is in place to make sure everything will be ready for major update before patch 5.4  :Big Grin:

----------


## Captncrunch

awesome! I'm excited about this update.

----------


## nilrem2004

implemented a TimeToDie for all the mobs in our database, profile is now aware of any mob around you and calculating TTD so when you switch to it or mouseover it it will react acordingly. Now moving on to "ragedotter" in order to see if I can make it dot everything around you  :Big Grin: 
all of this updates are planned just before 5.4 so stay tuned  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Sounds promising  :Big Grin:

----------


## Captncrunch

> I'm having so much fun on PTR, I made changes acording to 5.4 patch and I must say affliction is way better now and pulling more stable and higher numbers. Estimated boost we get for now is more than 15%. And I still haven't implemented all of my ideas and trust me there are tons of them now.


Is that increase assuming you have the 4 piece tier 16 bonus?

----------


## nilrem2004

> Is that increase assuming you have the 4 piece tier 16 bonus?


yes I tested with 4pc tier16

----------


## nilrem2004

Agony damage and SP scaling increased by 10%.
Corruption damage and SP scaling increased by 10%.
Unstable Affliction damage and SP scaling increased by 10%.
Malefic Grasp damage and SP scaling increased by 10%.
Nightfall is now a 10% proc chance, up from 7%.

if this stays we'll be kings  :Big Grin:  crossing my fingers!!!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Good to hear! Nilrem btw, Im goin to do an ToT alt-run with my lock who's currently 498ilvl on saturday. In any case I get the job to slow the turtles is there some way to make it use Curse of Exhaustion instead of CoE, or what do you recommend me to do? ^^ Here's my lock btw (I will most likely swap destro for aff) 

Level 90 Human Warlock | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory

----------


## nilrem2004

Sure, go to ability editor and open the [Misc] Boss Checks ability, there you will find a line like this: "if UnitExists("target") and UnitName("target") == "Minion of Fear"" and a little below that line like this "if UnitExists("mouseover") and UnitName("mouseover") == "Minion of Fear"" so just change "Minion of Fear" with "Whirl Turtle"
and that will cast CoEx on your target or mouseover turtle  :Big Grin:

----------


## warlock2000

Cross post from second thread.

Quick question. How did your research go on optimal refreshing of dots?

It's an interesting math problem, and my hunch is that you could go lower than 1.18. If the 5.4 changes go live, then the number could drop a lot as well.

----------


## nilrem2004

yes that is true especially that we should generate more shards now so we can afford a bit sooner updates, that's why you have opteion to adjust it in PQI  :Big Grin: 
Although the procs are bigger, so it will take me some time when 5.4 hits and with new trinkets and stuff to see what would optimal be. I'm running 1.15 even now for more steady dps when I'm going without UVLS.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks Nilrem that worked great! Turtles were slowed as intended, profile hung on bloodlust though I assume its the automated pot-usage? (lulz)

----------


## nilrem2004

> Thanks Nilrem that worked great! Turtles were slowed as intended, profile hung on bloodlust though I assume its the automated pot-usage? (lulz)


Yeah just disable it in PQI. Hope it will get fixed in 5.4  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

small update is up fixed automatic dotting Direhorn spirit on Horridon, dotting crystal on Tortos HC for shield and now it automatically slows Whirl Turtles if you have them as target or mouseover, supports Glyph of Exhaustion also.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thats awesome, Im keeping demonology and affliction as specs then ^^

----------


## Captncrunch

Thank you for the update  :Smile:

----------


## lockslash

> Sure, go to ability editor and open the [Misc] Boss Checks ability, there you will find a line like this: "if UnitExists("target") and UnitName("target") == "Minion of Fear"" and a little below that line like this "if UnitExists("mouseover") and UnitName("mouseover") == "Minion of Fear"" so just change "Minion of Fear" with "Whirl Turtle"
> and that will cast CoEx on your target or mouseover turtle


I think it would be a good idea to do the same with the Loa Spirits

----------


## lockslash

Hello 

the last version of profile don't cast Corruption to Direhorn Spirit in Horri HC, only put it in focus...
===============================================
if UnitDebuffID("player", 140946) and UnitExists("focus") and not UnitIsDead("focus") and SpellCheck(NL_Corr,"focus") then
--	if not UnitCastingInfo("player") == "Malefic Grasp" and not UnitCastingInfo("player") == "Drain Soul" then
--	currenttimefocus = GetTime()
--if lastcastfocus == nil then lastcastfocus = GetTime() end
--if lastcastfocus ~= nil and (currenttimefocus - lastcastfocus) > 1.5 then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(NL_Corr),"focus")
--lastcastfocus = GetTime()
--end
--	return true
--	end
end
================================================


"NL_Corr" are correct?? maybe are "172"?

----------


## nilrem2004

oh ****, yes new data file is comming in next update untill then change NL_Corr with 172  :Big Grin: 
sorry  :Big Grin: 

or on top of ability write:
local NL_Corr = 172

----------


## lockslash

> oh ****, yes new data file is comming in next update untill then change NL_Corr with 172 
> sorry 
> 
> or on top of ability write:
> local NL_Corr = 172


Oh yeah finally independent of language

----------


## lockslash

> oh ****, yes new data file is comming in next update untill then change NL_Corr with 172 
> sorry 
> 
> or on top of ability write:
> local NL_Corr = 172



Another thing, in this line, to refresh corruption only when it finish I think is better add a NOT before the spellcheck ¿?



if UnitDebuffID("player", 140946) and UnitExists("focus") and not UnitIsDead("focus") and SpellCheck(172,"focus") then

if UnitDebuffID("player", 140946) and UnitExists("focus") and not UnitIsDead("focus") and not SpellCheck(172,"focus") then

----------


## lockslash

Please delete

dupe accidentally

----------


## nilrem2004

adding NOT would not cast it at all but I know what you meant  :Big Grin:

----------


## jshookz

to the top with them updates!

----------


## jshookz

Message: [string "﻿function SpecialAggro(t)..."]:509: attempt to perform arithmetic on global 'timer2' (a nil value)
Time: 08/31/13 09:01:46
Count: 7673
Stack: [string "﻿function SpecialAggro(t)..."]:509: in function <[string "﻿function SpecialAggro(t)..."]:507>

Locals: self = <unnamed> {
0 = <userdata>
}
elapsed = 0.0090000005438924
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to perform arithmetic on global 'timer2' (a nil value)"


This error keeps popping up in stormwind. And it won't attack the target dummy's wierd :P

So this can't be used on dummy's? Only on raid bosses?

----------


## nilrem2004

update it, it's fixed.

----------


## jshookz

EDIT: Still popping up and it's really annoying. All I'm doing is standing still

----------


## nilrem2004

testing it now.... stay tuned

----------


## jshookz

sounds good thanks Nilrem

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok redownload it again, I released a 5.4 Beta version (you will see a different name) that works great , it has a TimeTo Die tracker for all the units around you that you ever touched, moused over or anything simmilar. It also has much more improvements. Note that enabling "Auto Soulswap manager" in PQI won't do anything since I didn't put it in because I still need to test it on release of patch 5.4 and do small adjustments (PTR worked ok but I like to test ir in real first). Don't delete your old profile for the time being although this profile is my personal raiding profile for last 4-5 weeks (with some changes and personal tuning which is my personal preference).
Let me know how it goes.
BTW: 1 major change, it should be localisation(language of wow client) independent now (interested in feedback from other language client users)

enjoy  :Big Grin:

----------


## jshookz

Well no LUA errors with the 5.4 beta version but still with the 5.3 thank goodness but I can't click on my PQI interface or check any boxes hehe. And maybe I should not be doing these tests in PVP gear right?

EDIT: had the lock button on please disregard rofl. And I don't see the TimeToDie Tracker at all for the dummy's. I hope I'm not a pain lmao!

----------


## Captncrunch

Yeah I tried on a dummy and 5.3 casts bezerking , soulburn, and haunt (normal phase) , then just stops.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Yeah I tried on a dummy and 5.3 casts bezerking , soulburn, and haunt (normal phase) , then just stops.


try 5.4  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> Well no LUA errors with the 5.4 beta version but still with the 5.3 thank goodness but I can't click on my PQI interface or check any boxes hehe. And maybe I should not be doing these tests in PVP gear right?
> 
> EDIT: had the lock button on please disregard rofl. And I don't see the TimeToDie Tracker at all for the dummy's. I hope I'm not a pain lmao!


TimeToDie isn't showed visually....yet :P but that's another story. Important is that it's stored internally and checked for each relevant spell  :Big Grin: 

Hopefully some time during patch 5.4 we will move to something completely different, a complete wow-addon for our favourite class/spec  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Just a small teaser  :Big Grin:

----------


## Captncrunch

Yeah 5.4 seems to have higher dps, I wasn't in ptr either. As for the pic you posted I have no idea what those add-ons are lol.

----------


## jshookz

Tried the 5.4master exclusive but don't take any of this serious nilrem lol! It kept on casting agony and never mal grasped or drained soul etc, but it did work haha. But of course it's on PTR,something that's not even released yet xD

----------


## Nanotech

On the live servers works not bad , but on the ptr each time a new glitch that one curse spamming or just tosses the curse and worth doing nothing . And the same thing happens if you run 5.3 which is new to the live servers. The old profile MT5.2 PQI E works more stably on PTR .
Where can I get the addon for WoW with your rotation ?)) as on the screenshot.

----------


## jshookz

Not entirely sure how to get to that 9800 haste rating at 537 ilvl with full heroic except for belt. Is there a website that could help me out with that? I know the addon reforge light but it puts me at 9000 haste

EDIT: just did 274k on council. Well I guess the 5.4exclusive does work xD it dots up everything without me doing anything haha

----------


## nilrem2004

> On the live servers works not bad , but on the ptr each time a new glitch that one curse spamming or just tosses the curse and worth doing nothing . And the same thing happens if you run 5.3 which is new to the live servers. The old profile MT5.2 PQI E works more stably on PTR .
> Where can I get the addon for WoW with your rotation ?)) as on the screenshot.


You guys misunderstood. 5.4beta profile is for current patch not for PTR. PTR is still somewhat buggy and if you want it to work on PTR you need to disable all other addons because something is interfering with PQR. 
WoW addon is a work in progress still  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> Not entirely sure how to get to that 9800 haste rating at 537 ilvl with full heroic except for belt. Is there a website that could help me out with that? I know the addon reforge light but it puts me at 9000 haste
> 
> EDIT: just did 274k on council. Well I guess the 5.4exclusive does work xD it dots up everything without me doing anything haha


If you got gear for more haste than go for 13800, it is the next threshold and you will see a dps increase  :Big Grin:

----------


## jshookz

> If you got gear for more haste than go for 13800, it is the next threshold and you will see a dps increase


I think I'll have to start gemming haste. But I know if I do that then my off-spec demo, won't take too kind to that :P But considering affliction is looking strong in 5.4 it's ok hehe

----------


## Captncrunch

> I think I'll have to start gemming haste. But I know if I do that then my off-spec demo, won't take too kind to that :P But considering affliction is looking strong in 5.4 it's ok hehe


Actually once you get meta, UVLS, and spec gosac in demo to boost imp damage, the stats are most similar to affliction and make them interchangeable without reforge, give or take haste break points. Doom gets extra ticks from haste and spawns more imps. My haste is 14873 as Demo. It's destro that is the odd man out.....

----------


## jshookz

> Actually once you get meta, UVLS, and spec gosac in demo to boost imp damage, the stats are most similar to affliction and make them interchangeable without reforge, give or take haste break points. Doom gets extra ticks from haste and spawns more imps. My haste is 14873 as Demo. It's destro that is the odd man out.....


I got meta, herioc UVLS upgraded +2, and I do spec gosac in demo  :Smile:  My haste right now is 8,167 and getting the cloak soon. I just think I'm gonna take out the mastery gems and replace with haste gems. Just ran some options through Mr.Robot the most haste breakpoint I can get with my gear/gems is 13000  :Frown:

----------


## jshookz

Ok got the cape and with reforging/gemming with Mr.robot it puts me at 13973 haste. Should I do this with my demo off-spec? I think I should going into 5.4 xD Even though I'll lose all my mastery gems  :Frown:  I feel wierd gemming with haste/int gems and +320 haste in yellow lol!

----------


## Captncrunch

the recommended haste break points for demo are 8094 and 14873 with the glyph of everlasting affliction.

Stat Priorities
Single/Multi Target: Intellect -> Hit -> Haste (Breakpoints) -> Mastery -> Crit

Burst AoE or Burst Damage: Intellect -> Hit -> Mastery -> Haste -> Crit

----------


## jshookz

I was talking about going affliciton with that 13973 breakpoint, so I should be good in between hehe. But I lose all my mastery gems  :Frown:  I think I'll stay demo for now because were on heroic lei-shen. But I can't wait to try out afflic on jin'rohk and council with the 13973 haste  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> I was talking about going affliciton with that 13973 breakpoint, so I should be good in between hehe. But I lose all my mastery gems  I think I'll stay demo for now because were on heroic lei-shen. But I can't wait to try out afflic on jin'rohk and council with the 13973 haste


Yeah you will see a difference on council and will be able to squeeze a bit more MG's on Jin'rokh  :Big Grin:

----------


## jshookz

Oh man haunt is hitting like a truck on PTR, 5.4 is deff looking good for affliction  :Wink:  time to main spec afflic and let demo take the backseat this patch

----------


## daveyboyuk

Maths of Pandaria: DPS Caster Haste Breakpoint Cards - Blogs - Totemspot

this might help u out a bit jshookz

----------


## billybuffalo

Was gonna ask why the 5.4B was stopping mid fight sometimes but, then i actually read the thread and noticed u said it is a beta.  :Smile: 

Besides a cpl pauses last night, i did some pretty sweet dps with it!

----------


## jshookz

Profile has never paused for me wierd

----------


## nilrem2004

> Was gonna ask why the 5.4B was stopping mid fight sometimes but, then i actually read the thread and noticed u said it is a beta. 
> 
> Besides a cpl pauses last night, i did some pretty sweet dps with it!


did you disable jade serpent pot?

----------


## billybuffalo

> Profile has never paused for me wierd



It stopped for about 15 seconds on meg and it stopped on jinroch (heroic). I had to turn off/on.

----------


## billybuffalo

> did you disable jade serpent pot?


No it was turned on. That a problem still?

----------


## nilrem2004

> No it was turned on. That a problem still?


yup turn it off and use it manually.

----------


## warlock2000

A few quick observations on testing 5.4Beta on first 3 bosses in LFR.

1. Was very smooth with no errors on Jin'rokh. Re-applied dots individually during UVLS proc window, to save a soul shard for Haunt, which I believe is correct behaviour. A couple times profile sat on soul shards and wouldn't Haunt when very high damage dots were rolling on the boss, and once life-tapped with meta gem active.

2. Rolled dots on Horridon throughout while I was fighting adds. I believe it auto-targeted Farraki Wastewalkers (I may have mis-seen this), but definitely not any of the other major adds. Having it jump on Dinomancers for instance would be a big plus.

3. Dots on all 4 council bosses [edit 5.4 UA].

Overall very impressive and stable heading into 5.4. I hope this testing on 5.3 bosses will be helpful for tweaking the profile  :Smile:

----------


## jshookz

Been running the profile through some LFR's and with the above mentioned, I'm using the 5.4master exclusive and it does not cast SB:SOC or Demonic circle at all. With a fresh install and PQR is updated and did a /reloadui so very wierd ;(

----------


## warlock2000

A few more things on further testing.

1. The execute phase on Twins got stuck at around 8%, where it was Drain Souling and Haunting but with no dots on the target. One the other hand, the execute phase on Lei Shen was perfect, with Haunt, Drain Soul, and Soulburn: Soul Swap meshed together.

----------


## nilrem2004

> A few quick observations on testing 5.4Beta on first 3 bosses in LFR.
> 
> 1. Was very smooth with no errors on Jin'rokh. High responsiveness to procs. Re-applied dots individually during UVLS proc window, to save a soul shard for Haunt, which I believe is correct behaviour. I don't have logs, but the only differences from what I would do manually that I noticed were a couple times profile sat on soul shards and wouldn't Haunt when very high damage dots were rolling on the boss, and once life-tapped with meta gem active.
> 
> 2. Rolled dots on Horridon throughout while I was fighting adds. I believe it auto-targeted Farraki Wastewalkers (I may have mis-seen this), but definitely not any of the other major adds. Having it jump on Dinomancers for instance would be a big plus.
> 
> 3. It did roll dots on all four Council bosses, but seemed to really struggle to extract performance from this. Ended at 246K (without lust, this was LFR after-all /sigh), which is only a shade more than single target for my gear. One major thing I noticed was that it went almost the entire fight without re-applying UA on my primary target.
> 
> Overall very impressive and stable heading into 5.4. I hope this testing on 5.3 bosses will be helpful for tweaking the profile


2. It does auto target adds by priority but only if your current add is dead or you have no target. Making it auto switch from add to add would make you loose shards which you gain with DS'ing lower hp adds.

3. What do you mean without re-aplying?

----------


## nilrem2004

> Been running the profile through some LFR's and with the above mentioned, I'm using the 5.4master exclusive and it does not cast SB:SOC or Demonic circle at all. With a fresh install and PQR is updated and did a /reloadui so very wierd ;(


I'm gonna check this now, I use SB:SoC all the time without problems though.

I was just on dummy range and all works fine, though there is a problem when abilities are put on Right Alt, dunno why. I use right control for SB:SoC and works just fine.

edit: oh I forgot for right alt I have to put keyboard on US... -.-

----------


## jshookz

> I'm gonna check this now, I use SB:SoC all the time without problems though.
> 
> I was just on dummy range and all works fine, though there is a problem when abilities are put on Right Alt, dunno why. I use right control for SB:SoC and works just fine.


Ok, I'll change up the control's and edit this post to see what happens, thanks Nil

1. Changed Demonic circle/summon to LALT still nothing happening, SB:SOC was RCTRL by default and still didn't do anything even on the dummy's, right shift does work just for original SoC. And I did check to make sure I have shards :P 

2. Changed SB:SOC to right shift and still nothing happening, holding LSHIFT with a target targetted it does not SB:SS but I know in PQI it says mouseover but just wanted to see if it did anything.

EDIT: US keyboard? Do I have to change anything if I'm us  :Smile:  lol

----------


## jshookz

If it's out of interest for T16 Nilrem if you don't know about or if you already do, at icy veins T16 Warlock Style - Normal & Heroic - Warlock - Icy Veins Forums he will be updating fight by fight and too tell what adds to dot up and the priority of dots for the adds take Immers for example. Pretty good so far

EDIT: Just watched http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPjhIucNcu8 and he's talking about no more SB:SS alot because of the buff that haunt got even though the vid is from aug 8th, haunt just got a 50% buff now so he's saying were going to have to manually apply our dot's to some targets

----------


## nilrem2004

> If it's out of interest for T16 Nilrem if you don't know about or if you already do, at icy veins T16 Warlock Style - Normal & Heroic - Warlock - Icy Veins Forums he will be updating fight by fight and too tell what adds to dot up and the priority of dots for the adds take Immers for example. Pretty good so far
> 
> EDIT: Just watched More Warlock Changes in 5.4 and Why RPPM Sucks - YouTube and he's talking about no more SB:SS alot because of the buff that haunt got even though the vid is from aug 8th, haunt just got a 50% buff now so he's saying were going to have to manually apply our dot's to some targets


nonononononononnoono  :Big Grin: 
We won't be using SB:SS anymore for sure, boosted Haunt or not, there is no point in using SB:SS except on pull to apply initial dots. We can now SoulSwap dots in 1 gcd at no cost to any target. That is what I call "Auto Soul Swap manager" it already works on my test profile. I just need to make comparisons between dots on target and other targets like boss1-5 and then it will also auto SoulSwap them to update or update boosted dots so we won't be wasting shards on Haunt anymore.

@jshookz I tested this morning for like 15 minutes on dummys all controls work except if you put them on Right Alt. I'm raiding heroic with this profile for months and using Left Shift for SB:SS and Right Control for SB:SoC and Right Shift for SoC and it always worked normally. Problem must be at your end, try doing a clean install of PQR,PQI and profile. It seems only you have that problem.

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok there is a bug I need to solve so if anyone can do the following it would really help:

1. Log to PTR, make a template warlock character and go to Dummy range for example in Thunder Bluff
2. enable combat logging ( /combatlog)
3. cast Agony several times till it reaches 10 stacks and then cast it 2-3 times more to refresh it.
4. disable combatlog (/combatlog)
5. Go to your PTR WOW folder under \logs open WoWCombatLog.txt and copy paste me the data either here or on PM.

----------


## warlock2000

Noted on 2. I'll retest next few days to see if I can give you more concrete feedback.

----------


## warlock2000

One other question.

In 5.4 with the changes to Soul Swap, is the current technique on multi-boss fights of getting supercharged dots off the pull and then ping-ponging them from boss to boss to maintain them the entire fight going to hit the wastebin? Or will it still be possible?

----------


## jshookz

> nonononononononnoono 
> We won't be using SB:SS anymore for sure, boosted Haunt or not, there is no point in using SB:SS except on pull to apply initial dots. We can now SoulSwap dots in 1 gcd at no cost to any target. That is what I call "Auto Soul Swap manager" it already works on my test profile. I just need to make comparisons between dots on target and other targets like boss1-5 and then it will also auto SoulSwap them to update or update boosted dots so we won't be wasting shards on Haunt anymore.
> 
> @jshookz I tested this morning for like 15 minutes on dummys all controls work except if you put them on Right Alt. I'm raiding heroic with this profile for months and using Left Shift for SB:SS and Right Control for SB:SoC and Right Shift for SoC and it always worked normally. Problem must be at your end, try doing a clean install of PQR,PQI and profile. It seems only you have that problem.


Well all I did was just re-install the profile again and it works  :Smile:  super happy now  :Smile:  I'll be glad to help you out.
This was with the profile enabled on PTR if that's what you wanted :P
Talents: Dark Regen, Demonic Breath, Soul Link, Unbound Will, Grim of Supremacy, Kil'Jaedan cunning

WALL OF TEXT INCOMING. 

Here's the code:

9/5 20:45:30.417 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,297000
9/5 20:45:30.594 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750923264,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF
9/5 20:45:31.789 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,1490,"Curse of the Elements",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,288000
9/5 20:45:32.198 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,1490,"Curse of the Elements",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750923264,1284,66,1,0,DEBUFF
9/5 20:45:32.392 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED_DOSE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE, "Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750923264,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF,2
9/5 20:45:32.392 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750923264,1284,66,1,0,344 9,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:32.606 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,288000,114,114,0,nil
9/5 20:45:32.606 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x4228,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk", 0x511,0x0,104993,"Jade Spirit",0x2,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,288000,BUFF
9/5 20:45:32.869 SPELL_CAST_START,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x8 0000000,0x80000000,48181,"Haunt",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,2914 88
9/5 20:45:33.017 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,116620,33384,3,200,103,103,0,nil
9/5 20:45:34.194 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED_DOSE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE, "Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750919815,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF,3
9/5 20:45:34.194 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750919815,1284,66,1,0,517 3,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:34.194 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,48181,"Haunt",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,7,300
9/5 20:45:34.445 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023, 0,296663
9/5 20:45:34.445 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,172,"Corruption",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,2 92913
9/5 20:45:34.608 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,292913,171,171,0,nil
9/5 20:45:34.608 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750914642,1284,66 ,1,0,DEBUFF
9/5 20:45:34.815 SPELL_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,48181,"Haunt",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,7,300, 100033,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:34.815 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,48181,"Haunt",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750814609,1284,66,1,0,D EBUFF
9/5 20:45:35.028 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,156,156,0,nil
9/5 20:45:35.028 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,294863,3301,3301,0,nil
9/5 20:45:35.028 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujy k",0x511,0x0,128985,"Blessing of the Celestials",0x1,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,0,294863,BUFF
9/5 20:45:35.440 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,3001,3001,0,nil
9/5 20:45:36.043 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED_DOSE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE, "Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750814609,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF,4
9/5 20:45:36.043 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750814609,1284,66,1,0,965 6,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:36.232 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,0,294863,319,319,0,nil
9/5 20:45:36.412 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750804953,1284,66 ,1,0,28866,-1,32,0,0,0,1,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:36.640 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,289,289,0,nil
9/5 20:45:36.640 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,0,294863,952,952,0,nil
9/5 20:45:36.640 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,63106,"Siphon Life",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,0,294863,3035,3035,0,nil
9/5 20:45:37.008 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,866,866,0,nil
9/5 20:45:37.797 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED_DOSE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE, "Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750923264,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF,5
9/5 20:45:37.797 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750923264,1284,66,1,0,120 70,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:37.797 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,0,300000,398,398,0,nil
9/5 20:45:38.214 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750911194,1284,66 ,1,0,14013,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:38.214 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,362,362,0,nil
9/5 20:45:38.214 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,0,300000,463,463,0,nil
9/5 20:45:38.214 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,63106,"Siphon Life",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,0,300000,3035,3035,0,nil
9/5 20:45:38.661 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,420,420,0,nil
9/5 20:45:39.616 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED_DOSE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE, "Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750897181,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF,6
9/5 20:45:39.616 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750897181,1284,66,1,0,298 37,-1,32,0,0,0,1,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:39.845 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,0,300000,984,984,0,nil
9/5 20:45:40.012 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750867344,1284,66 ,1,0,14013,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:40.230 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,135528,38786,3,200,896,896,0,nil
9/5 20:45:40.230 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,0,300000,462,462,0,nil
9/5 20:45:40.230 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,63106,"Siphon Life",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,0,300000,3034,3034,0,nil
9/5 20:45:40.230 SPELL_CAST_START,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x8 0000000,0x80000000,48181,"Haunt",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,0,3000 00
9/5 20:45:40.666 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,135528,38786,3,200,421,421,0,nil
9/5 20:45:41.410 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED_DOSE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE, "Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750853331,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF,7
9/5 20:45:41.410 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750853331,1284,66,1,0,348 10,-1,32,0,0,0,1,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:41.410 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,0,300000,1149,1149,0,nil
9/5 20:45:41.615 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,48181,"Haunt",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,7,202
9/5 20:45:41.810 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750818521,1284,66 ,1,0,28867,-1,32,0,0,0,1,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:41.810 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,135528,38786,3,200,1044,1044,0,nil
9/5 20:45:41.810 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,0,300000,953,953,0,nil
9/5 20:45:41.810 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,63106,"Siphon Life",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,0,300000,3035,3035,0,nil
9/5 20:45:42.213 SPELL_AURA_REFRESH,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,48181,"Haunt",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750789654,1284,66,1,0,D EBUFF
9/5 20:45:42.213 SPELL_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,48181,"Haunt",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,7,200, 225924,-1,32,0,0,0,1,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:42.213 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,135528,38786,3,200,866,866,0,nil
9/5 20:45:42.213 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,0,300000,7456,7456,0,nil
9/5 20:45:42.642 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,135528,38786,3,200,6777,6777,0,nil
9/5 20:45:43.214 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED_DOSE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE, "Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750923264,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF,8
9/5 20:45:43.214 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750923264,1284,66,1,0,193 12,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:43.437 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,0,300000,637,637,0,nil
9/5 20:45:43.657 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750903952,1284,66 ,1,0,14013,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:43.836 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,135528,38786,3,200,579,579,0,nil
9/5 20:45:43.836 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,0,300000,462,462,0,nil
9/5 20:45:43.836 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,63106,"Siphon Life",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,0,300000,3034,3034,0,nil
9/5 20:45:44.250 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,135528,38786,3,200,421,421,0,nil
9/5 20:45:44.613 SPELL_AURA_REMOVED,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x4228,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk", 0x511,0x0,104993,"Jade Spirit",0x2,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,33469,0,300000,BUFF
9/5 20:45:45.011 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED_DOSE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE, "Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750889939,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF,9
9/5 20:45:45.011 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750889939,1284,66,1,0,217 26,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:45.011 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,33469,0,300000,717,717,0,nil
9/5 20:45:45.449 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750868213,1284,66 ,1,0,28866,-1,32,0,0,0,1,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:45.449 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,128856,36880,3,200,652,652,0,nil
9/5 20:45:45.449 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,33469,0,300000,953,953,0,nil
9/5 20:45:45.449 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,63106,"Siphon Life",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,33469,0,300000,3035,3035,0,nil
9/5 20:45:45.885 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,128856,36880,3,200,866,866,0,nil
9/5 20:45:46.861 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED_DOSE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE, "Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750839347,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF,10
9/5 20:45:46.861 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750839347,1284,66,1,0,241 41,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:47.093 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,33469,0,300000,797,797,0,nil
9/5 20:45:47.222 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750815206,1284,66 ,1,0,28866,-1,32,0,0,0,1,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:47.458 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,128856,36880,3,200,724,724,0,nil
9/5 20:45:47.458 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,33469,0,300000,953,953,0,nil
9/5 20:45:47.458 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,63106,"Siphon Life",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,33469,0,300000,3035,3035,0,nil
9/5 20:45:47.850 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,128856,36880,3,200,866,866,0,nil
9/5 20:45:48.623 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750923264,1284,66,1,0,241 40,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:48.623 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,33469,0,300000,797,797,0,nil
9/5 20:45:49.037 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750899124,1284,66 ,1,0,14012,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:49.037 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,128856,36880,3,200,725,725,0,nil
9/5 20:45:49.037 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,33469,0,300000,462,462,0,nil
9/5 20:45:49.037 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,63106,"Siphon Life",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,33469,0,300000,3034,3034,0,nil
9/5 20:45:49.481 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,128856,36880,3,200,421,421,0,nil
9/5 20:45:50.021 SPELL_AURA_REMOVED,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujy k",0x511,0x0,128985,"Blessing of the Celestials",0x1,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,300000,BUFF
9/5 20:45:50.423 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750885112,1284,66,1,0,497 29,-1,32,0,0,0,1,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:50.723 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,300000,1641,1641,0,nil
9/5 20:45:50.723 SPELL_AURA_REMOVED,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,48181,"Haunt",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750835383,1284,66,1,0,D EBUFF
9/5 20:45:50.828 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750835383,1284,66 ,1,0,10009,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:51.087 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,116620,33384,3,200,1492,1492,0,nil
9/5 20:45:51.087 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,300000,330,330,0,nil
9/5 20:45:51.087 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,63106,"Siphon Life",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,300000,3034,3034,0,nil
9/5 20:45:51.490 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,116620,33384,3,200,301,301,0,nil
9/5 20:45:52.222 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750825374,1284,66,1,0,172 43,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:52.222 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,300000,569,569,0,nil
9/5 20:45:52.633 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750808131,1284,66 ,1,0,10009,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:52.633 SPELL_AURA_REMOVED,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750798122,1284,66 ,1,0,DEBUFF
9/5 20:45:52.633 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,116620,33384,3,200,517,517,0,nil
9/5 20:45:52.633 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,300000,331,331,0,nil
9/5 20:45:52.633 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,63106,"Siphon Life",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,300000,3035,3035,0,nil
9/5 20:45:53.100 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,116620,33384,3,200,300,300,0,nil
9/5 20:45:54.053 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750923264,1284,66,1,0,172 43,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:45:54.053 SPELL_AURA_REMOVED,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750906021,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF
9/5 20:45:54.285 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,300000,569,569,0,nil
9/5 20:45:54.730 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,116620,33384,3,200,517,517,0,nil
9/5 20:46:08.997 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,297000
9/5 20:46:09.176 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750923264,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF
9/5 20:46:10.369 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291, 0,300000
9/5 20:46:10.369 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,172,"Corruption",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,2 96250
9/5 20:46:10.370 SPELL_CAST_START,0xF13046E30000329F,"Silvermoon Ranger",0xa18,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,29120,"Shoot Bow",0x1,0xF13046E30000329F,4391,0,242,0,5013
9/5 20:46:10.370 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0xF13046E30000329F,"Silvermoon Ranger",0xa18,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,29120,"Shoot Bow",0x1,0xF13046E30000329F,4391,0,242,0,5013
9/5 20:46:10.370 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750923264,1284,66 ,1,0,DEBUFF
9/5 20:46:10.786 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujy k",0x511,0x0,126659,"Quickened Tongues",0x1,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,296250,BUFF
9/5 20:46:10.997 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED_DOSE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE, "Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750923264,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF,2
9/5 20:46:10.997 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750923264,1284,66,1,0,710 4,-1,32,0,0,0,1,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:11.214 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,299326,235,235,0,nil
9/5 20:46:11.214 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x4228,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk", 0x511,0x0,104993,"Jade Spirit",0x2,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,299326,BUFF
9/5 20:46:11.617 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,116620,33384,3,200,213,213,0,nil
9/5 20:46:11.786 SPELL_CAST_START,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x8 0000000,0x80000000,48181,"Haunt",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,3000 00
9/5 20:46:12.215 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750916160,1284,66 ,1,0,9483,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:12.398 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,300000,313,313,0,nil
9/5 20:46:12.398 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,63106,"Siphon Life",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,300000,3034,3034,0,nil
9/5 20:46:12.799 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED_DOSE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE, "Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750906677,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF,3
9/5 20:46:12.799 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750906677,1284,66,1,0,517 3,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:12.799 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,116620,33384,3,200,284,284,0,nil
9/5 20:46:12.799 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,300000,171,171,0,nil
9/5 20:46:12.961 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,48181,"Haunt",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,7,211
9/5 20:46:13.185 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000
9/5 20:46:13.185 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,116620,33384,3,200,155,155,0,nil
9/5 20:46:13.185 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED_DOSE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE, "Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750901504,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF,4
9/5 20:46:13.421 SPELL_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,48181,"Haunt",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,7,211, 100034,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:13.421 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,48181,"Haunt",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750801470,1284,66,1,0,D EBUFF
9/5 20:46:13.621 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297090,3301,3301,0,nil
9/5 20:46:14.009 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750801470,1284,66 ,1,0,13277,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:14.009 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,116620,33384,3,200,3001,3001,0,nil
9/5 20:46:14.009 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297090,438,438,0,nil
9/5 20:46:14.009 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,63106,"Siphon Life",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297090,3034,3034,0,nil
9/5 20:46:14.405 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,116620,33384,3,200,399,399,0,nil
9/5 20:46:14.405 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000
9/5 20:46:14.591 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED_DOSE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE, "Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750923264,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF,5
9/5 20:46:14.591 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750923264,1284,66,1,0,127 38,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:14.818 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED_DOSE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE, "Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750910526,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF,6
9/5 20:46:14.818 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000,420,420,0,nil
9/5 20:46:14.818 SPELL_AURA_REFRESH,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x4228,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk", 0x511,0x0,104993,"Jade Spirit",0x2,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000,BUFF
9/5 20:46:15.211 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,116620,33384,3,200,382,382,0,nil
9/5 20:46:15.697 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000
9/5 20:46:15.829 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750910526,1284,66 ,1,0,27350,-1,32,0,0,0,1,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:16.035 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED_DOSE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE, "Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750883176,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF,7
9/5 20:46:16.035 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000,902,902,0,nil
9/5 20:46:16.035 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,63106,"Siphon Life",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000,3034,3034,0,nil
9/5 20:46:16.214 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED_DOSE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE, "Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750883176,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF,8
9/5 20:46:16.214 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750883176,1284,66,1,0,203 82,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:16.425 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,116620,33384,3,200,821,821,0,nil
9/5 20:46:16.425 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000,673,673,0,nil
9/5 20:46:16.834 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,612,612,0,nil
9/5 20:46:16.834 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000
9/5 20:46:17.235 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED_DOSE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE, "Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750862794,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF,9
9/5 20:46:17.622 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750862794,1284,66 ,1,0,13277,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:17.622 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,298353,438,438,0,nil
9/5 20:46:17.622 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,63106,"Siphon Life",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,298353,3035,3035,0,nil
9/5 20:46:17.790 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED_DOSE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE, "Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750849517,1284,66,1,0,DEB UFF,10
9/5 20:46:17.790 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750849517,1284,66,1,0,254 78,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:18.052 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,399,399,0,nil
9/5 20:46:18.052 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,298353,840,840,0,nil
9/5 20:46:18.052 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000
9/5 20:46:18.457 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,764,764,0,nil
9/5 20:46:19.234 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000
9/5 20:46:19.380 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750923264,1284,66,1,0,254 77,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:19.380 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750897787,1284,66 ,1,0,13277,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:19.639 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000,841,841,0,nil
9/5 20:46:19.639 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000,438,438,0,nil
9/5 20:46:19.639 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,63106,"Siphon Life",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000,3034,3034,0,nil
9/5 20:46:20.034 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,764,764,0,nil
9/5 20:46:20.034 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,399,399,0,nil
9/5 20:46:20.437 SPELL_CAST_START,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x8 0000000,0x80000000,48181,"Haunt",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,3000 00
9/5 20:46:20.979 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750884510,1284,66,1,0,254 78,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:21.216 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750859032,1284,66 ,1,0,13277,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:21.216 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,300000,841,841,0,nil
9/5 20:46:21.216 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,300000,439,439,0,nil
9/5 20:46:21.216 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,63106,"Siphon Life",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,300000,3034,3034,0,nil
9/5 20:46:21.417 SPELL_AURA_REMOVED,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,48181,"Haunt",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750845755,1284,66,1,0,D EBUFF
9/5 20:46:21.634 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,764,764,0,nil
9/5 20:46:21.634 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,398,398,0,nil
9/5 20:46:21.634 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,48181,"Haunt",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,7,111
9/5 20:46:21.884 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000
9/5 20:46:22.049 SPELL_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,48181,"Haunt",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,7,111, 100034,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:22.049 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,48181,"Haunt",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750745721,1284,66,1,0,D EBUFF
9/5 20:46:22.443 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000,3301,3301,0,nil
9/5 20:46:22.573 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750745721,1284,66,1,0,254 78,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:22.849 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,3001,3001,0,nil
9/5 20:46:22.849 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000,840,840,0,nil
9/5 20:46:23.026 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750720243,1284,66 ,1,0,13277,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:23.146 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000
9/5 20:46:23.258 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,765,765,0,nil
9/5 20:46:23.258 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297500,438,438,0,nil
9/5 20:46:23.258 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,63106,"Siphon Life",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297500,3034,3034,0,nil
9/5 20:46:23.694 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,398,398,0,nil
9/5 20:46:24.164 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750706966,1284,66,1,0,524 84,-1,32,0,0,0,1,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:24.314 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000
9/5 20:46:24.474 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000,1732,1732,0,nil
9/5 20:46:24.821 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750923264,1284,66 ,1,0,13277,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:24.821 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,1574,1574,0,nil
9/5 20:46:24.821 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000,438,438,0,nil
9/5 20:46:24.821 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,63106,"Siphon Life",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000,3034,3034,0,nil
9/5 20:46:25.270 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,398,398,0,nil
9/5 20:46:25.560 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000
9/5 20:46:25.758 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750909987,1284,66,1,0,254 78,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:26.074 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000,840,840,0,nil
9/5 20:46:26.471 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,764,764,0,nil
9/5 20:46:26.618 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750884509,1284,66 ,1,0,13277,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:26.784 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,32023,0,297000
9/5 20:46:26.784 SPELL_AURA_REMOVED,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x4228,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk", 0x511,0x0,104993,"Jade Spirit",0x2,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,297000,BUFF
9/5 20:46:26.924 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,297000,438,438,0,nil
9/5 20:46:26.924 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,63106,"Siphon Life",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,297000,3034,3034,0,nil
9/5 20:46:26.924 SPELL_ENERGIZE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0 x511,0x0,17941,"Shadow Trance",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,297330,1,7
9/5 20:46:26.924 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujy k",0x511,0x0,17941,"Shadow Trance",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,297330,BUFF
9/5 20:46:27.273 SPELL_CAST_START,0xF13046E30000329F,"Silvermoon Ranger",0xa18,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,29120,"Shoot Bow",0x1,0xF13046E30000329F,4391,0,242,0,5013
9/5 20:46:27.273 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0xF13046E30000329F,"Silvermoon Ranger",0xa18,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x80000000,0x80000000,29120,"Shoot Bow",0x1,0xF13046E30000329F,4391,0,242,0,5013
9/5 20:46:27.273 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,398,398,0,nil
9/5 20:46:27.273 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750871232,1284,66,1,0,524 83,-1,32,0,0,0,1,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:27.720 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,298801,1732,1732,0,nil
9/5 20:46:28.039 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,297000
9/5 20:46:28.039 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,1574,1574,0,nil
9/5 20:46:28.425 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750818749,1284,66 ,1,0,13277,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:28.425 SPELL_AURA_REMOVED,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,146739,"Corruption",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750805472,1284,66 ,1,0,DEBUFF
9/5 20:46:28.425 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,297000,438,438,0,nil
9/5 20:46:28.425 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,63106,"Siphon Life",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,297000,3035,3035,0,nil
9/5 20:46:28.885 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,398,398,0,nil
9/5 20:46:28.885 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750805472,1284,66,1,0,241 40,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:29.231 SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,297000
9/5 20:46:29.231 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,30291,0,297256,796,796,0,nil
9/5 20:46:29.231 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujy k",0x511,0x0,128985,"Blessing of the Celestials",0x1,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,33469,0,297256,BUFF
9/5 20:46:29.691 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF1404D0C13000019,"Xordus",0x11 11,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0xF1404D0C13000019,275856,123289,35289,3,200,724,724,0,nil
9/5 20:46:30.159 SPELL_AURA_REMOVED,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"Raid er's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,48181,"Haunt",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750923264,1284,66,1,0,D EBUFF
9/5 20:46:30.477 SPELL_CAST_START,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x8 0000000,0x80000000,48181,"Haunt",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,33469,0,3000 00
9/5 20:46:30.572 SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0xF13079AA000024FE,"R aider's Training Dummy",0x10a28,0x0,980,"Agony",0x20,0xF13079AA000024FE,750923264,1284,66,1,0,172 43,-1,32,0,0,0,nil,nil,nil
9/5 20:46:30.815 SPELL_AURA_REMOVED,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujy k",0x511,0x0,126659,"Quickened Tongues",0x1,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,33469,0,300000,BUFF
9/5 20:46:30.815 SPELL_HEAL,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk",0x511 ,0x0,108447,"Soul Link",0x20,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,33469,0,300000,569,569,0,nil
9/5 20:46:30.815 SPELL_AURA_APPLIED,0x0000000000000000,nil,0x4228,0x0,0x01000000005A2567,"Hujyk", 0x511,0x0,104993,"Jade Spirit",0x2,0x01000000005A2567,551711,134,35202,0,300000,BUFF

----------


## nilrem2004

Thanks for the LOG, it seems a Blizzard issue since there is no SPELL_AURA_REFRESH for Agony after it reaches 10 stacks, that is why profile thinks it needs a refresh. Ok this I will have to see on wednesday but I have a workaround ready in case after patch this remains a problem. And I'm glad you solved your problem with keys not working  :Big Grin: 

@Warlock2000 yes and no, the thing is that dots when they are SS'd are snapshoted so at start is ok to spread them around but they also retain their duration so SS'ing them from target to target is worth if duration is long enough to get benefit from it. But as always we will have checks for that and if it's not worth it we can always SB:SS. Though one thing came to mind and must be tested.
For example you have a TARGET and BOSS1. Target has your supercharged dots but with duration of lets say 5 seconds, and BOSS1 has no dots. If we SB:SS BOSS1 to get dot uptime and then SS from target to BOSS1, will it add the duration of dots from target to boss1 to existing ones with their power? Because if it would then there is a way to get supercharged dots around all time  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok, just tested it on PTR, the SS'd dots on your exhale target are completely overwritten in both power and duration, so SS'ing will be good if dots on your primary target are stronger and longer lasting, I'll have to make a calculation about that so we don't waste too much time for nothing.

----------


## jshookz

awesome news Nil  :Smile:  I'm at 541 ilvl and at 9778 haste breakpoint for affliciton but im staying at it because mastery will be favored for 5.4 so I don't wanna gem for haste but I did 342k DPS on council in LFR, I just love how it automatically refreshes dots on each boss! I think I might run affliction this next H ToT guild raid for all bosses, that's how much I love the profile

----------


## nilrem2004

> awesome news Nil  I'm at 541 ilvl and at 9778 haste breakpoint for affliciton but im staying at it because mastery will be favored for 5.4 so I don't wanna gem for haste but I did 342k DPS on council in LFR, I just love how it automatically refreshes dots on each boss! I think I might run affliction this next H ToT guild raid for all bosses, that's how much I love the profile


yeah, nice dps and nice to know you like it  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok let's start some theory.
My current finding are that now that we have Soul Swap on the loose we must use it as much as possible to save shards for Haunt that is boosted and that boosts our dots so we have higher uptime.
For now untill we can have some more data I have made my test profile auto Soul Swap to new targets but since it copies dots duration I have made a condition that dots that are being copied must have some usefull duration, for example Agony 22 seconds, Corruption 15 seconds and UA 11 seconds. This basically saves us the initial application of dots which we can now prolong to maximum duration. It will be enabled for all boss targets, focus and mouseover. Primary target from which we always snapshot dots is our "target" since it is most likely that it will be the target with highest dot time remaining. 
Would like to hear opinions on this one  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

I created a check for DoT power on current target in regards to maximizing Haunt uptime on it when dots are empowered. Only thing left is finding a good percentage of dot power to prefeer keeping haunt up. I'm experimentig with 65% boosted dots so absolute value 165%. We'll see how it goes since dots can be boosted all the way up to 250% depending on procs but that is very rare.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jshookz

damn looking good so far very excited!

----------


## warlock2000

> Ok let's start some theory.
> My current finding are that now that we have Soul Swap on the loose we must use it as much as possible to save shards for Haunt that is boosted and that boosts our dots so we have higher uptime.
> For now untill we can have some more data I have made my test profile auto Soul Swap to new targets but since it copies dots duration I have made a condition that dots that are being copied must have some usefull duration, for example Agony 22 seconds, Corruption 15 seconds and UA 11 seconds. This basically saves us the initial application of dots which we can now prolong to maximum duration. It will be enabled for all boss targets, focus and mouseover. Primary target from which we always snapshot dots is our "target" since it is most likely that it will be the target with highest dot time remaining. 
> Would like to hear opinions on this one


I'm going to hop onto ptr tonight, because your discussion is making it clear that the 5.4 changes to Soul Swap have huge ramifications all the way down the line. This is flying a bit under the radar for most Locks at the moment I think, and you're on to something good.

----------


## jshookz

yeah Evrilia has already stated about the Soul swap changes on his channel so it's a pretty big deal :P

----------


## warlock2000

I'll check this out^^!





> For now untill we can have some more data I have made my test profile auto Soul Swap to new targets but since it copies dots duration I have made a condition that dots that are being copied must have some usefull duration, for example Agony 22 seconds, Corruption 15 seconds and UA 11 seconds. This basically saves us the initial application of dots which we can now prolong to maximum duration. It will be enabled for all boss targets, focus and mouseover. Primary target from which we always snapshot dots is our "target" since it is most likely that it will be the target with highest dot time remaining.



One thing that jumps out about this, because the "target" will always have the highest power dots running on it, is that the "target" may still have useful dots for Soul Swaping, even at somewhat lower duration depending on the circumstances. I'm thinking of situations of medium health adds. Immerseus and the water droplet adds gives a good example of this. In that case using the "target" as a reservoir to swap dots onto the water droplets would be good even at low durations.


*edit Ugh just recalled that Immerseus goes immune during that phase and may not be available as a "target". At any rate I hope what I'm saying is making sense.

----------


## warlock2000

I must say launching all these all these copied dots all over the place is going to be hella fun! Seriously raises the skill cap too.

----------


## nilrem2004

hmmm, nice ideas although he will go immune but still tickles the mind with ideas. /drinks coffee and brainstorms  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> I'm going to hop onto ptr tonight, because your discussion is making it clear that the 5.4 changes to Soul Swap have huge ramifications all the way down the line. This is flying a bit under the radar for most Locks at the moment I think, and you're on to something good.


Just to remind you profile won't work on PTR still because of Agony bug and Corruption spellID change. I have solved it already but still testing other things (Haunt), maybe I'll have PTR profile up for some of you today so you can test it on PTR.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jshookz

I wouldn't bother with releasing it Nil, patch comes out in 2 days  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

yeah we'll see, I'm in process of writing bossmods, auto targeting, priorities and burnlist for SoO bosses  :Big Grin: 
After that trinkets and we're ready  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

If anyone has immunities that are on bosses/adds in 5.4 post them here so I can get them in the profile. Also and burst targets on whom we want to SB:SS right away and nuke. Any stopcasting events like on Percing Roar on Oondasta or on Dark Animus that Interrupting Jolt also post it so I can get them faster in the profile.
I wrote things for first 6 bosses and doing trinkets now.

----------


## jshookz

great job so far Nil! If you haven't watched some of this guy's SoO guides then I would but you might of have already. Will explain all adds to kill/priority' s  :Smile: 

Siege of Orgrimmar Guides - YouTube

----------


## nilrem2004

I finished what I wanted now, Haunt management is different now and takes in regard the supercharged dots on the target and tries to keep haunt up at that time. Also added new trinkets support and enhanced old trinket support. Tomorrow when I get from work around 17:00 CET I will checkout that video and the profile should be up in the evening so it would be ready for US users  :Big Grin:

----------


## jshookz

When should we check the Master Dotter exlcusive download link for new update?

----------


## nilrem2004

I will post when update is up, I have some bugfixing to do now but it will surely be tonight  :Big Grin:

----------


## jshookz

ok sounds good back to sleep I go  :Wink:

----------


## SOLOHAN

where can i download the most up to date profile? even if its for 5.3 the drop box says its 3 months old?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thats the public version, I bet nilrem will get to that once he's done debugging the premium edition ^^

----------


## SOLOHAN

> Thats the public version, I bet nilrem will get to that once he's done debugging the premium edition ^^



public version is 3 months old?

----------


## nilrem2004

> public version is 3 months old?


yes, does it needs to be updated for something every day or? there haven't been changes to locks since 5.2 -.-
btw: rumors say about something being updated somewhere, *points at link in the signature*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

And its worth it! ^^ Gah cant wait for patch, watching streams of people playing it now lol.

----------


## warlock2000

Some initial testing of 5.4 profile on Raider's Training Dummy (disregard if dummy is not recognized by profile) 

1. Haunt ("Haunt normal phase") is casting and only casting to take 4 shards to 3. Does not cast Haunt during Dark Soul or during supercharged dots.

I'm guessing maybe the version with the new Haunt logic didn't make it into dropbox. No LUA errors whatsoever. I'm going back to do some more testing.

----------


## warlock2000

More testing.

1. Soulburn: Soul Swaps on Dark Soul activation, legendary meta gem procs, and UVLS procs, but NOT during Breath of the Hydra procs (or apply boosted dots by hardcasting).
2. Sometimes re-applies Agony right after Sb:SS or after it has just applied Agony. I'm guessing this is the result of the Agony bug in-game.
3. Life Tap ("Life Tap below 35") is sometimes casted during supercharged dots.

----------


## jshookz

No keybindings work.

EDIT: I'll try to re-download. Was doing world boss on Isle and demonic circle didn't work

EDIT 2: No demonic circle or SB;SOC casting at all

----------


## royoneal213

I noticed it won't cast MG while moving.

Nice work getting profile up so quickly today, btw!

----------


## jshookz

> I noticed it won't cast MG while moving.
> 
> Nice work getting profile up so quickly today, btw!


It casts MG when I have the KJC talent. Remember if you have a different talent other than KJC you can't cast while moving

----------


## royoneal213

I also have KJC selected. Not sure what's up.

Edit; Seems to be working most of the time now. Just kept restarting pqr and reloading ui til it worked lol

----------


## nilrem2004

> No keybindings work.
> 
> EDIT: I'll try to re-download. Was doing world boss on Isle and demonic circle didn't work
> 
> EDIT 2: No demonic circle or SB;SOC casting at all


reinstall PQR in new folder and put profile there.

----------


## nilrem2004

guys if you had the old profile in before and now switched to 5.4 then it's possible that you need to reset everything including PQI settings in order to function normally.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Some initial testing of 5.4 profile on Raider's Training Dummy (disregard if dummy is not recognized by profile) 
> 
> 1. Haunt ("Haunt normal phase") is casting and only casting to take 4 shards to 3. Does not cast Haunt during Dark Soul or during supercharged dots.
> 
> I'm guessing maybe the version with the new Haunt logic didn't make it into dropbox. No LUA errors whatsoever. I'm going back to do some more testing.


It should cast Haunt when dots on target are supercharged, I have lowered the limit to 50% of base. Try doing like this: reload ui, remove all buffs from you except flask ofc and then start the profile and see if it haunts normally.

----------


## nilrem2004

> More testing.
> 
> 1. Soulburn: Soul Swaps on Dark Soul activation, legendary meta gem procs, and UVLS procs, but NOT during Breath of the Hydra procs (or apply boosted dots by hardcasting).
> 2. Sometimes re-applies Agony right after Sb:SS or after it has just applied Agony. I'm guessing this is the result of the Agony bug in-game.
> 3. Life Tap ("Life Tap below 35") is sometimes casted during supercharged dots.


1. I will check today about Hydra proc when I get home.
2. Yes I must check combat log for live today when it goes up to see how it handles Agony and do adjustments maybe.
3. That I will fix also :P

keep posting bugs  :Big Grin:

----------


## jshookz

Full re-install and still demonic circle does not work  :Frown:  

Nothing worked in SoO flex finder but the dotting portion with auto-swap manager checked, on fallen protector's did 250k+

----------


## nilrem2004

> Full re-install and still demonic circle does not work  
> 
> Nothing worked in SoO flex finder but the dotting portion with auto-swap manager checked, on fallen protector's did 250k+


you have to be specific m8, what things exactly didn't work? did SB:SoC work? on what keybind did you put demonic circle?
Right ALT key doesn't work afaik on any other except US keyboard in windows, so you might need to switch to US layout or change your Demonic circle to some other key.
I need exact details and setup so I can see and debug the profile and try to replicate the errors.

----------


## Teraphim

Hey Nilrem, I'm running into a little issue with your profile,
during every fight it all goes good, good SS management, keybinds work, the good shit :-)
however at 20% HP it hangs and I need to manually cast drain soul.
my settings are as follows:
mgclip testing: on
racials on
springs, potion, fragbelt and auto soulshatter off

auto ss manager on
dft on
dmt on
bossdotting off
sbss bossdotting on
rest is on except circle and shadowfury.

I reinstalled PQR, PQI and your profile but this problem still persists, even on target dummies.
any help how I can sort this?

----------


## nilrem2004

can you tell me on what ability it hangs when you reach 20% ?

----------


## Teraphim

> can you tell me on what ability it hangs when you reach 20% ?


the profile just completely stops at 20% target hp, it works fine above that 20% threshold.

I did fix it tbh, I was using Archimonde's darkness when it stopped, I switched back to KJC and it works perfect again.

----------


## jshookz

> you have to be specific m8, what things exactly didn't work? did SB:SoC work? on what keybind did you put demonic circle?
> Right ALT key doesn't work afaik on any other except US keyboard in windows, so you might need to switch to US layout or change your Demonic circle to some other key.
> I need exact details and setup so I can see and debug the profile and try to replicate the errors.


Yeah man just default right of the box, fresh download, didn't touch any settings. But I'll try moving the key to something else and I am on a US keyboard in windows 7 :P

----------


## nilrem2004

> the profile just completely stops at 20% target hp, it works fine above that 20% threshold.
> 
> I did fix it tbh, I was using Archimonde's darkness when it stopped, I switched back to KJC and it works perfect again.


Nice info that's something I can track!!!! going to fix it asap  :Big Grin: 

Edit: I fixed it, minor bug in code re-download now  :Big Grin: 
Also added some mobs to data file so place the new one also.

----------


## Teraphim

> Nice info that's something I can track!!!! going to fix it asap 
> 
> Edit: I fixed it, minor bug in code re-download now 
> Also added some mobs to data file so place the new one also.


thx man, gonna try it out with both KJC and AD tonight in normal SoO, will report back with results.

----------


## tinyblaze

did first boss, only did 3 haunts the whole fight,
2nd boss, the protecters went pretty smooth, 300k dps

----------


## Captncrunch

It seems like the profile freezes up every time the legendary cloak procs.....

----------


## nilrem2004

Yeah first boss is a bit crappy, first phase lasts less and less and we loose so much dps on it...... I need to adjust Haunt more I'm logging my fights so that I can analyse later and I will see to improve it more. We should be able to pull more dps.

----------


## nilrem2004

> It seems like the profile freezes up every time the legendary cloak procs.....


Did you update to newest version? bcs I have cloak and proc works fine no freezing  :Frown:

----------


## Zeldrak

nilrem --
I sent you a PM regarding your profile, but I failed to also comment here. My fault. I would like to know how I can acquire your 5.4 updated profile. The one attached to your dropbox is labled as being updated three months ago. I'm not looking for anything fancy. I'm just trying to farm some Timeless Isle content and need something, lol. HonorBuddy is down for updates right now, and I have nothing updated for 5.4 to use with my affliction warlock.

----------


## nilrem2004

> nilrem --
> I sent you a PM regarding your profile, but I failed to also comment here. My fault. I would like to know how I can acquire your 5.4 updated profile. The one attached to your dropbox is labled as being updated three months ago. I'm not looking for anything fancy. I'm just trying to farm some Timeless Isle content and need something, lol. HonorBuddy is down for updates right now, and I have nothing updated for 5.4 to use with my affliction warlock.


you have PM  :Big Grin:

----------


## chumii

nvm, didnt read post above... pm me too please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zeldrak

> you have PM


Just replied to your PM, thanks for the info.

----------


## Captncrunch

> Did you update to newest version? bcs I have cloak and proc works fine no freezing


Maybe it was something else, it happened on Sha of Pride. I thought it was happening on soapboxes demo as well, but its because I got a new belt and forgot to put on a frag. I didn't have the belt yesterday on sha so it wasn't that. Was the jade serpent pot issues fixed? I'll be keep closer eye on the circumstances next time.

----------


## PrimoPie

Can you PM a working free version, the 3 month old one is doing better then the paid for one for me. Still haven't figured out why. Also what are you reforging into as Affliction.

----------


## warlock2000

I've reinstalled and profile still only casts Haunt when it has 4 shards.

There's a couple questions on how profile handles the end of procs, but those are theoretical things and I'll hold onto them for now.

What does the MG tick clip setting do? I have it checked, but the profile goes to the end of each channel.

Working on giving a list of high priority adds.

----------


## nilrem2004

> I've reinstalled and profile still only casts Haunt when it has 4 shards.
> 
> There's a couple questions on how profile handles the end of procs, but those are theoretical things and I'll hold onto them for now.
> 
> What does the MG tick clip setting do? I have it checked, but the profile goes to the end of each channel.
> 
> Working on giving a list of high priority adds.


MGtick was a leftover from my testings it doesn't do anything so no worry. I also noticed the Haunt problem but it was kinda random, it appeared then disappeared. I'll get to the bottom of it today when I get back from work.

----------


## Weischbier

Hey man, I'm glad I found your profile. There's just one big issue I have. It freaking lags like hell^^

Is this known or you need more infi about talents and stuff?

----------


## chumii

> Hey man, I'm glad I found your profile. There's just one big issue I have. It freaking lags like hell^^
> 
> Is this known or you need more infi about talents and stuff?


Don't think public version is updated yet  :Frown:

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok I found the bug with Haunt and some other things, just to test it and will be updated. I have to do 2 tests 10 mins each on dummy for some other things, might improve our dps even more :P

----------


## Ninjaderp

All hail the croatian sensation!  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok solved Haunt bug (prolly had a brain fart when I was making changes so it was returning false most of the time :P). Solved some other bugs also and optimised it a bit more.
re-download it  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Omg post before was my 666th post. *spits 3 times and turns around 360 degree clockwise*

----------


## tinyblaze

just tried your new profile on korkron shamans and did only 225k, i notice dots drop again, like it starts to refresh agony and others while they are just under half duration and UA falls, dunno,sometimes it refreshes 2 dots and then does SB:SS on him right after even tough nothing proced. what setting should i try on multiple bosses like this?
have 540ilvl, 10k haste rest mastery

----------


## PrimoPie

I installed and am trying new profile, now it does absolutely nothing at all. Any ideas what i did wrong? Where does the PQI Lua file go.

----------


## Ninjaderp

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...p-use-pqr.html ([GUIDE] How to Setup and Use PQR)

----------


## PrimoPie

Anybody else tested this profile, the paid one? I open with SB:SS and then NOTHING else happens, it was casting MG before the update. Any thoughts on what the deal is?

----------


## nilrem2004

> just tried your new profile on korkron shamans and did only 225k, i notice dots drop again, like it starts to refresh agony and others while they are just under half duration and UA falls, dunno,sometimes it refreshes 2 dots and then does SB:SS on him right after even tough nothing proced. what setting should i try on multiple bosses like this?
> have 540ilvl, 10k haste rest mastery


I will check my logs for dot drops but on many targets refreshing UA can be painfull, if it's put too early then you loose damage if dot is boosted and refreshed too early. I will still check that. If it refreshed 2 dots and then SB:SS that means that you got a proc that boosted dots over the REfresh threshold you have set in PQI and all dots need to be refreshed. That is normal.
I'm keeping Refresh threshold on 1.20 but it can go lower to 1.15 depending on fight and resources(shards).

----------


## nilrem2004

> Anybody else tested this profile, the paid one? I open with SB:SS and then NOTHING else happens, it was casting MG before the update. Any thoughts on what the deal is?


I will check this now but I just killed 2 bosses with it no problems. PQI.lua file goes in your DATA folder.

Edit: I closed wow and pqr and started it all again, profile works normally. On which ability it stops? what are your talents?

----------


## chumii

just wondering... you are all talking about the paid version right? if yes, can you please pm me infos on how to get it?

----------


## warlock2000

Testing latest profile. Now we're in business  :Smile: 




> just wondering... you are all talking about the paid version right? if yes, can you please pm me infos on how to get it?


Send a pm to nilrem. Thread is here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...e-edition.html ([PQR] Nilrem Affliction Profile - exclusive edition)

----------


## royoneal213

When it's in Drain Soul Range, and occasionally when UA is queued, it won't cast while moving at all. It just stops, no gcd's are getting used. Other than that, it's in pretty good shape. Still sits at 4 shards occasionally, but it's definitely getting there fast! Great work.

Edit: Also, in proving grounds it only works 50% of the time at random. Sometimes it'll go hard, other times it will not cast at all, just sit idle while timer ticks away. Not sure if this has anything to do with being targeted by npc's or not.

----------


## nilrem2004

> When it's in Drain Soul Range, and occasionally when UA is queued, it won't cast while moving at all. It just stops, no gcd's are getting used. Other than that, it's in pretty good shape. Still sits at 4 shards occasionally, but it's definitely getting there fast! Great work.
> 
> Edit: Also, in proving grounds it only works 50% of the time at random. Sometimes it'll go hard, other times it will not cast at all, just sit idle while timer ticks away. Not sure if this has anything to do with being targeted by npc's or not.


well UA cannot be casted while moving at all with or without KJC  :Big Grin:

----------


## sholee

Are you going to update the non-payed version of your profile?

----------


## royoneal213

> well UA cannot be casted while moving at all with or without KJC


I understand, but instead of just pausing, perhaps a sub-rotation loop to at least cast a mobile spell, like MG w/ KJC, or Fel Flame w/out. Any damage output will be greater than none.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Are you going to update the non-payed version of your profile?


yes when I get the time.

----------


## nilrem2004

> I understand, but instead of just pausing, perhaps a sub-rotation loop to at least cast a mobile spell, like MG w/ KJC, or Fel Flame w/out. Any damage output will be greater than none.


profile returns false if you are moving and cannot cast UA, next in line is MG and Fel Flame so it should cast that, check if there is a pause on which ability it pauses.

Edit: try re-downloading and see if it happens again I changed something bcs there might be a possible bug  :Big Grin:

----------


## sholee

are you going to update the public version aswell?

----------


## nilrem2004

> are you going to update the public version aswell?


I already answered you 2 posts before  :Big Grin:

----------


## sholee

oh,didnt see that  :Smile:  cheers bud

----------


## PrimoPie

nilrem2004 your profile release before this newest one was working pretty well. I just installed and tried your new one, when I move now it spams fel flame and no longer casts MG with KJC.

----------


## jshookz

Yeah it needs to cast MG with KJC as talent because fel flame is no longer viable anymore to spam on the run per Sparkuggz from method and the nerf to fel flame. Without the KJC talent and when moving I would still suggest fel flame but that's all I could think of

----------


## nilrem2004

Sec lemme take a look I maybe had a brain fart when I was correcting something  :Big Grin: 

Ok are we talking about when target is below 20% or above? Since it works fine for me.

Edit: I made small update, check now and tell me.

----------


## jshookz

> Sec lemme take a look I maybe had a brain fart when I was correcting something 
> 
> Ok are we talking about when target is below 20% or above? Since it works fine for me.
> 
> Edit: I made small update, check now and tell me.


Looks to be running good with KJC talented  :Smile:  And when it was casting UA I moved and it went right into MG!

----------


## nilrem2004

> Looks to be running good with KJC talented  And when it was casting UA I moved and it went right into MG!


Great!! Thank you for info  :Big Grin:

----------


## jshookz

Also Nilrem, on soapboxes demo profile his keybind for demonic circle is "rightalt" and it works but in this it does not ;( I know I've changed keys and all that but just had me a little confused

----------


## LazyRaider

funny, I have the paid profile and its not casting MG on the run for me...

----------


## nilrem2004

> funny, I have the paid profile and its not casting MG on the run for me...


I have a car and it doesn't wanna drive... If I say that to my mechanic he tells me "what you mean he don't drive give me more details".... -.-

----------


## Ninjaderp

Nilrem, if you're on your lock atm try summon a pet and write in chat /run SetSpecialization(1,1) and see what happens ^^

----------


## tinyblaze

wtf is this cheat? :Smile: ))

----------


## Ninjaderp

Just something I found earlier today, shush and have fun with it  :Big Grin:  can change (1,1) to (2,1) and (3,1) for different results!

----------


## LazyRaider

> I have a car and it doesn't wanna drive... If I say that to my mechanic he tells me "what you mean he don't drive give me more details".... -.-


Using most current version-B of the paid profile... Was using it 2 hours ago, whenever I would go to move... it would not cast MG, I would have to manually cast it. Don't know if I could give anymore details than that other than it was for all 4 bosses of flex

It appears I'm getting LUA errors with coparedotSS and burning rush cd/unitdebuff cuntion

----------


## Ninjaderp

LazyRaider what talents and glyphs are you using?

----------


## LazyRaider

I got it fixed, I guess something happened between when it launched/I last raided and today, an Update with PQR and PQI, so now it seems to be working better. It does prio haunt over casting MG while running tho

EDIT: CompareDotSS is still throwing an LUA error as is the UnitDebuff call, atleast its casting MG properly

----------


## nilrem2004

erm there is no more "B" version, download again, version musn't have "B" after "5.4"  :Big Grin:

----------


## vagelisprs

Below 20% it doesnt cast drain soul when i move. It tries to cast MG but it clips it.

----------


## Chinaboy

You can't cast Drain soul when moving, have you even read the tooltip on KJC?

Btw nilrem is it possible to make Soulswap manager more responsive or faster so it use Soul swap when i mouseover a new target or add. Seen alot of times when profile just keep going with normal rotation instead of doing that.

----------


## vagelisprs

All i am saying is that it does nothing it tries to cast MG but it clips it before first tick.

----------


## jshookz

> You can't cast Drain soul when moving, have you even read the tooltip on KJC?
> 
> Btw nilrem is it possible to make Soulswap manager more responsive or faster so it use Soul swap when i mouseover a new target or add. Seen alot of times when profile just keep going with normal rotation instead of doing that.


I 2nd this Nilrem! Needs to take advantage of soul swapping/exhale on mobs in SoO, it's still single target dotting mobs when it could exhale from boss onto adds! But other than that it's working good  :Wink:

----------


## nilrem2004

> All i am saying is that it does nothing it tries to cast MG but it clips it before first tick.


talents? glyphs? what it says in ability log? etc....etc..etc... can't work without info.

----------


## nilrem2004

> I 2nd this Nilrem! Needs to take advantage of soul swapping/exhale on mobs in SoO, it's still single target dotting mobs when it could exhale from boss onto adds! But other than that it's working good


I 3rd this also, there is just one small issue, you mouseover a new fresh mob and your profile imedeately soulswaps from your target to new mob and on new mob you get a WHOOPING 5 seconds of Agony, 3 seconds of Corruption and 4 seconds of UA. because dots on your target were for example boosted and profile was MG'ing the shit out of it to pull more dps because if it would refresh it it would loose 32545% of power.

So for that mouseover and bosses I made a rule that Agony must last atleast 22 seconds, Corruption 15 seconds and UA atleast 11 seconds to be worth SoulSwaping. SoulSwap inhale + SoulSwap Exhale is 2 global CD's. Casting Agony and Corruption is also 2 global CD's. UA casts below 1 sec. So if your dots have low duration it's worth to manually apply them because you will get full duration.Correct me if I'm wrong  :Big Grin:  and I'm open for suggestions also  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Since servers are down for maintenance I took some time to make some adjustment to PUBLIC profile. Let me know how it works  :Big Grin:

----------


## Captncrunch

For stat priority do you go 9778 haste and dump the rest into mastery or do you go for haste break points then dump the rest in mastery? Apparently the first is what is common this patch, but others are saying simcraft and math dosn't back it up. Your thoughts Nilrem?

----------


## jshookz

Also over in this thread there talking about spreading SoC with exhale and such for our AoE! Intended Affliction AoE?

Sound's pretty cool!

----------


## nilrem2004

> For stat priority do you go 9778 haste and dump the rest into mastery or do you go for haste break points then dump the rest in mastery? Apparently the first is what is common this patch, but others are saying simcraft and math dosn't back it up. Your thoughts Nilrem?


yeah I'm curently on 9778 haste and shit loads of mastery, in raid I have like 124% mastery  :Big Grin:

----------


## PrimoPie

Is there a way to SS on mouseover while holding a key like left shift. I do not want it to Soulburn/Soul Swap, just would like something to cast Soul Swap only.

----------


## PrimoPie

Found a bug, your profile stops working if HEROISIM is up.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Uncheck Jade Serpent Potion-use in the PQInterface-settings, its probably trying to pot while you dont have any pots in your bags.

----------


## PrimoPie

> Uncheck Jade Serpent Potion-use in the PQInterface-settings, its probably trying to pot while you dont have any pots in your bags.


I will try that. Another bug I see is when you move sub 20% it wont cast MG just keeps trying to spam drain soul. Is there a way to make a command or something to check movement under 20% to still cast MG.

----------


## nilrem2004

I will check that, although I still can't understand why you use KJC.

----------


## Ehnoah

Still working for 5.4? I want give it a try and donate if it is great.

----------


## toggi

Hey i really enjoy your work!! but i cant seem to get the public version to work with PQI... any thoughts?

----------


## kclux

Yeah would also like to know if the free Version is 5.4 ready, would like to try it and if I like it donate.

----------


## Mold

"- keep pressed Left Shift to do SB:SS on mouseover target"

On free version dont working.

----------


## nilrem2004

I'm going to check what's up with public version right now, stay tuned  :Big Grin: 

Edit: ok fixed, tested it some time on a dummy seems working fine, let me know how it goes  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> Hey i really enjoy your work!! but i cant seem to get the public version to work with PQI... any thoughts?


Public version doesn't work with PQI, I simply didn't have time to make it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mold

> I'm going to check what's up with public version right now, stay tuned 
> 
> Edit: ok fixed, tested it some time on a dummy seems working fine, let me know how it goes


For me Left Shift continue not working on mouseover, he only dot on mouseover not use soul swap (

----------


## Mold

And when use Dark Soul he use soulburn but not apply new dots.

----------


## nilrem2004

I must get into a LFR or something to see that...will try soon.

----------


## nilrem2004

oh did you change rotation? I named it different now. Since I was on dummy again and LeftShift SB:SS is working fine  :Big Grin: 
It should say "MasterDotter5.4P", also if at the time you press left shift you are channeling MG or DS it won't break channel but it will cast SB:SS on mouseover after channel ends.

----------


## Mold

I did a fresh install and same problem, an i think in your last update, data file is not correct, because with name "PQR_NilremPUBLIC_DATA.lua" profile dont starting i rename to "PQR_Nilrem_DATA.lua" and he starting bun the problem whit SS remain. Maybe problem is in SB, now we dont need to SB to do SS.

----------


## nilrem2004

oh did you change rotation? I named it different now. Since I was on dummy again and LeftShift SB:SS is working fine  :Big Grin: 

there is no SS, profile doesn't use SoulSwap as such it uses Soulburn+SoulSwap. 
Umgh how did that data fila end up there  :Frown: 

Edit: Ok fixed data file issue, no need to rename it anymore. Try re-downloading.

----------


## Mold

Yep, change rotation same problem, right shift working for soc, but left shift not for SB:SS (

----------


## Mold

Also not working.

But at least i find the problem with SB=SS when dark soul activate. When in talents you have GoSac it works fine, when you go GoSup didnt apply dots after SB.

----------


## nilrem2004

post me your talents and glyphs so I can test it.

----------


## Mold

> post me your talents and glyphs so I can test it.


Talent Calculator - Game Guide - World of Warcraft

----------


## nilrem2004

I did some updates to bossmod and other stuff. It's all in the apropriate thread  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Awesome ^^ Doing Flex now and on the trash before Nazgrim I notice he doesnt seem to cast spells against their Healing Tide-totems. Maybe something you've already fixed in the new version.
And ofcourse not dot Nazgrim when in defensive stance

----------


## piratepetey

Would someone mind putting a little guide on how to get the most from this profile?
I'm a bit lost on when to use the SB:SS, etc.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Awesome ^^ Doing Flex now and on the trash before Nazgrim I notice he doesnt seem to cast spells against their Healing Tide-totems. Maybe something you've already fixed in the new version.
> And ofcourse not dot Nazgrim when in defensive stance


It casts FelFlame on totems on mouseover, besides you don't kill those totems you kite mobs away through coridor when they drop totems and kill them 1 by 1 :P

----------


## nilrem2004

> Would someone mind putting a little guide on how to get the most from this profile?
> I'm a bit lost on when to use the SB:SS, etc.


Huh that is highly situational dependant  :Big Grin:

----------


## piratepetey

> Huh that is highly situational dependant


OK, but on a fight like Garrosh - could you give me a sample of how that would go? What keybinds for what mobs, etc?

Sorry if I seem a bit stupid, I'm just struggling to understand how some of the functions work.

----------


## Ninjaderp

piratepetey here's a good read for you: 

[5.4] Affliction Warlock and Encounter Specific Guides

----------


## piratepetey

> piratepetey here's a good read for you: 
> 
> [5.4] Affliction Warlock and Encounter Specific Guides


Thanks Ninja - I understand the fundamentals of how to play affliction, but I'm still trying to work out how to get the best from this profile. I guess I just need some dummy practice  :Smile:

----------


## Ehnoah

So a Question, how do I deal with AOE? What is the best method I try to dot via Nameplates (mouseover) 

But as I understand the first Target of me is my Main Target even if BOss or not and if I use TAB is witch Main Target so when I click Nameplate, first Target is still my Main Target?

BUG: He don't attack the Pilars on Elegon when I target one: -> Offensive spell (somethink dunno)

----------


## nilrem2004

> So a Question, how do I deal with AOE? What is the best method I try to dot via Nameplates (mouseover) 
> 
> But as I understand the first Target of me is my Main Target even if BOss or not and if I use TAB is witch Main Target so when I click Nameplate, first Target is still my Main Target?
> 
> BUG: He don't attack the Pilars on Elegon when I target one: -> Offensive spell (somethink dunno)


Well if you have less than 6-7 targets then you want to use left shift and then mouseover your adds to apply dots on them, of course if those adds don't die quickly. If they die quickly then it's not worth wasting shard, just spam SoC then.  :Big Grin:  Or if you have 6++ adds SB:SOC then soc and apply agony with mouseover  :Big Grin: 

Edit: I will check about pillars but that was working before...hmm....

Edit2: I checked, Empyreal Focus is in the list, can you describe me the exact situation? what was your main target, maouseover target, PQI settings etc?

----------


## Ehnoah

I have the Problem that sometimes on Adds it stop attack and show me Offensive Spells and nothing more. Not sure why.

Is there a Log for Debugging? And any tips when pop Dark Souls on Trinket Procs?

Oh and most important you have any good dot timer? I have TIdy Plates but when I do soul Swap it not show me dots in Nameplate =(
*
Edit: Same on Gara'jal Trash the guys that fly on the Bat I target them press a spell to engage but it just stay and says Offensive Spells > and a Timer top left.*

----------


## nilrem2004

that's strange, I will try and check it tomorrow, I have to queue for MSV for that  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> I have the Problem that sometimes on Adds it stop attack and show me Offensive Spells and nothing more. Not sure why.
> 
> Is there a Log for Debugging? And any tips when pop Dark Souls on Trinket Procs?
> 
> Oh and most important you have any good dot timer? I have TIdy Plates but when I do soul Swap it not show me dots in Nameplate =(
> *
> Edit: Same on Gara'jal Trash the guys that fly on the Bat I target them press a spell to engage but it just stay and says Offensive Spells > and a Timer top left.*


I use tidy plates also  :Big Grin: 
Use Dark Soul on pull and then when strong procs later  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

> I have the Problem that sometimes on Adds it stop attack and show me Offensive Spells and nothing more. Not sure why.
> 
> Is there a Log for Debugging? And any tips when pop Dark Souls on Trinket Procs?
> 
> Oh and most important you have any good dot timer? I have TIdy Plates but when I do soul Swap it not show me dots in Nameplate =(
> *
> Edit: Same on Gara'jal Trash the guys that fly on the Bat I target them press a spell to engage but it just stay and says Offensive Spells > and a Timer top left.*


did you have any target on focus maybe?

----------


## Ehnoah

Hey, nope. But check your PM better then spam this thread  :Smile: 

DPS is pretty good  :Smile:

----------


## Dream Eater

Hi Nil, i have some problem on klaxxi fight. When i switch target on adds like ooze, amber or kuchong, the profile do nothing and i need to manually apply dot and MG. Since most of the adds need a good burst due to the mechanic they have (ooze and amber heal the bosses and kuchong one shot controlled ppl), is it possible to fix that bug? I'm a premium user but i notice this problem with both version of your profile. Thank you.

----------


## nilrem2004

> Hi Nil, i have some problem on klaxxi fight. When i switch target on adds like ooze, amber or kuchong, the profile do nothing and i need to manually apply dot and MG. Since most of the adds need a good burst due to the mechanic they have (ooze and amber heal the bosses and kuchong one shot controlled ppl), is it possible to fix that bug? I'm a premium user but i notice this problem with both version of your profile. Thank you.


can you give me links of problematic adds on wowhead please so I can add them in and fix it. And also tell me on which adds you want instant SB:SS to apply dots when you switch to them  :Big Grin:

----------


## nilrem2004

Ok I found Hungry Kunchong and added will be on next update today  :Big Grin: 
Searching for others....  :Big Grin: 

Edit1: Added Mature Kunchong also  :Big Grin: 
Edit2: Added Amber shell and immunities, added "Blood" oozes and to burn list.
Edit3: Added Amber parasite and to burn list  :Big Grin: 
Edit4: Added targets to switching so it should switch for example if you kill one blood to another and burn it 
Update will be up in 5 minutes...

----------


## nilrem2004

Update is up  :Big Grin: 

Tell me if you need anything else added.

----------


## sholee

does the paid version automaticly use SB:SS? and how does it perform in raids

----------


## nilrem2004

please questions about paid version in thread in my signature

----------


## vergil10

hi plz put download link for last update thx  :Smile:

----------


## nilrem2004

> hi plz put download link for last update thx


erm what you mean?

----------


## nilrem2004

So thresholds again. Let's do some theorycrafting here. Let's say we have 2 targets, MAIN TARGET and BOSS2 target. We start the fight by dpsing MAIN and when our dots are empowered and full duration we SoulSwap to BOSS2. After that we need to workout the thresholds when to update dots on BOSS2 with SoulSwap, when to update with SB:SS and when to update manually.
So we have 3 thresholds + some minimum duration requirement when we SoulSwap dots. We assume that we will use SB:SS only when we need to update all 3 dots since if we only need 2 it's better not to waste shard.
We do all of this to maximize our Haunt uptime and have more shards available. I'm interested to hear your thoughts on this.  :Big Grin:

----------


## orice

How can I get your exclusive edition?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Search at the WoW Trade-section for "[WTS] [PQR] Nilrem Affliction Profile - exclusive edition"

----------


## orice

Can you give me a link? My English is very poor!

----------


## Opacho

Look at Nilrem signature...

----------


## warlock2000

> So thresholds again. Let's do some theorycrafting here. Let's say we have 2 targets, MAIN TARGET and BOSS2 target. We start the fight by dpsing MAIN and when our dots are empowered and full duration we SoulSwap to BOSS2. After that we need to workout the thresholds when to update dots on BOSS2 with SoulSwap, when to update with SB:SS and when to update manually.
> So we have 3 thresholds + some minimum duration requirement when we SoulSwap dots. We assume that we will use SB:SS only when we need to update all 3 dots since if we only need 2 it's better not to waste shard.
> We do all of this to maximize our Haunt uptime and have more shards available. I'm interested to hear your thoughts on this.


Nilrem, this exact problem is what I've been meditating on last few days. I've got some math on it. I'll bounce some numbers to you soon TM  :Smile:

----------


## nilrem2004

> Nilrem, this exact problem is what I've been meditating on last few days. I've got some math on it. I'll bounce some numbers to you soon TM


yeah I've been trying out so many options I'm going crazy  :Big Grin:  but I think I found something that works fine  :Big Grin: 
Still need some tests though but should be up today as soon as I can figure out Corruption problem  :Big Grin:

----------


## andmer

how do i get pause to work in PQI? I dont see rotation editor available for this profile.

----------


## affy2010

well what I usually do is whatever keybind I have a rotation under, example Alt+X, I just hit it again to stop the profile from working, and again to start it back up if needed.

----------


## nilrem2004

> how do i get pause to work in PQI? I dont see rotation editor available for this profile.


rotation editor? :confused:
anyways I don't think I've put pause in profile, maybe when I get some time  :Big Grin:

----------


## PrettyStandard

Does this rotation support patch 5.4 and PQI? (Only says 5.3 in the thread starter)

----------

